# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] La licence et le territoire

## L-F. Sébum

Parce qu'il faut bien en parler, quitte à couper l'herbe sous les pieds de Grand Maître B.

Vous le savez sans doute, sauf si vous avez passé les derniers jours cachés sous une pierre quelque part dans le wasteland de _New Vegas_, quelques blogueurs, parmi lesquels le jeune juriste Florent Gallaire, ont mis gratuitement à disposition le texte intégral de _La Carte et le Territoire_, dernier roman de Michel Houellebecq, par ailleurs gagnant du prix Goncourt.

Le raisonnement derrière cette étrange provocation est simple : dans son livre, Michou utilise à plusieurs reprises des extraits d'articles Wikipédia. Il cite notamment les entrées traitant de Frédéric Nihous (Chasse, Pêche, Nature et Tradition), de la ville de Beauvais (Oise) et de la mouche domestique (_Musca Domestica_). Or il se trouve que tout article publié sur Wikipédia tombe sous le coup de la licence _Creative Commons_, qui autorise explicitement la reproduction et l'usage de tout ou partie des contenus ainsi protégés, à la condition expresse que le produit de cette reproduction soit lui aussi placé sous une licence ouverte.

Conclusion tirée par Gallaire et ses copains : puisque _La Carte et le Territoire_ contient des extraits de l'encyclopédie, même s'ils ne constituent que quelques pages de l'ensemble, l'œuvre entière devrait être librement accessible sous licence _Creative Commons_. Même si le raisonnement semble quelque peu capillotracté, à tel point que même Adrienne Alix, présidente de Wikimédia France, a déclaré que _"bon, quand même, les gars, faudrait voir à pas trop pousser..."_ (je cite de mémoire), il tient peut-être la route, qui sait, je ne suis pas juriste, et ce n'est finalement pas le sujet.

Plus que l'initiative des bloggeurs et de leurs potes "partisans du libre", c'est les réactions que j'ai pu lire un peu partout sur Internet qui ont attiré mon attention. 

_"Si Flammarion n'avait pas ainsi publié du contenu sans en citer la source ils pourraient aujourd'hui se parer d'une certaine vertu. Mais comme souvent les donneurs de leçons ont les mains sales."_, _"Il eût été bien plus rentable de diffuser le Goncourt à un prix juste (1 / 2 €) sous format numérique. L'édition reproduit les erreurs de l'industrie musicale, tristes dinosaures cupides..."_, _"Il ne s'agit pas du talent de l'auteur ici, mais du fait, que cela vous plaise ou non, qu'il est dans l'illégalité en diffusant à son profit son œuvre qui, a de multiples reprises, repompe wikipedia."_

Amalgame avec l'industrie de la musique, vagues revendications sur la nécessité d'e-books bon marché peut-être légitimes mais qui n'ont rien à faire là et je vous épargne les inévitables allusions aux salopards d'auteurs à succès pleins de fric. Magnifique hors-sujet. Depuis le début de cette histoire (qui a commencé au moment où Houellebecq a été accusé de "plagiat" de Wikipédia il y a des mois, soit bien avant l'aventure du PDF errant), on a quand même l'impression que toute l'affaire repose sur une grosse incompréhension et une puissante méconnaissance de ce qu'est la littérature.

L'existence de la licence _Creative Commons_ est une bonne chose, qui participe à la protection de Wikipédia. Le jour où un éditeur malhonnête cherchera à vendre une encyclopédie reproduisant des articles entiers de Wiki, il se fera massacrer par une hordes d'avocats et ce ne sera que justice. Mais dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il s'agit d'une œuvre littéraire citant des textes qui, aussi intéressants soient-ils, n'ont aucune valeur artistique.

Comme souvent, l'Enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions et les avocats de la "libre circulation des idées" semblent ici les défenseurs, non seulement du relativisme total, mais surtout de l'interdiction de traverser hors des clous. Wikipédia est certes un outil très utile animé par des bénévoles plein de bonne volonté mais ça n'en fait pas une œuvre. Et interdire à un artiste d'utiliser le matériau que lui fournit son époque, qui plus est au nom de la liberté, a quelque chose de terriblement inquiétant.

Les œuvres se sont toujours inspirées de toutes les productions textuelles qu'elles pouvaient croiser. Les cuistres ont même un mot pour ça : palimpseste. La citation brute, le collage, a traversé toute la littérature du vingtième siècle. Si tout avait été publié sous Creative Commons depuis 1900, Perec n'aurait jamais eu le droit de vivre de sa plume et Burroughs aurait pu se carrer les cut-ups dans l'Interzone.

C'est un linuxien qui vous le dit. On peut aimer la culture du "libre" tout en gardant à l'esprit qu'une prison, même si ses murs ont été érigés par des hippies, reste une prison.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hell Pé

T'as pas tout pigé Sébum. Un édteur a le droit de vendre Wikipédia, et Houellebecq a le droit de vendre son bouquin. C'est la licence CC BY-SA, pas CC BY-NC-SA, nuance. D'ailleurs F. Gallaire ne conteste aucunement cela. Son analyse sur l'éventuelle "contamination" du bouquin entier par la CC BY-SA est sujette à discussion par contre, mais ça n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec ce que dont tu parles ici.
Par ailleurs, pourquoi ce billet est dans "journal de bord" plutôt que "jurigeek" ?

----------


## loulou de pomerany

Un éclairage intéressant de cette actualité.
A contre courant mais pas dénué de sens, j'en ai beaucoup apprécié la lecture.

Le dernier paragraphe me plais énormément.
(Ce commentaire est insipide, mais bon c'est ça le net 2.0).

----------


## tartopium

Beau texte.
Mais t'as pompé sur des brouillons de Grand_Maître_B avoue  :;):

----------


## Mr.Natural

Intéressant. J'aime la phrase de conclusion  :Emo: .

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Moi chuis plutôt content de cette histoire.
Connaissant un peu Houellebecq et ses positions baudrillardienne / nihiliste / limite misanthrope, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ce bordel ( goncourt + merdier wikipedia ) va lui faire produire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> T'as pas tout pigé Sébum. Un édteur a le droit de vendre Wikipédia, et Houellebecq a le droit de vendre son bouquin. C'est la licence CC BY-SA, pas CC BY-NC-SA, nuance. D'ailleurs F. Gallaire ne conteste aucunement cela. Son analyse sur l'éventuelle "contamination" du bouquin entier par la CC BY-SA est sujette à discussion par contre, mais ça n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec ce que dont tu parles ici.


Je l'ai dit et tu l'as dit, ce n'est pas l'aspect juridique (déjà traité partout par d'autres) qui m'intéresse dans cette histoire mais certains débordements de l'idéologie du libre.

Si ce que tu affirmes est vrai (et je n'ai aucune raison d'en douter), alors la position de Gallaire repose sur du vent : Flammarion a le droit de vendre le bouquin.




> Par ailleurs, pourquoi ce billet est dans "journal de bord" plutôt que "jurigeek" ?


C'est tout bête.

"JuriGeek" est la chasse gardée de GMB et on n'a pas trouvé de catégorie plus appropriée.

----------


## Hell Pé

> Si ce que tu affirmes est vrai (et je n'ai aucune raison d'en douter), alors la position de Gallaire repose sur du vent : Flammarion a le droit de vendre le bouquin.


Ce qui intéresse Gallaire, c'est surtout de prouver que le téléchargement du livre est légal. Et j'imagine qu'en bon libriste, il doit s'enchanter de balancer un gros coup de pied dans la fourmilière ; que peut-il arriver désormais ? Houellebecq sera-il mis sur la paille dans quelques mois ? Flammarion sera-il concurrencé par des "éditions pirates" imprimées sur du papier recyclé ? Ou alors un juge déclarera que c'est du bullshit et qu'on peut tout à fait citer du texte en CC BY-SA et garder l'ouvre finale sous le régime classique du droit d'auteur ?

Dans tous les cas, ni Gallaire ni les auteurs de Wikipédia concernés (lesquels n'ont pas porté plainte pour non-respect de la CC aux dernières nouvelles) ne souhaient empêcher Houellebecq ou quiconque d'utiliser des extraits de Wikipédia. Du coup, sans vouloir te rentrer dedans mon cher Sébum, je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta digression sur "les débordements de l'idéologie du libre".

----------


## eystein

Je trouve l'attitude de Florent Gallaire tout à fait déplacée.

Même si on peut contester l'attitude Houellebecq, et que du fait de ces plagiats, il crée une œuvre contrefaite, rien n'autorise Florent Gallaire à rendre justice en publiant l'œuvre librement sur le net.

Il ne peux pas utiliser une licence qui ne lui a pas été accordé même si elle l'aurai du l'être.

Dans l'état actuelle des choses, son livre peut être jugé illégal (si la contrefacon est prouvé), se soldant par dommages et intérêt ou accord à l'amiable. Mais elle ne transforme pas magiquement l'œuvre de Houellebecq en contenu libre.

Pour compléter je vois où L-F. Sébum veut en venir sur les dérives de l'idélogie du libre. Il est clair que je trouve cette attitude "libro-terroriste" est anti-productive. Oui on en parle mais pas forcément en bien. Il aurait été plus judicieux de voir wikipedia réclamer une rectification dans le livre de Houellebecq pour être cité comme source. Plus qu'un Don Quichotte qui enfreint la loi pour prouver son raisonnement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Un bon "Lénine réveille-toi !" bien placé devrait tout régler, je ne vois pas ce que ça pose comme autre question.
Si ce n'est si on met un tag "Politique" et qu'on puisse attaquer la face de l'économie et de la justice par leurs aspects politiques troubles...

----------


## jaragorn_99

D'un autre coté, Houellebecq, qui s'en soucis?
Ce personnage, peu apprécié d'apres ce que j'en ai vu jusqu'a il y a peu, ne m'inspire pas de sympathie, un peu comme un Devedjan ou un Lefevre, je sais pas, c'est physique...........
Apres, la demarche est certes limite, mais bon, pour le coup, il fait (un peu) son beurre sur le dos de wiki, sans les cités, c'est un petit retour de manivelle rigolo, mais pas bien malin.

----------


## Jolaventur

Houellebecq il écrit des livres?
Non sans blague!

----------


## DarzgL

> Dans tous les cas, ni Gallaire ni les auteurs de Wikipédia concernés (lesquels n'ont pas porté plainte pour non-respect de la CC aux dernières nouvelles) ne souhaient empêcher Houellebecq ou quiconque d'utiliser des extraits de Wikipédia. Du coup, sans vouloir te rentrer dedans mon cher Sébum, je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta digression sur "les débordements de l'idéologie du libre".


Le problème n'est pas l'utilisation, c'est la possibilité de vendre et de posséder "réellement" si je puis dire sa propre œuvre. En gros, la possibilité de pouvoir vivre de ce qu'on écrit même si on cite un peu de texte de Wikipédia, ce que semblent contester les extrémistes du libre dont nous parlons.

----------


## mithrandir3

Mr Gallaire utilise ce biais pour se faire de la pub gratuite. Il s'agit d'une action politique dont il espère sans doute qu'elle lui sera profitable. Mais ce genre d'extrémisme est un peu délirant. Sachant que je suis partisan des licenses open Source pour les logiciels, et gros contributeur à wikipedia.

Quand à Houellebecq, il n'est effectivement pas le seul à réutiliser des extraits de textes existants, il s'agit d'une constante dans la littérature, et ce n'est pas forcément du plagiat. Par exemple, il me semble que Moby Dick réutilisait des paragraphes entiers de description scientifiques concernant les baleines, que Melville a certainement dû recopier. C'était effectivement aussi très utilisé par Perec. La citation de nombreuses marques de vêtements est une caractéristique du style et Brett Easton Ellis. Les surréalistes réutilisaient des élements existants pour leurs tableaux ou leurs livres. Dirait-on que Max Ernst était un plagieur parce qu'il a utilisé tels quels des articles de journeaux dans ses collages?

----------


## Roupille

Faudra aussi expliquer l'intérêt de "pirater" un livre.

Impossible de lire 400 pages sur un écran lcd. Quant à les imprimer, autant acheter le bouquin ca reviendra moins cher.

Les seuls qui pourraient en profiter sont ceux qui possèdent des e-book autant dire pas grand monde.

Donc beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose et un petit coup de pub en passant pour l'auteur qui n'en avait pas besoin.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Impression boulot gratos... Pour un paquet de gens je pense.

----------


## bigxtra

> quelques blogueurs, parmi lesquels le jeune juriste Florent Gallaire, ont mis gratuitement à disposition le texte intégral de _La Carte et le Territoire_, dernier roman de Michel Houellebecq, par ailleurs gagnant du prix Goncourt.


Ça a dû lui clou Houellebecq.

----------


## Roupille

> Impression boulot gratos... Pour un paquet de gens je pense.


Même au boulot ca fait beaucoup pour faire ça en ninja

----------


## eystein

> Le problème n'est pas l'utilisation, c'est la possibilité de vendre et de posséder "réellement" si je puis dire sa propre œuvre. En gros, *la possibilité de pouvoir vivre de ce qu'on écrit* même si on cite un peu de texte de Wikipédia, *ce que semblent contester les extrémistes du libre dont nous parlons*.


Absolument pas. Ce n'est pas ce que conteste FGallais. Il conteste le non respect de la licence, et dénonce une contrefaçon en réalisant un action illégale.

Tout cela ne serai pas arrivé si Houellebecq avait demandé l'accord de wikipédia pour citer des passages en dehors du cadre de la licence.

L'attitude de Fgallois est extrémiste dans le sens ou il réalise lui même une action illégale pour pouvoir mettre en lumière une autre, ce qui est très contestable.

----------


## D.A.D.

Je n'ai pas compris l'allusion au palimpseste ; pour moi le palimpseste c'est le contraire du collage : c'est effacer pour faire quelque chose de nouveau. 

"Palimpseste, palimpseste, z'êtes marrants vous... Si j'avais su, effectivement, y'en aurais pas eu !" Oedipe

----------


## pekpek

Je suis pour tout ce qui peut participer à une diffusion la plus large possible de la culture.

Mais là, cette application ultra-rigoriste de la licence creative commons me fait penser aux aberrations vues dans les 90's au sujet des samples musicaux (ex : George Benson qui touche l'essentiel des royalties du "je danse le MIA" d'IAM pour 3 notes de guitares réutilisées - je me fous d'IAM comme de George Benson comme de ces tractations financières de maisons de disques devant le juge, mais qu'un artiste cité, sans que la citation soit abusive, et sans qu'il y ait préjudice, ait autant de droits sur l'œuvre qui le cite me choque).


Flamarion va attaquer en justice, ils ont de bonnes chances de gagner, et je partage l'enthousiasme de Numerama à ce sujet : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/174...ant-mieux.html

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ça a dû lui clou Houellebecq.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (...) Du coup, sans vouloir te rentrer dedans mon cher Sébum, je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta digression sur "les débordements de l'idéologie du libre".


En réalité, le rapport est simple si l'on regarde la chose sous un autre angle:

Il n'y a pas plagiat. 
Les extraits de Wikipédia concernés ne sont pas recopiés tels quels, et les modifications apportées par l'écrivain sont suffisamment significatives stylistiquement parlant pour qu'il y ait véritablement oeuvre de création. Donc pas de contrefaçon, donc pas de plagiat, donc le blogueur concerné diffuse sans raison valable, ni aucun droit, l'œuvre d'un écrivain.

Quoi ?  Je me trompe ? C'est possible. Après tout, je ne suis ni critique littéraire, ni juge.

Ah ? Mais tiens, j'y pense, le blogueur non plus ! Pourtant, lui, il a décrété qu'il y avait plagiat, paf, sans appel.

Alors, tout le raisonnement qui suit son avis sur la question est peut-être juste, ou n'est peut-être qu'un gros tissu d'âneries pseudo-juridiques, mais peu importe : sa faute originelle est d'avoir décidé, tout seul dans son coin, que le plagiat était avéré.
A la suite de cette décision unanime en accord avec lui-même, il a conclu que le texte devait dès lors être diffusé gratuitement, puis il a exécuté la sentence en le dupliquant et en le mettant à disposition.
Bref, il s'est successivement rêvé avocat, juge et bourreau.
Si c'est pas un débordement, ça...

PS : Contrairement à ce que prétendent les défenseurs de cette pitoyable connerie, non, Houellebecq n'a pas reconnu les "faits". Mais encore une fois, à la limite peu importe : même s'il l'avait fait, un prétendu "aveu" ne suffirait pas à le condamner automatiquement. Cela s'appelle la démocratie.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Comme souvent, l'Enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions et les avocats de la "libre circulation des idées" semblent ici les défenseurs, non seulement du relativisme total, mais surtout de l'interdiction de traverser hors des clous. Wikipédia est certes un outil très utile animé par des bénévoles plein de bonne volonté mais ça n'en fait pas une œuvre. *Et interdire à un artiste d'utiliser le matériau que lui fournit son époque, qui plus est au nom de la liberté, a quelque chose de terriblement inquiétant.*


Je suis pas au courant de cette histoire de repompe de wiki par Houellebecq, mais la phrase que j'ai mise en relief me chiffonne par rapport à ce qui précède dans la news. Je n'ai pas lu qu'on interdisait à Houellebecq de repomper wikipedia, seulement que des mecs qui se croient plus malins que les autres diffusent son oeuvre au nom de la licence CC bafouée.

Si effectivement c'était la teneur des blogueurs, veuillez m'en excuser, Louis-Ferdinand, mais d'après le contenu de la news, ceci est au mieux un troll, au pire de la désinformation.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis pas au courant de cette histoire de repompe de wiki par Houellebecq, mais la phrase que j'ai mise en relief me chiffonne par rapport à ce qui précède dans la news. Je n'ai pas lu qu'on interdisait à Houellebecq de repomper wikipedia, seulement que des mecs qui se croient plus malins que les autres diffusent son oeuvre au nom de la licence CC bafouée.
> 
> Si effectivement c'était la teneur des blogueurs, veuillez m'en excuser, Louis-Ferdinand, mais d'après le contenu de la news, ceci est au mieux un troll, au pire de la désinformation.


Pour comprendre, faut surtout pas hésiter à lire plus loin que le bout de son nez, par exemple jusqu'au paragraphe suivant votre citation :



> Si tout avait été publié sous Creative Commons depuis 1900, Perec  n'aurait jamais eu le droit de vivre de sa plume et Burroughs aurait pu  se carrer les cut-ups dans l'Interzone.


Autrement dit, le raisonnement (et l'action) des gars sus-cités revient à interdire *de fait*  "à un artiste d'utiliser le matériau que lui fournit son époque" sous peine d'être dépossédés du fruit de son travail. CQFD.

Quant au troll et à la désinformation, il conviendrait de les brandir avec modération.

----------


## john

> Comme souvent, l'Enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions et les avocats de la "libre circulation des idées" semblent ici les défenseurs, non seulement du relativisme total, mais surtout de l'interdiction de traverser hors des clous. *Wikipédia est certes un outil très utile animé par des bénévoles plein de bonne volonté mais ça n'en fait pas une œuvre.* Et interdire à un artiste d'utiliser le matériau que lui fournit son époque, qui plus est au nom de la liberté, a quelque chose de terriblement inquiétant.


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 
Haaaarrrrrgggghhhhh... 

Se renseigner avant de dire des conneries !!!
Se renseigner avant de dire des conneries !!!
Se renseigner avant de dire des conneries !!!
Non seulement c'est gratuit, mais en plus *y a un site exprès pour ça.*  ::(: 


Les règles sont faites pour être appliquées à tout le monde, il n'y a pas d'exception, et ce n'est pas parce que c'est "libre" et créé par des milliers de personnes que ça n'en reste pas moins une œuvre bénéficiant de la protection du droit d'auteur.




> je ne suis pas juriste


Effectivement. Et il vaut mieux laisser les personnes qui s'y connaissent en parler. Tenter de prendre la place de GMB, ce n'est pas aussi facile qu'on le croit.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Je reformule. _"Cela n'en fait pas une oeuvre littéraire"_.
Je pensais que c'était évident dans le contexte de l'article, manifestement ça ne l'était pas.




> Effectivement. Et il vaut mieux laisser les personnes qui s'y connaissent en parler. Tenter de prendre la place de GMB, ce n'est pas aussi facile qu'on le croit.


Je ne tente pas de prendre la place de GMB. D'ailleurs, si tu lis bien mon papier, tu verras que non seulement j'avoue ne pas être juriste mais je dis explicitement que ce n'est pas l'aspect légal de la chose qui m'intéresse.

Et ton post...




> Les règles sont faites pour être appliquées à tout le monde, il n'y a pas d'exception


...confirme mes intuitions.

L'arbre de la défense de la libre circulation des idées, dans cette affaire, cache la forêt du relativisme procédurier.

----------


## col vert

> *l'Enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions* et les avocats de la "libre circulation des idées" semblent 
> ici *les défenseurs*, 
> non seulement du relativisme total, mais surtout 
> *de l'interdiction de traverser hors des clous*





> Tenter de prendre la place de GMB, ce n'est pas aussi facile qu'on le croit.

----------


## pekpek

Personne n'a prétendu prendre la place de GMB, mais ses lecteurs réguliers savent une chose : il faut se méfier des lectures simplistes et non circonstanciées des lois, contrats et licences...

Tu devrais expliciter ta pensée, col vert, les passages que tu as mis en gras et/ou soulignés paraissent pertinents. Ils paraissent même être le cœur de ce qui rend cette affaire intéressante : à savoir que des partisans de la culture libre, sans tenir compte des réserves de la fondation wikimedia, se comportent comme jamais l'industrie de la culture ne se l'est permis, en s'appropriant des droits sans arbitrage judiciaire, sur la base de la plus sévère des interprétations possibles des textes.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le cœur de ce qui rend cette affaire intéressante : à savoir que des partisans de la culture libre, sans tenir compte des réserves de la fondation wikimedia, se comportent comme jamais l'industrie de la culture ne se l'est permis, en s'appropriant des droits sans arbitrage judiciaire, sur la base de la plus sévère des interprétations possibles des textes.


Exactement.

Avant de me coucher, quelques dernières petites trouvailles.

Tout d'abord le commentaire de Desidia sur SiLex:




> Cette polémique aborde des questions intéressantes sur le plan du droit. Cependant, elle néglige jusqu’à présent certains aspects propres à la démarche artistique; le simple fait de déplacer une production de son contexte d’origine suffit parfois à lui conférer une autre dimension. Ici, Houellebecq a bien saisi la particularité de ce discours au style neutralisé par les multiples intervenants. Il existe aussi quelque chose de fascinant dans la prolifération infinie des textes de wikipedia (tout cela dit sans remettre cause ou se prononcer sur la qualité documentaire du projet).
> 
> Tranposés dans un roman, ces fragments permettent au lecteur de prendre conscience de phénomènes qu’ils ne sont pas sensés abordés.
> 
> Il a fallu le «travail» d’un créateur – l’écrivain – pour y parvenir. On ne peut donc réduire ça à du plagiat.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Marcel Duchamp n’a pas reversé de droits d’auteurs au fabriquant de l’urinoir, ni Boltanski aux fabriquants des vêtements qu’il empile dans ses oeuvres.


Juste, clair et précis. Rien à ajouter.

Pour répondre une dernière fois aux commentaires me comparant à GMB : ce qui m'intéresse dans toute cette histoire, c'est justement d'essayer de la sortir du strict cadre juridique.

Parce qu'il y a quelque chose de façinant là-dedans. Jamais les auteurs des textes cités par Perec ou Burroughs n'auraient eu l'idée saugregnue de considérer ça comme du plagiat. Au pire ils s'en foutaient, au mieux ils y voyaient un hommage.

Philippe Muray disait que notre époque se caractérise par "l'envie du pénal" (jeu de mots sur "l'envie du pénis" de Freud), ce désir fou de boucher les moindres "vides juridiques" pour y caser une loi susceptible de restaurer la plus petite dignité bafouée, le plus infime préjudice imaginaire, quitte à monter vite fait ses petits échafauds.

On en a là, selon moi, un exemple parfait. Incapables de comprendre ce que Houellebecq a pu essayer de faire avec ses citations (qu'il ait réussi ou pas n'est pas le problème), ne comprenant de toute façon rien à la littérature, de petits juges se dressent, avec derrière eux la communauté des _"défenseurs du libre"_, la horde des joyeux mainates virtuels qui entonnent le chœur habituel et, comme l'a très bien dit Ivan, se font juges, procureurs et bourreaux.

Lisez ce commentaire, trouvé ici, et osez me dire que vous n'y sentez pas de petits échos staliniens :




> Puisque la justice ne permet pas à wikipedia de se protéger, "INTERNET" et les Internautes sont capables de trouver les moyens de faire pression sur les auteurs et les éditeurs pour qu'ils respectent la licence Créativ Common ! Il y a des francs tireurs, héros individuels mais quand le site de téléchargement de notre ami sera coupé par son F.A.I. , le pdf restera "culte" et téléchargeable sur tous les autres médias d'Internet (P2P, RAPIDSHARE, Freenet , ftp à l'étranger , etc ...) 
> [...]
> Cela découragera sans doute les tentatives de violation du copyright CC !
> [...]
> Houellebec ne semble ne pas connaître la galaxie Internet avec ses communautés, ses règles, ses méthodes . Internet , animé par des centaines de millions de cerveaux "en réseau" est capable de se défendre contre les attaques des gouvernements, de la censure . Internet a ses propres polices virtuelles et sait reconnaître ses ennemis !


C'est précisément parce que j'aime l'open source, le creative commons et tout ce qui tourne autour que je m'inquiète de ces dérives.

----------


## iridium

GMB et râblin ne sont jamais là quand on a besoin d'eux…
Je vais essayer d'expliquer le problème :

Wikipedia est une encyclopédie en ligne communautaire librement accessible via internet donc le contenu est écrit par les internautes eux-même (en quelque sorte du web 2.0 si cher à notre porte parole préféré).

Afin de permettre son développement, la fondation wikipedia a choisi de placer l'ensemble de ses textes (modalité qui doit être acceptée pour publier sur le site, rappelée sur la page d'accueil) sous licence creative commons BY SA.

Cette licence n'est nullement libre de droit et définit des conditions d'application du droit d'auteur. Il se trouve que pour permettre aux auteurs de vivre de leurs œuvres (ce mot a un sens juridique très large, par exemple _papillon de lumière_ est une œuvre) le législateur a laissé un certain nombre de possibilités à ceux-ci. Certains droits sont inaliénables (rien à voir avec le film, c'est juste qu'on ne peut pas les enlever) et imprescriptibles (ça ne se périme pas, comme les frites du mac do) (par exemple la paternité de l'œuvre, en gros personne d'autre que le ou les auteurs ne peut légalement prétendre l'être) et d'autres peuvent être cédés et ont une durée limitée (par exemple pour la publication).

La creative commons (CC) est une licence très permissive, bien qu'il en existe plusieurs versions. Celle de wikipedia demande que l'auteur original soit cité (de la façon qu'il souhaite) sans donner l'impression qu'il approuve ce que vous faites (BY) et il faut que tout œuvre composite (qui n'a pas un bonus de portée mais est basée sur une autre) soit aussi sous creative commons (SA). Il est donc possible de de reproduire et de vendre un article de wikipedia sans demander permission. Mais toute modification d'un article oblige à placer votre œuvre composite sous CC BY SA.

C'est ce point qu'a utilisé Florent Gallaire pour publier le livre de Michel Houellebecq : ce dernier utilisant des passage de wikipedia, il a donc créer une œuvre composite qui doit mécaniquement être sous CC BY SA.

Ça ne remet nullement en cause la publication du livre, le fait de le vendre ou le fait que Houellebacq soit l'un des auteurs de cette œuvre composite. Seulement ça l'empêcherait de s'opposer à la libre publication de l'œuvre, dont la distribution d'un PDF avec le texte du roman.

Néanmoins, il existe un droit de courte citation (c'est le a du 3°) qui permet de citer une œuvre sans l'avis de l'auteur sous certaines conditions.

C'est là dessus que va certainement se baser l'éditeur (qui s'est vu céder les droits de publication) pour empêcher la libre distribution (pas besoin de demander l'avis de l'auteur original = pas de CC BY SA pour le roman). Il pourrait aussi tenter de remettre en cause la validité de la licence CC, mais c'est moins évident.

La question est de savoir quel argument retiendra le juge sachant que suivant l'utilisation qui est ici faite des citations peut être considérée comme abusive (trop nombreuses, pas assez de valeur ajoutée…).




> Tenter de prendre la place de GMB, ce n'est pas aussi facile qu'on le croit.


J’apprécie sa plume affutée, mais je m'y pique les doigts…

----------


## siinn

> Ça a dû lui clou Houellebecq.


kolossale rikoladen!
Dans mes bras l'ami!

Un avis c'est comme un trou du cul, tout le monde en a un. Mais je vais tout de même donner le mien. Clairement ce que Sebum claironne est limpide comme l'eau claire: peste soit de la question juridique pure à laquelle 99% de la plèbe ignorante ne sait rien (alors que nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi, c'te bonne blague...), l'important ici est l'odeur de la manigance du sieur qui se croit le chevalier blanc défenseur du monde libre et de l'eau primée. Ça pue l'entourloupe du grincheux qui voudrait nous faire croire qu'il est blanche neige. Le ver est dans sa pomme à lui.

----------


## eystein

> Incapables de comprendre ce que Houellebecq a pu essayer de faire avec ses citations (qu'il ait réussi ou pas n'est pas le problème), ne comprenant de toute façon rien à la littérature, de petits juges se dressent, avec derrière eux la communauté des _"défenseurs du libre"_, la horde des joyeux mainates virtuels qui entonnent le chœur habituel et, comme l'a très bien dit Ivan, se font juges, procureurs et bourreaux.


Le comportement de Fgallaire ne représente pas (ou du moins je l'espère et de ce que j'ai pu en lire) l'opinion des "libristes".Je supporte l'open source, mais comme toi  mais je trouve son attitude déplacée.

Flamarion a tout à fait le droit de poursuivre ceux qui se permettent de diffuser le roman sans leur accord. Ce n'est pas au monde de l'open source de décider ce qui est "plagiat" "citation" ou encore l'inexistant "fair-use" en France. La justice est là pour ca.

Si une instance judiciaire considère en réalisant une étude approfondie que le roman est une contrefaçon cela n'aura que des implication légales, et ne passera pas cette "contrefaçon" sous licence CC.

----------


## Pronoein

Il est difficile ne pas voir une intention de malveillance dans l'acte de F. Gallaire. Sa tentative belliqueuse de prise en otage du droit d'auteur me semble à l'opposé de l'esprit du libre et du partage. C'est à la fois stupide puisque cela durcit le droit et les positions, et irrespectueux envers l'artiste. Je vois mal comment la communauté du libre pourrait lucidement soutenir cette action, quelle qu'en soit la légalité.





> Le jour où un éditeur malhonnête cherchera à vendre une encyclopédie reproduisant des articles entiers de Wiki, il se fera massacrer par une hordes d'avocats et ce ne sera que justice.


Pediapress est un partenaire légal et "officiel" de Wikipedia. Cela ne rend pas leurs intentions et procédés honnêtes pour autant... d'autant plus que la Wikimedia Foundation a les mains de plus en plus sales ces derniers temps et représente de moins en moins la communauté... mais c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## ElGato

> il existe un droit de courte citation (c'est le a du 3°) qui permet de citer une œuvre sans l'avis de l'auteur sous certaines conditions.
> 
> C'est là dessus que va certainement se baser l'éditeur (qui s'est vu céder les droits de publication) pour empêcher la libre distribution (pas besoin de demander l'avis de l'auteur original = pas de CC BY SA pour le roman). Il pourrait aussi tenter de remettre en cause la validité de la licence CC, mais c'est moins évident.


Euh, il me semble surtout que l'éditeur n'a rien à invoquer du tout pour empêcher cette libre diffusion : elle est illégale de toute façon.
Pour avoir une distribution libre légale il faudrait que l'affaire soit portée devant un juge...

C'est ce que dit Sébum plus haut : personne n'a le droit de se faire justice soi-même.
Mais contrairement à ce qui est dit plus haut, je crois pas qu'on puisse totalement séparer ça du monde open source (le père Gallaire n'est pas un simple mouton noir), ç'en est juste une des facettes les moins reluisantes : son côté libertarien, ultra-individualiste. Ça existe aussi...L'open source, c'est pas uniquement la collaboration à tout crin.

----------


## LePok

Au-delà des débats auxquels je ne prendrai pas part à 8h30 un lundi matin, je te féllicite en tout cas mon cher Sébum pour cet "article" très bien rédigé. J'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à le lire !

----------


## Hell Pé

> Mais contrairement à ce qui est dit plus haut, je crois pas qu'on puisse totalement séparer ça du monde open source (le père Gallaire n'est pas un simple mouton noir)


J'aime à penser que si, en fait.
Gallaire est un étudiant en master 2 qui se prétend "juriste spécialisé en droit du numérique", il est allé jusqu'à faire modifier un article de Rue89 pour qu'on y ajoute la mention. Et le ton de son billet de blog ne trompe pas : l'ami cherche un gros coup de pub avant tout. Vous noterez la position stratégique d'un bouton Flattr sur ce même billet.
Il y a des cons chez les libristes comme partout ailleurs (et même un peu plus qu'ailleurs, vu que ces idées ne sont pas encore très ouvertes au grand-public). Mais excusez-moi, il y a des extrémistes autrement plus désintéressés que ça. Et c'est pas super fair-play non plus de citer des commentaires de neneus glanés ça et là pour s'effarer des dérives "staliniennes" de la populace ; c'est pas comme si elle ne faisait pas ça tout le temps.

----------


## jujupatate

Très bon article, bien écrit et effectivement plein de bonnes réflexions sur les dérives du "libre".

Voici un article complémentaire sur le sujet, très intéressant, sur les dérives des éditeurs pour garder leur bout de fromage.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> D'un autre coté, Houellebecq, qui s'en soucis?
> Ce personnage, peu apprécié d'apres ce que j'en ai vu jusqu'a il y a peu, ne m'inspire pas de sympathie, un peu comme un Devedjan ou un Lefevre, je sais pas, c'est physique...........
> Apres, la demarche est certes limite, mais bon, pour le coup, il fait (un peu) son beurre sur le dos de wiki, sans les cités, c'est un petit retour de manivelle rigolo, mais pas bien malin.


Qu'on apprécie ou pas Houellebecq, qu'on trouve des qualités ou pas à ce qu'il écrit, je ne vois pas très bien ce que cela change à l'affaire. Je pense que cette affaire est au contraire importante et mérite beaucoup d'attention. Aujourd'hui, tous les auteurs utilisent d'une manière ou d'une autre wikipedia pour faire de la documentation, de la même manière que d'autres encyclopédies non libres étaient (et sont toujours) utilisées. En sachant qu'une citation directe peut être tout à fait involontaire (je sais que ce n'est pas le cas ici) est-ce que la licence CC se 'propagera' ? Parceque je suis sûr et certain que dans la plupart des documentaires publiés aujourd'hui, en cherchant on va trouver des passages existant dans wikipedia... 




> Faudra aussi expliquer l'intérêt de "pirater" un livre.
> Impossible de lire 400 pages sur un écran lcd. Quant à les imprimer, autant acheter le bouquin ca reviendra moins cher. Les seuls qui pourraient en profiter sont ceux qui possèdent des e-book autant dire pas grand monde. Donc beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose et un petit coup de pub en passant pour l'auteur qui n'en avait pas besoin.


Au contraire, l'édition numérique est l'une des préoccupation majeure du monde de l'édition qui essaie de s'y préparer un peu mieux que l'édition musicale. A court terme, les ebooks vont se populariser et d'ici quelques années, ils seront autant la norme que les téléphones portables aujourd'hui.

Ce que je trouve toujours marrant, c'est que les libristes extrémistes, ce qui contestent le droit d'auteur (d'une manière ou d'une autre), ce sont toujours soit des étudiants sponsorisés par leurs parents et qui ont pas de pbs pour faire chauffer leur gamelle, soit des gens bien installés dans une profession bien rémunératrice (au hasard ingénieur en informatique). Même si cette affaire touche un auteur célèbre et plein de pognon, les questions qu'elle pose pourraient avoir des conséquences sur la grande majorité des auteurs, les 95% qui ne peuvent pas vivre correctement de leur travail.

----------


## TheToune

> C'est ce point qu'a utilisé Florent Gallaire pour publier le livre de Michel Houellebecq : ce dernier utilisant des passage de wikipedia, il a donc créer une œuvre composite qui doit mécaniquement être sous CC BY SA.


Sauf que Florent Gallaire n'est pas un des auteurs concerné ! Et qu'il n'a donc aucune légitimité dans sa démarche, mis à part faire parler de lui !

Je n'ai pas lu le bouquin, mais de ce que j'en sais, dans un cadre juridique cela pourrait s'apparenter à de la citation ... 
Si Houellebecq et son éditeur sont en tord, les auteurs/administrateurs de Wikipedia ont le droit de porter plainte et la justice pourra décider de la nature de la License à appliquer au texte ... 
Personne n'a demandé a M Gallaire de faire justice que je sache ?

La license est censée permettre aux auteurs de protéger leurs oeuvres pour qu'elles soit utilisés de la façon dont ils le souhaitent. Elle ne donne à personne le droit de faire "justice" à leur place.

----------


## golwin

> La license est censé permette aux auteurs de protégé leurs oeuvre pour qu'elle soit utilisé de la façon dont ils le souhaite.


Rhâââ mes yeux...  ::O:

----------


## TheToune

> Rhâââ mes yeux...


 ::O:  Ha ouais effectivement ! Je suis pas bourré pourtant !

----------


## Trebad

Moi, ce que j'en retiens, c'est que je peut être finalement lire du Houellebecq pour savoir pourquoi je n'aime pas...

----------


## john

> Je reformule. _"Cela n'en fait pas une oeuvre littéraire"_.
> Je pensais que c'était évident dans le contexte de l'article, manifestement ça ne l'était pas.
> 
> 
> Je ne tente pas de prendre la place de GMB. D'ailleurs, si tu lis bien mon papier, tu verras que non seulement j'avoue ne pas être juriste mais je dis explicitement que ce n'est pas l'aspect légal de la chose qui m'intéresse.
> 
> Et ton post...
> 
> ...confirme mes intuitions.
> ...


Désolé de m'être emporté mais étant juriste, je dois avouer que la confusion droit/"moralité" du comportement s'est faite immédiatement; et l'appréciation de valeur sur une notion juridique (telle que je l'ai vu) m'a fait grincer des dents. (d'ailleurs, le droit a souvent ses propres notions de termes, bien différentes des usages communs). Ma déformation professionnelle a ainsi pris le dessus.




> Gallaire est un étudiant en master 2 qui se prétend "juriste spécialisé en droit du numérique",  il est allé jusqu'à faire modifier un article de Rue89 pour qu'on y  ajoute la mention. Et le ton de son billet de blog ne trompe pas : l'ami  cherche un gros coup de pub avant tout. Vous noterez la position  stratégique d'un bouton Flattr sur ce même billet.


C'est bien le genre de comportement que les juristes évitent à tout prix d'avoir. Le but du juriste est de prévoir tout litige qu'il peut exister et de les éviter autant que faire se peut; pas d'en créer et de se faire poursuivre en justice.
Son coup de pub fait plus fuir les éventuels recruteurs que les attirer. Je crois qu'on peut dire qu'il s'est tiré tout seul une balle dans le pied et que son avenir en tant que juriste est compromis (à moins qu'il ait prévu de jouer une autre carte dans son jeu).

A vouloir faire le malin, il va se retrouver en prison sans comprendre ce qu'il lui arrive.

----------


## Raddi

> Je n'ai pas compris l'allusion au palimpseste ; pour moi le palimpseste c'est le contraire du collage : c'est effacer pour faire quelque chose de nouveau. 
> 
> "Palimpseste, palimpseste, z'êtes marrants vous... Si j'avais su, effectivement, y'en aurais pas eu !" Oedipe


Pareil, c'est dommage mais bon, la news reste intéressante.

----------


## deathdigger

> ...


http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.fr




> *Partage des Conditions Initiales à l'Identique* —                                         Si vous modifiez, transformez ou adaptez cette création,  vous n'avez le droit de distribuer la création qui en résulte que sous  un contrat identique à celui-ci.



Tout simplement, donc l'écrivain est bien en tort dans l'histoire :
Il a utilisé une œuvre sous licence CC, son œuvre passe donc en CC.

Après pour plaidoyer ça devant le juge, ça va être un peu compliqué  :^_^:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Bon je suis surement abruti mais j'avais décidé de faire de ce roman mon premier "Houellebecq", sans préjugés et sans idées préconçues, pour moi les citations de wikipédia sont tout à fait et clairement volontaires dans le sens où elles sont intégrées d'une manière qui me semble parasitaire et non pas naturelle au récit. Il s'agit d'un exercice de style pour moi, je ne vais pas me lancer dans une grande analyse, d'autant que je n'ai pas fini le bouquin, j'aime prendre le temps de digérer un livre avant de donner mon opinion.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h41 ----------




> Après pour plaidoyer ça devant le juge, ça va être un peu compliqué


C'est légal ou est-ce une sorte de contrat moral? S'il y a eu transformation du contenu est-ce que ce dernier peut devenir une oeuvre originale?

l

----------


## deathdigger

Tout comme la licence GPL, c'est un vrai texte légal  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Partage des Conditions Initiales à l'Identique — Si vous modifiez, transformez ou adaptez cette création, vous n'avez le droit de distribuer la création qui en résulte que sous un contrat identique à celui-ci.


Je n'y connais rien mais il me semble que dans l'article ci-dessus, on ne parle pas du droit de citation.
L'écrivain ne reprend pas une définition de Wikipedia dans le but d'en faire un dictionnaire ou une notice en tant que telle. C'est un peu comme si on lui demandait d'expliquer le fonctionnement d'une pile atomique sans citer la définition qu'en font les encyclopédies, c'est juste impossible ou stupide.

L'essence même d'un Wikipedia est de fournir un savoir à la disposition de tous et à ce titre, je ne vois pas en quoi Michel Houellebeck n'aurait pas le droit de citer Wikipedia en adaptant les "définitions" pour mieux les intégrer à son roman. 

Je précise que je n'ai pas lu le livre en question mais je pose juste la question aux juristes qui nous lisent, GMB étant à la chasse aux poneys pendant quelques jours.

----------


## mescalin

> Je précise que je n'ai pas lu le livre en question mais je pose juste la question aux juristes qui nous lisent, GMB étant à la chasse aux poneys pendant quelques jours.


A priori y va pas revenir tout de suite  ::o: 


Pour ce qui est de cette histoire, ça pue le buzz forcé, et comme dit plus haut, ce wanabe-juriste en aura pas pour son argent, la discrétion étant une condition sine qua non d'exercice comme d'embauche. ce qui est dommage c'est que la communauté du libre ait pas flairé l'embrouille et se retrouve entrainée au fond. C'était déja mal barré niveau crédibilité, mais ils vont finir comme greenpeace bientôt...

----------


## Tetsuro999

Je n'étais pas au courant de cette histoire, j'avais bien entendu qu'il avait utilisé wikipédia pour se documenter mais ça s'arrêtait là.

Ma première réaction a été d'espérer que la justice botte rapidement le cul de ce petit juge révolutionnaire, parce qu'enfin s'il fallait citer chaque source d'inspiration pour quelque texte qu'on écrive, on n'en sortirait pas.

Puis j'ai cherché un comparatif entre le roman et les articles wiki, trouvé ici. Et là franchement, Houellbecq se fout de la gueule du monde. Autant pour la présentation de Nihous il y a effectivement eu un travail de réécriture, autant pour les deux autres c'est limite du copier coller.
Est-ce que faire un patchwork d'oeuvres pour en créer une nouvelle est de l'art ? A priori oui, c'est quand même l'assemblage qui fait l'artiste, et le produit final qui est l'oeuvre d'art.
Néanmoins de mon point de vue c'est un manque de respect de l'auteur envers sa profession, il n'a pas cherché à faire l'effort de s'approprier le contenu des articles wiki pour les exposer à sa façon. Cela peut arriver sur des phrases si excellemment tournées qu'il semble difficile de mieux les exprimer (_Sur les trottoirs, il arrivait aussi à plus  d'un promeneur nocturne de sentir sous son pied la masse élastique d'un cadavre encore frais._ de Camus par exemple)_,_ mais le travail de l'écrivain est tout de même de produire une oeuvre qui porte sa griffe, alors si la griffe de Houellbecq c'est coller des petits morceaux de textes pour en faire un grand, ça lui fait une fichtre mauvaise publicité en plus de ne pas correspondre à la haute opinion que j'ai du métier d'écrivain. 
Bien sûr on me rétorquera que deux courts passages sur un bouquin de plusieurs centaines de pages c'est rien du tout, mais si le bonhomme est infoutu de réécrire à sa manière deux passages basiques, pourquoi est-il écrivain ?

----------


## getcha

> Je n'étais pas au courant de cette histoire, j'avais bien entendu qu'il avait utilisé wikipédia pour se documenter mais ça s'arrêtait là.
> 
> Ma première réaction a été d'espérer que la justice botte rapidement le cul de ce petit juge révolutionnaire, parce qu'enfin s'il fallait citer chaque source d'inspiration pour quelque texte qu'on écrive, on n'en sortirait pas.
> 
> Puis j'ai cherché un comparatif entre le roman et les articles wiki, trouvé ici. Et là franchement, Houellbecq se fout de la gueule du monde. Autant pour la présentation de Nihous il y a effectivement eu un travail de réécriture, autant pour les deux autres c'est limite du copier coller.
> Est-ce que faire un patchwork d'oeuvres pour en créer une nouvelle est de l'art ? A priori oui, c'est quand même l'assemblage qui fait l'artiste, et le produit final qui est l'oeuvre d'art.
> Néanmoins de mon point de vue c'est un manque de respect de l'auteur envers sa profession, il n'a pas cherché à faire l'effort de s'approprier le contenu des articles wiki pour les exposer à sa façon. Cela peut arriver sur des phrases si excellemment tournées qu'il semble difficile de mieux les exprimer (_Sur les trottoirs, il arrivait aussi à plus  d'un promeneur nocturne de sentir sous son pied la masse élastique d'un cadavre encore frais._ de Camus par exemple)_,_ mais le travail de l'écrivain est tout de même de produire une oeuvre qui porte sa griffe, alors si la griffe de Houellbecq c'est coller des petits morceaux de textes pour en faire un grand, ça lui fait une fichtre mauvaise publicité en plus de ne pas correspondre à la haute opinion que j'ai du métier d'écrivain. 
> Bien sûr on me rétorquera que deux courts passages sur un bouquin de plusieurs centaines de pages c'est rien du tout, mais si le bonhomme est infoutu de réécrire à sa manière deux passages basiques, pourquoi est-il écrivain ?


Pourquoi Andy Warhol est un artiste ? Si il est infoutu de dessiner Marilyn Monroe, pourquoi est il peintre ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi Andy Warhol est un artiste ? Si il est infoutu de dessiner Marilyn Monroe, pourquoi est il peintre ?


J'allais répondre en prenant l'exemple de Warhol, mais avec les boîtes de conserve de mon côté.

----------


## Edrin

Non seulement le bonhomme se prend pour un justicier masqué, mais en plus il nie à wikipedia le droit de réaliser son objectif : rendre la connaissance accessible à tous, gratuitement, y compris aux auteurs. Les licences que wikipedia utilise, en ce qui concerne la publication en dehors du site, me semblent plus être un outil pour se défendre d'escrocs qui feraient payer à quelqu'un pour accéder à ses informations qu'un biais pour forcer les gens qui s'en servent à rendre leurs œuvres gratuites.



> [...]
> 
> Philippe Muray disait que notre époque se caractérise par "l'envie du  pénal" (jeu de mots sur "l'envie du pénis" de Freud), ce désir fou de  boucher les moindres "vides juridiques" pour y caser une loi susceptible  de restaurer la plus petite dignité bafouée, le plus infime préjudice  imaginaire, quitte à monter vite fait ses petits échafauds.
> [...]
> Lisez ce commentaire, trouvé ici, et osez me dire que vous n'y sentez pas de petits échos staliniens :
> [...]
> C'est justement parce que j'aime l'open source, le creative commons et tout ce qui tourne autour que je m'inquiète de ces dérives.


Il est amusant que tu cites presque Freud avant de faire cette autre citation. A mes yeux, les paroles du gars dégoûté sont assez clairement le lieu d'un transfert (au sens psychologique) : en se plaignant d'une chose, son auteur parle en fait sans s'en rendre compte d'autre chose. 
Pour mémoire, un transfert est grosso-modo une tendance à réagir à un  évènement de la façon dont on aurait du réagir à un ou ou une série d'autres évènement vaguement similaire que la personne a vécu, généralement dans son enfance, mais auquel elle n'a pas pu ou su réagir sainement. Si l'évènement original est suffisamment grave, ça peut mener  à des comportements où les réactions du sujet sont complètement inadaptées, voire démesurées.
Or, il me semble clair que la réaction que cite Sébum (tout comme celle de Gallaire) n'est pas en proportion avec le "préjudice" décrit.
J'imagine au moins trois raisons possibles, éventuellement cumulées : 
- la recherche de reconnaissance et d'appartenance par rapport à un groupe (les défenseurs du libre), par un "regardez-moi défendre le libre ! Je suis des vôtres !" 
- une tentative de contrer un sentiment de ne pas exister aux yeux des autres en les forçant à réagir (des posteurs ont très justement vu dans ces éclats une recherche de  publicité)
- l'impression (réelle ou pas) d'être opprimé que l'on étend à des sujets moins en rapport (voire, sans aucun rapport)
Des genres de transferts tellement courants qu'on les voit partout.
D'ailleurs, ça doit sous-tendre un problème psy sacrément important, pour qu'il aille se mettre dans une telle Gallaire, heu, galère, pour un "problème", imaginé ou réel, qui finalement, ne le concerne pas : il risque de le payer très cher.
Tout ça pour dire, il faut bien sûr se défendre de tels comportements, mais il me semble mal venu d'en vouloir à leurs auteurs, qui ne se rendent absolument pas compte d'être à côté de la plaque, un peu dans le genre Pancho VS les moulins à vent.
Souvent, ces "sujets" ne peuvent entendre raison, même devant l'évidence, simplement parce qu'eux ne parlent pas de la même chose que vous, même s'ils en ont l'impression. Le plus simple est de les ignorer ou de les supporter, si c'est possible, mais souvent, le psy est la seule solution... Mais dans tous les cas, essayer de les raisonner ne sert à rien, à moins de savoir de quoi eux parlent en réalité.



> Gallaire est un étudiant en master 2 qui se prétend "juriste  spécialisé en droit du numérique", il est allé jusqu'à faire  modifier un article de Rue89 pour qu'on y ajoute la mention. Et le ton  de son billet de blog ne trompe pas : l'ami cherche un gros coup de pub  avant tout.


Voilà qui confirme mes soupçons... Le gars n'arrive même pas à attendre d'avoir le diplôme pour en tirer gloire... Ça vous rappelle pas un certain Jean Sarkozy, mais aussi par d'autres aspects, son père ?
N'allez pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, même si je ne l'apprécie pas, les aspects "tyranniques" de la réputation de Sarkozy, elle n'est pas comparable avec celle de Staline. Mais j'ai l'impression que plus les personnes ont un impact énorme sur l'histoire, et plus l'énergie qui les a portés est issue de transferts, Staline y compris. D'où les petits échos staliniens cités par Sébaum. C'est aussi vrai de beaucoup de grands artistes, et globalement, de presque tous ceux qui ont réussi à porter leur ambition très haut.



> Citation:
>    
>  *Partage des Conditions Initiales à  l'Identique* —                                         Si vous  modifiez, transformez ou adaptez cette création,  vous n'avez le droit  de distribuer la création qui en résulte que sous  un contrat identique à  celui-ci.
>    
> Tout simplement, donc l'écrivain est bien en tort dans l'histoire


Je ne suis pas d'accord : le livre en question ne peut pas être décrit ni comme une modification, une transformation ou une adaptation des articles de wikipedia dont certaines parties du livre s'inspire. Il n'est même pas du même genre littéraire...

----------


## getcha

> J'allais répondre en prenant l'exemple de Warhol, mais avec les boîtes de conserve de mon côté.


Ah oui c'est vrai, il ne sait même pas dessiner une boite de conserve, quel escroc  ::o:

----------


## mescalin

Ah tiens, en passant, c'est fou ce que Muray est soudainement à la mode...  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah tiens, en passant, c'est fou ce que Muray est soudainement à la mode...


Oui, et ça me désole.

Cela dit c'est chouette de croiser quelqu'un qui le connaît.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oui, et ça me désole.
> 
> Cela dit c'est chouette de croiser quelqu'un qui le connaît.


C'est parce que tu ne regardes pas Roland Garros.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est parce que tu ne regardes pas Roland Garros.


Tsss, Andy est loin d'être aussi célèbre que Bill.

----------


## Rabbitman

Il y a quand même à mon avis, deux étages dans l'affaire :
- le premier, c'est que Houellebecq aurait plagié Wikipedia
- le deuxième c'est qu'un juriste a considéré que ça mettait toute l'oeuvre sous licence libre

On parle surtout (ici, j'entend) du deuxième, en considérant le premier point comme entendu, pourtant, c'est ce point qui me parraît le plus tendancieux.

L'article originel qui pointait le "plagiat" de Wikipedia, c'est, à ma connaissance, celui de Slate : http://www.slate.fr/story/26745/wiki...rte-territoire

Tout d'abord, la forme diffère, il y a un paraphrasage, ensuite, si le fond est identique (et encore, le texte de Houellebecq complète l'article sur certains points - la naissance de Nihous ou le salaire des commissaires), il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le fond est avant tout ... la réalité.
Donc que si on considère que Houellebecq a plagié Wikipedia, on doit considérer que Wikipedia a plagié la réalité.
Une reconnaissance de plagiat reviendrait donc a dire que Wikipedia a le droit de licencier (sous licence libre, certes) les faits, ce qui est tout de même un abus de droit qui ferait passer le brevetage du génome humain, le copyright de l'éclairage de la tour Eiffel et le recopyrightage de Quasimodo par Walt Disney pour du pipi de chat.

----------


## Tetsuro999

> Pourquoi Andy Warhol est un artiste ? Si il est infoutu de dessiner Marilyn Monroe, pourquoi est il peintre ?


"Houellbecq, une nouvelle façon d'écrire" ? 
Mouais je crois surtout qu'il a pas voulu se fouler "il me faut une description scientifique d'une mouche ? hop là copier coller, vite faut que ça sorte avant la remise du Goncourt". Les critiques vues et entendues du bouquins disaient qu'il était taillé pour le gagner, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il ait aussi été écrit juste dans ce but.

Au final ces ennuis juridiques me font presque plaisir. "Presque" parce qu'il y a des chances pour que cette histoire mette le boxon dans les droits des auteurs, en les affaiblissant ou les renforçant, et je ne suis pas certain de vouloir l'un ou l'autre...

----------


## GrandFather

> Autant pour la présentation de Nihous il y a effectivement eu un travail de réécriture, autant pour les deux autres c'est limite du copier coller.


Ah je ne suis pas d'accord, je trouve les articles de Wikipedia mieux écrits que ses versions...  ::P: 

Le procédé de l'emprunt littéraire ne me semble pas choquant en soi - Sébum a bien expliqué qu'il ne se plaçait pas sur un plan juridique, je me permets donc de ramener ma fraise n'étant pas juriste - par contre s'agissant de textes encyclopédiques on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'hommage ou d'emprunt stylistique, thématique ou linguistique d'un auteur à l'autre... La reprise de textes _in extenso_ sans mention de leur origine a toujours été considérée elle comme du plagiat.

Je remarque d'ailleurs que la justification de Flammarion dénote d'un certain embarras: après avoir minimisé les "emprunts", ils ont botté en touche en arguant que les auteurs de wikipedia n'étaient pas identifiables. Certes, mais la source l'est elle, et Houellebecq aurait été bien inspiré au moins de la mentionner, ou de réécrire complètement ces passages. Plus qu'artistique, je suis persuadé que sa démarche relève de la flemme, et d'une certaine désinvolture envers ses lecteurs. 

Je trouve l'initiative de Gallaire idiote et contre-productive, mais Houellebecq, par son indélicatesse, l'a quand même bien cherché...

----------


## getcha

> "Houellbecq, une nouvelle façon d'écrire" ? 
> Mouais je crois surtout qu'il a pas voulu se fouler "il me faut une description scientifique d'une mouche ? hop là copier coller, vite faut que ça sorte avant la remise du Goncourt". Les critiques vues et entendues du bouquins disaient qu'il était taillé pour le gagner, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il ait aussi été écrit juste dans ce but.
> 
> Au final ces ennuis juridiques me font presque plaisir. "Presque" parce qu'il y a des chances pour que cette histoire mette le boxon dans les droits des auteurs, en les affaiblissant ou les renforçant, et je ne suis pas certain de vouloir l'un ou l'autre...


Mouais, c'est de la mauvaise foi quoi. Enfin bon je l'ai pas lu, je peut pas argumenter plus que ca, mais moi ca me parait super interessant comme procédé, notamment comme une sorte d'interface entre la réalité et la fiction.

----------


## GrandFather

> Enfin bon je l'ai pas lu, je peut pas argumenter plus que ca, mais moi ca me parait super interessant comme procédé, notamment comme une sorte d'interface entre la réalité et la fiction.


L'art contemporain fait un usage intensif de ce procédé, en juxtaposant des fragments d'œuvres à des créations originales. Mais ce qui revient aux uns et aux autres est clairement identifiable. Il le vaut mieux d'ailleurs, car sinon l'effet de "patchwork conceptuel" est loupé. Là, ce serait le cas: si des petits malins n'avaient pas fait le rapprochement, ce soi-disant procédé littéraire serait complètement passé inaperçu de la grande majorité des lecteurs...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nieur

> Donc que si on considère que Houellebecq a plagié Wikipedia, on doit considérer que Wikipedia a plagié la réalité.
> Une reconnaissance de plagiat reviendrait donc a dire que Wikipedia a le droit de licencier (sous licence libre, certes) les faits, ce qui est tout de même un abus de droit qui ferait passer le brevetage du génome humain, le copyright de l'éclairage de la tour Eiffel et le recopyrightage de Quasimodo par Walt Disney pour du pipi de chat.


Rabbitman, tu racontes n'importe quoi. Apprend d'abord ce qu'est une "oeuvre de l'esprit" pour pouvoir comprendre ce qu'est la contrefaçon.

----------


## Guest

Houellebecq c'est un petit joueur face à Girl Talk.

----------


## mescalin

Nan, mais bientôt ça fera une bonne excuse pour mettre en ligne gratos tous les films où on détecte du contenu sous licence CC.  ::|:  "Han regardez, dans cette scène de la bibliothèque, le mec au fond à gauche browse wikipedia, SCANDAAAAALE §§§".

Et puis attention aussi : Creative Commons c'est plutôt une licence "boite à outil" où on met un peu les conditions qu'on veux, faut pas perdre ça de vue. C'est pas vraiment du libre... mais ça peut en être.

----------


## iridium

> Euh, il me semble surtout que l'éditeur n'a rien à invoquer du tout pour empêcher cette libre diffusion : elle est illégale de toute façon.
> Pour avoir une distribution libre légale il faudrait que l'affaire soit portée devant un juge...
> 
> C'est ce que dit Sébum plus haut : personne n'a le droit de se faire justice soi-même.


Ben non justement, la diffusion n'est pas forcément illégal comme je l'ai expliqué, c'est pas parce qu'un éditeur décrète quelque chose que c'est parole d'évangile, s'ils sont en infraction avec une autre licence c'est eux qui sont dans l'illégalité.

Quand à se faire justice soi-même, il s'agit simplement d'appliquer une licence, pas de commettre volontairement un acte illégal. Il est pas allé défoncer l'écrivain avec un tesson de bouteille, il a profité des possibilités de la CC (par un mécanisme discutable d'un point de vue légal mais pas nécessairement fallacieux).

Après, le droit de courte citation permet normalement à l'auteur de prendre des passages de wiki sans en respecter la licence, mais comme il nécessite de rappeler la source on est ici dans un cas où il pourrait ne pas s'appliquer. Et seul un jugement peut trancher définitivement, mais le bloggeur est peut être simplement dans son droit et a agit en conséquence.

----------


## iridium

> Sauf que Florent Gallaire n'est pas un des auteurs concerné ! Et qu'il n'a donc aucune légitimité dans sa démarche, mis à part faire parler de lui !


Je ne me prononce pas sur le fait qu'il cherche à faire parler de lui, mais dans la mesure où il a simplement utilisé une possibilité d'une licence, il n'a pas à être l'auteur. Ça aurait été différent s'il avait porté l'affaire en justice.

----------


## iridium

> Je n'y connais rien mais il me semble que dans l'article ci-dessus, on ne parle pas du droit de citation.
> L'écrivain ne reprend pas une définition de Wikipedia dans le but d'en faire un dictionnaire ou une notice en tant que telle. C'est un peu comme si on lui demandait d'expliquer le fonctionnement d'une pile atomique sans citer la définition qu'en font les encyclopédies, c'est juste impossible ou stupide.
> 
> L'essence même d'un Wikipedia est de fournir un savoir à la disposition de tous et à ce titre, je ne vois pas en quoi Michel Houellebeck n'aurait pas le droit de citer Wikipedia en adaptant les "définitions" pour mieux les intégrer à son roman. 
> 
> Je précise que je n'ai pas lu le livre en question mais je pose juste la question aux juristes qui nous lisent, GMB étant à la chasse aux poneys pendant quelques jours.


Mais tu as tout à fait le droit de citer Wikipedia (et n'importe quelle autre œuvre quelque soit sa licence) dans un livre que tu veux vendre suivant ta propre licence, seulement il y a quelques conditions (L122-5) : 

tu dois préciser la source et le nom de l'auteur (pas fait par Houellebeck)la citation doit être courte et justifiée dans le texte (ça c'est bon)tu ne dois pas le nourrir après minuit (je ne suis pas sûr pour celui là)

Et tu as aussi le droit de reprendre Wikipedia pour imprimer ta propre encyclopédie que tu vendra ensuite tant que tu respecte leur licence (elle le permet, mais il faut ensuite que tu autorise quiconque à pouvoir copier et modifier ton encyclopédie et que tu précises d'où viennent les textes de ton pavé). 

Attention, ce sont deux choses distinctes. La seconde possibilité est propre à la licence choisie par Wikipedia.

----------


## NZL

Même sans entrer dans le débat de savoir si le copyleft des articles Wiki contamine (au sens de la propagation de la licence CC BY SA) le livre, je voudrais soulever deux trois petites choses.

1) F. Gallaire & le Libre :

C'est de la pure provocation. Il ne représente en rien la communauté du Libre (demandez donc à la FSF ou à l'AFUL ou à l'April ce qu'ils en pensent). 

2) Houellebecq, Flammarion, Wikipedia

C'est vrai, le copier-coller est une technique littéraire, tout comme c'est une technique d'arts graphiques (cf. Le grand détournement : la classe américaine). Mais la moindre des politesses (sans même parler de licence) quand on va s'en mettre plein les poches c'est de citer la source. De la même manière que je suis absolument outré que du code Libre soit utilisé dans des logiciels proprio sans que les auteurs soient cités. On ne parle pas de fric, ou de droit (on en est même pas là), on parle juste de respect pour le temps passé et les efforts fournis *pour la communauté*.

3) La "propriété intellectuelle" est une incroyable ânerie  sémantiquement parlant, le "droit d'auteur" pas mieux...

On devrait plutôt parler de brevets, car l'idée est la même : permettre à  l'auteur de vivre de ses créations. Mais entre le moment où ces idées  sont nées et aujourd'hui il y a de l'eau qui a coulé sous les ponts !  L'augmentation de l'espérance de vie qu'on veut bien nous servir au  sujet des retraites on l'omet bien quand on parle de "propriété  intellectuelle", et régulièrement on l'étend, et on l'étend... Alors  qu'en face la démographie, les traductions, la mondialisation font qu'un  auteur a plusieurs milliards de lecteurs potentiels quand au XIXème  siècle il pouvait péniblement atteindre le million. Le résultat de ça ce  sont les "disques d'or" de la Star' Ac ou les étrons innommables de  chaque rentrée littéraire. Bilan : effets de levier démultipliés x  durées démultipliées = des couilles en or (ou des ovaires en platine)  pour quelques uns, mais pas vraiment mieux pour tous les autres. Le  système veut faire croire qu'il protège le plus grand nombre... C'est  faux, rendez-vous à l'ANPE du spectacle si vous ne me croyez pas.

4) Seul point de droit

Quant à ceux qui disent que Wikipedia par sa nature n'est pas une  oeuvre, je veux bien qu'ils aillent essayer de fournir sur leur blog le contenu d'une  encyclopédie propriétaire comme Universalis pour voir...

----------


## TheToune

> Je ne me prononce pas sur le fait qu'il cherche à faire parler de lui, mais dans la mesure où il a simplement utilisé une possibilité d'une licence, il n'a pas à être l'auteur. Ça aurait été différent s'il avait porté l'affaire en justice.


Non justement il ne respecte pas la License du livre qui n'EST PAS en CC !

Si c'est une erreur, intentionnelle ou non, la justice doit être saisi par les auteurs s'ils veulent faire valoir leurs droits et la justice décidera quel droits s'applique finalement au livre.

Si la License CC impose la transmission ça ne signifie pas que n'importe quel inconnu puisse décider à la place d'un juge ou des parties concerné de l'utilisation de l’oeuvre en cas de conflit.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> 3) La "propriété intellectuelle" est une incroyable ânerie  sémantiquement parlant, le "droit d'auteur" pas mieux...
> 
> On devrait plutôt parler de brevets, car l'idée est la même : permettre à  l'auteur de vivre de ses créations.


Sauf qu'une oeuvre n'est en aucune manière brevetable. mais bon je suppose que tu veux parler de droits limités dans le temps à l'instar des brevets ?




> Mais entre le moment où ces idées  sont nées et aujourd'hui il y a de l'eau qui a coulé sous les ponts !  L'augmentation de l'espérance de vie qu'on veut bien nous servir au  sujet des retraites on l'omet bien quand on parle de "propriété  intellectuelle", et régulièrement on l'étend, et on l'étend... Alors  qu'en face la démographie, les traductions, la mondialisation font qu'un  auteur a plusieurs milliards de lecteurs potentiels quand au XIXème  siècle il pouvait péniblement atteindre le million.



C'est beau la théorie. La pratique n'a évidemment rien à voir. Un tirage de roman normal est inférieur à 3000 exemplaire. Il ne sera jamais traduit, jamais retiré et même en cas de traduction, les droits reversés sont faibles. Que certains auteurs gagnent plein de pognon tant mieux pour eux, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est choquant par rapport à tel sportif, ou tel informaticien qui a pondu un programme dans son garage.





> Le résultat de ça ce  sont les "disques d'or" de la Star' Ac ou les étrons innommables de  chaque rentrée littéraire.


La manière dont fonctionne le droit d'auteur n'a strictement aucun rapport avec ce qui a du succès




> Bilan : effets de levier démultipliés x  durées démultipliées = des couilles en or (ou des ovaires en platine)  pour quelques uns, mais pas vraiment mieux pour tous les autres. Le  système veut faire croire qu'il protège le plus grand nombre... C'est  faux, rendez-vous à l'ANPE du spectacle si vous ne me croyez pas.


Là encore l'ANPE (du spectacle ou pas) n'a rien à voir là dedans. être écrivain, dessinateur ou musicien c'est du travail. Dans la plupart des cas, c'est un travail payé une misère sans aucune forme de protection sociale (non pas de vacances payées, pas de congés maladie, pas de chômage et pas de retraite. La seule chose qui permet à des auteurs d'un certain âge de vivre correctement (et je ne parle pas des auteurs de best sellers, je parle d'auteur ayant rencontré un public mais n'ayant jamais fait fortune). C'est qu'ils continuent à toucher des droits tant que leurs oeuvres se vendent.
Prenons un cas concret que je connais bien : la littérature jeunesse. Si on fais un livre pour les enfants disons de 3 à 6 ans, le marché est relativement faible (même si pas mal de gens achètent des bouquins pour leurs enfants, des enfants de 3 à 6 ans il y en a pas beaucoup et la concurence est féroce) Par contre le marché se renouvelle entièrement en 3 ans (forcément) un auteur qui a la chance d'avoir un livre qui devient un classique de la littérature enfantine, va donc pouvoir toucher un public important DANS LE TEMPS (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il n'y a pas à proprement parler de best-sellers en littérature enfantine mais des longs sellers). Si un auteur ne touche plus ses droits au bout de 10 ans, c'est juste la super loose pour lui !
Et puis d'une manière générale si un auteur (j'utilise auteur au sens large hein) ne peut toucher que des droits limités qui va se gaver ? les maisons d'éditions qui pourront continuer à vendre son bouquin/diffuser sa musique/whatever sans verser de droits ?

Quand à la propriété intellectuelle, je ne vois pas de quel droit on priverait un créateur quelconque de la paternité de son oeuvre. Que Morris par exemple puisse dire oui ou non à tout ce qui est en rapport avec lucky luke je trouve ça normal, même si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui. Qu'on ne puisse pas imprimer et commercialiser (ou donner) les premiers lucky luke sans son accord je trouve ça aussi normal.

----------


## Jerom

> Je remarque d'ailleurs que la justification de Flammarion dénote d'un certain embarras: après avoir minimisé les "emprunts", ils ont botté en touche en arguant que les auteurs de wikipedia n'étaient pas identifiables. Certes, mais la source l'est elle, et Houellebecq aurait été bien inspiré au moins de la mentionner, ou de réécrire complètement ces passages. Plus qu'artistique, je suis persuadé que sa démarche relève de la flemme, et d'une certaine désinvolture envers ses lecteurs. 
> 
> Je trouve l'initiative de Gallaire idiote et contre-productive, mais Houellebecq, par son indélicatesse, l'a quand même bien cherché...


+1. Une note en bas de page citant wikipedia aurait été tellement plus simple ?!

Ce n'est même pas sûr que Flammarion porte l'affaire en justice (risque toujours présent que la cour de Justice donne raison à la licence CC/au blogger !) et ils laisseront peut-être "mourir" l'affaire. Les ventes de "La carte et le territoire" ne se portent pas si mal après tout, et le pdf fait encore plus de publicité gratuite...
L'avis et éclairage du Grand_Maitre_B sur la question serait fort intéressant !  :;): 

Je crois que les emprunts à Wikipédia ont été démasqués par un logiciel automatique de professeurs pour trouver des passages repompés  dans les copies des élèves. (Cf. aussi des passages  du dernier livre de Bush qui donnent un  éclairage particulier quant à l'inspiration de l'auteur...)

Beware : big brother is watching us. Tout est public. (Cf. Wikileaks aussi !)

Moralité : nous aussi internautes devons citer toute référence ou emprunt (même sur les blogs je pense /à voir pour les forums ?) et devons reconnaître la paternité d'une _"œuvre"/d'un "texte"_ quand c'est opportun.

----------


## iridium

> Non justement il ne respecte pas la License du livre qui n'EST PAS en CC !
> 
> Si c'est une erreur, intentionnelle ou non, la justice doit être saisi par les auteurs s'ils veulent faire valoir leurs droits et la justice décidera quel droits s'applique finalement au livre.
> 
> Si la License CC impose la transmission ça ne signifie pas que n'importe quel inconnu puisse décider à la place d'un juge ou des parties concerné de l'utilisation de l’oeuvre en cas de conflit.


Il faut bien comprendre qu'il n'y a pas nécessairement besoin d'un procès pour rompre une obligation. Si un contrat est illégal (ou une licence), tu n'es pas tenu de respecter les clauses qui enfreignent la loi même si ça n'a pas été jugé.

Un exemple : la plupart des licences logicielles (les fameux CLUF) interdisent l'étude du logiciel (voici le premier que j'ai trouvé : )



> Sauf dans les limites expresses où la présente licence l'autorise, vous  ne pouvez pas, en totalité ou en partie, décompiler, manipuler,  désasembler […]


Eh bien cette clause est illégale en France (mais valable notamment aux État-Unis) et bonne nouvelle, tu n'auras pas à attaquer tous les éditeurs de logiciels pour faire respecter la loi. Tu peux simplement ignorer cette clause, même si tu as accepter le CLUF.



> III. La personne ayant le droit d'utiliser le logiciel peut sans  l'autorisation de l'auteur observer, étudier ou tester le fonctionnement  de ce logiciel afin de déterminer les idées et principes qui sont à la  base de n'importe quel élément du logiciel lorsqu'elle effectue toute  opération de chargement, d'affichage, d'exécution, de transmission ou de  stockage du logiciel qu'elle est en droit d'effectuer.


Par contre, si tu te goures, tu t'exposes à perdre un procès et à devoir réparer le préjudice que tu as causé. C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux avoir un juriste sous la main pour savoir ce qu'il est possible de faire.
Enfin tant qu'il n'est pas accompagné de poneys.

----------


## keukeu

Hey, surement c'est juste une provocation pour dénoncé les pratiques des ayants droits?

----------


## vectra

> Wikipédia est certes un outil très utile animé par des bénévoles plein de bonne volonté mais ça n'en fait pas une œuvre.


Ah ouais. Pas péremptoire du tout  ::rolleyes:: 




> Et interdire à un artiste d'utiliser le matériau que lui fournit son époque, qui plus est au nom de la liberté, a quelque chose de terriblement inquiétant.


Donc, le fait que le "libre" réclamerait le respect de sa licence serait un acte crypto-totalitaire, alors que le respect des licences de type privé serait tout à fait normal et habituel? Le droit est le droit, point. 

Il semble que le blogueur ait déconné, ce n'est pas le sujet: a priori, ce serait à Wikipedia d'intenter un procès. Je ne défend pas telle ou telle partie dans l'histoire, mais le procès d'intention qui semble fait "au monde du libre" sur les actes d'un type quelconque me fait froid dans le dos. 

Il existe un certain nombre de licences prévues pour protéger des oeuvres "libres". Elles sont claires et bien établies. Les gens qui ont choisi de travailler sous ces licences ont le droit de les voir appliquées. Je ne suis pas top-niveau concernant les creative commons, mais en ce qui concerne le code informatique, il y a une large gamme pour contrôler le degré de réutilisation du code dans des programmes commerciaux, et donc aucune excuse pour violer les conditions d'application de ces licences.





> Si tout avait été publié sous Creative Commons depuis 1900, Perec n'aurait jamais eu le droit de vivre de sa plume et Burroughs aurait pu se carrer les cut-ups dans l'Interzone.


D'un point de vue juridique, les auteurs pourraient poursuivre je suppose? Peut-être ne le font-ils pas du fait d'une entente tacite, d'un respect d'un certain modus vivendi? Je me permets de remarquer que Wikipedia n'a apparemment pas mené de poursuites: les actes du blogueur n'engagent que lui. Et ce qui est valable en littérature ne l'est pas en musique, comme ca a déjà été dit.




> C'est un linuxien qui vous le dit. 
> L'arbre de la défense de la libre circulation des idées, dans cette affaire, cache la forêt du relativisme procédurier.


Ah bon? Ben mon vieux...
Déjà, pour moi, il n'y a qu'un seul droit et je ne vois pas en quoi il serait négociable à la tête du client. Ensuite, va faire mumuse avec les limites des licences protégeant les oeuvres commerciales et tu vas vite t'amuser avec de bons gros procès qui amènent amendes et peines de prison. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une oeuvre est "libre" qu'elle est pillable à merci: elle a droit à un statut juridique et à une protection, elle aussi. Sauf que, de fait, leurs auteurs n'ont pas forcément les moyens de poursuivre les contrevenants.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah bon? Ben mon vieux...


Ouais, je suis un traître à la Cause.

----------


## vectra

> Ouais, je suis un traître à la Cause.


Ce n'est pas à moi d'en juger, et il faudrait déjà que je sache de quelle cause tu causes.

Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que le blogueur a apparemment déconné sévère (même si ca me fait ricaner doucement, avec la jouissance maligne qu'on peut ressentir quand deux de ses ennemis se mettent sur la tronche). C'est le reste qui me défrise.

Je trouve simplement que le propos original et un certain nombre de commentaires, c'est un gloubi-boulga qui part dans tous les sens et qui finit par "le libre, c'est vraiment des ayatollahs pas si gentils que ca finalement". En plus d'être pénible, ca relève du jugement de valeur pas très représentatif de la réalité telle que je la perçois.

Ce qui me gonfle, c'est qu'il est apparemment devenu de bon ton de casser du libre à coups d'accusations d'intégrisme (j'ai même lu terrorisme dans ces colonnes). Les critiques sont bienvenues, mais si possible fondées et vérifiées. Là, c'est n'imp', je suis désolé.

----------


## col vert

> pour trouver des passages repompés  dans les copies des élèves.


Tu me copieras 100 fois: "je n'apprendrais pas par coeur mes leçons" et "dix huit cent trente douze, oh mon dieu!! il y a eu des morts" ainsi que "si j'ajoute deux bit à 0, ça donne un cul".

----------


## mescalin

> Ce n'est pas à moi d'en juger, et il faudrait déjà que je sache de quelle cause tu causes.
> 
> Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que le blogueur a apparemment déconné sévère (même si ca me fait ricaner doucement, avec la jouissance maligne qu'on peut ressentir quand deux de ses ennemis se mettent sur la tronche). C'est le reste qui me défrise.
> 
> Je trouve simplement que le propos original et un certain nombre de commentaires, c'est un gloubi-boulga qui part dans tous les sens et qui finit par "le libre, c'est vraiment des ayatollahs pas si gentils que ca finalement". En plus d'être pénible, ca relève du jugement de valeur pas très représentatif de la réalité telle que je la perçois.
> 
> Ce qui me gonfle, c'est qu'il est apparemment devenu de bon ton de casser du libre à coups d'accusations d'intégrisme (j'ai même lu terrorisme dans ces colonnes). Les critiques sont bienvenues, mais si possible fondées et vérifiées. Là, c'est n'imp', je suis désolé.



Bah faut dire qu'à l'inverse certains libristes frisent quand même l'autisme idéologique et que ça aide pas trop a donner une bonne image. Après, je ne vois pas non plus avec étonnement les commentaires aigris et caricaturaux, yen aura toujours d'un sens ou l'autre. Faut simplement prendre un peu de recul.

----------


## vectra

> Bah faut dire qu'à l'inverse certains libristes frisent quand même l'autisme idéologique et que ça aide pas trop a donner une bonne image.


Du genre?
Que je sache, un barbu n'a encore envoyé personne en prison.

----------


## Da-Soth

> (alors que nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi, c'te bonne blague...)


/mode Professeur Rollin on

En Droit, cet adage est interprété comme étant le fait qu'un individu ne peut se placer en dehors de la loi mais en aucun cas qu'il doit connaitre la loi sur le bout des doigts. Personne ne peut connaître le Droit dans son entier.

Je doute qu'un avocat pénaliste connaisse le Droit Fiscal.

/mode Professeur Rollin off

----------


## deathdigger

> Eh bien cette clause est illégale en France (mais valable notamment aux État-Unis) et bonne nouvelle, tu n'auras pas à attaquer tous les éditeurs de logiciels pour faire respecter la loi. Tu peux simplement ignorer cette clause, même si tu as accepter le CLUF.


Euh non, c'est l'inverse, t'as le droit aux USA mais c'est strictement interdit en France (le reverse engineering).




> /mode Professeur Rollin on
> 
> En Droit, cet adage est interprété comme étant le fait qu'un individu ne peut se placer en dehors de la loi mais en aucun cas qu'il doit connaitre la loi sur le bout des doigts. Personne ne peut connaître le Droit dans son entier.
> 
> Je doute qu'un avocat pénaliste connaisse le Droit Fiscal.
> 
> /mode Professeur Rollin off


C'est surtout que lors d'un procès, tu ne peux pas dire que t'es innocent parce que tu ne savais pas  :;): 

Sinon je n'ai fait que citer la licence et dire la défense qui sera certainement soutenue par le juriste, perso, je m'en flagelle le cubitus avec une pince de homard de cette histoire entre un auteur provocateur qui n'a même pas la décence de citer le travail des autres et un juriste qui pense que ses gésticulations vont lui apporter gloire et blondasses  ::P:

----------


## Herr Z

D'abord on a le sucre, après on a les femmes...

Visionnaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nieur

> Quand à la propriété intellectuelle, je ne vois pas de quel droit on priverait un créateur quelconque de la paternité de son oeuvre. Que Morris par exemple puisse dire oui ou non à tout ce qui est en rapport avec lucky luke je trouve ça normal, même si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui. Qu'on ne puisse pas imprimer et commercialiser (ou donner) les premiers lucky luke sans son accord je trouve ça aussi normal.


Un auteur peut-être pas, mais ses descendants ça ne me choquerait pas.
A la mort de l'auteur, domaine public, zou. Et pas 70 ou 90 ans après, ça c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> A la mort de l'auteur, domaine public, zou. Et pas 70 ou 90 ans après, ça c'est n'importe quoi.


C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça. L'édition (dans tous les domaines, mais surtout dans la littérature) est toujours un pari. Pour un titre qui marche, il y en a des dizaines sinon des centaines édités à perte. Priver l'éditeur de toute exclusivité, alors qu'il a pris la peine de porter un auteur pas forcément évident, dès la mort de cet auteur, n'encouragerait pas la prise de risque. Même chose pour les proches et/ou descendants qui ont, malgré tout, peut-être le droit de bénéficier d'un immense succès que l'auteur n'a pas eu la chance de connaître de son vivant.

Il y a des succès posthumes. Muray, que je citais plus haut, en est un bon exemple. Et prend le cas de l'excellent _Quantique des Quantiques_, d'Alberto Velasco. Un bouquin fantastique, qui vient de sortir, alors que l'auteur est mort en 95 sans jamais rien publier de son vivant.

----------


## iridium

> Euh non, c'est l'inverse, t'as le droit aux USA mais c'est strictement interdit en France (le reverse engineering).


J'ai pris la peine de citer le texte de la loi française qui autorise l'étude d'un logiciel, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus.
Ah si, peut être préciser que la version européenne autorise aussi cette pratique mais de façon un peu plus restrictive.

Et je serais assez curieux de savoir ce qui te permet d'affirmer que cette pratique est légale dans le premier pays producteur de maïs.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un auteur peut-être pas, mais ses descendants ça ne me choquerait pas.


Sans doute parce que tu n'as jamais écrit de livre.

D'un point de vue économique, je veux bien qu'on abolisse le droit des descendants sur une oeuvre...

Mais à certaines conditions : 
-On reprend aussi la maison que tes parents t'ont légué, 
-la voiture que t'as récupéré en héritage
-les 5000 euros que Tonton Spéculoos t'as laissé à sa mort
En bref, personne ne reçoit plus rien de ses aïeux, parce qu'après tout, c'est pas mérité puisque ce n'est pas l'héritier qui a crée la richesse qu'il reçoit.

Derrière cette grosse ficelle, ce que je veux dire c'est que le droit des descendants sur une oeuvre, c'est comme un héritage. Il est fort possible que les descendants ne le méritent pas, mais c'est comme ça. C'est la transmission. On peut la refuser, mais personne ne peut nous en priver.

Ca, c'est pour le côté thune.
D'un point de vue symbolique, c'est mille fois plus grave.

Avec ta réflexion, on entre en plein dans "cette prison construite par des hippies" évoquée par Sébum, mon amour, mon frère.
Le libre, c'est un beau concept. C'est merveilleux, c'est humain.
Mais seulement quand ça s'applique à quelque chose qui - dés le départ - a été pensé comme étant destiné à être offert, à être gratuit, à être à disposition.
C'est la valeur du don, on va dire.

Par contre, quand tu décides unilatéralement qu'un truc doit être rendu libre contre un individu et pour une multitude, ben c'est du totalitarisme... 
Tu dépouilles l'auteur de sa propriété. lLa propriété de sa valeur. Et finalement, tu le dépouilles l'auteur de son statut d'auteur qui était donné par la valeur de sa propriété.
Et, je le repète, je parle pas de thune.
Je ne parle pas non plus de piratage... Laissons à Pascal Nègre ce qui est à Pascal Nègre. [Rapidos : le piratage c'est un choix individuel et, ça, l'auteur ça peut l'irriter, ok. Mais seul un imbécile s'en inquiéterait. La vraie flippe, ça serait le choix de société du tout gratuit, rien de valeur, qui s'avérerait dangereux.]

Je parle plutôt de ce qui anime celui qui écrit -attention, ça va être de la grosse louche, à la limite de la trahison- le désir de laisser un truc, ce truc étant la preuve de son individualité éternelle et non négociable. 

De quel droit on peut oblitérer ça pour le distribuer sans péage à une masse informe et anonyme ? 

C'est pour ça qu'on essaye de retarder aussi longtemps que possible le passage dans le domaine publique d'un livre... Parce que l'écriture, même quand elle est outrageusement exhibitionniste, c'est plus que tout autre chose du domaine privé.

TL;DR
Enfin bon, c'est brouillon, c'est confus mais ce que je veux c'est :

-1- Gaffe aux putains de glissements, tas de cons.
Être partisan du libre, ce n'est pas être ennemi de la propriété.

-2- La gratuité n'est pas la garantie d'une Justice. On n'a pas le droit d'écraser l'individu (l'auteur) pour l'hypothétique intérêt de la masse.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu dépouilles l'auteur de sa propriété. La propriété de sa valeur.


Cette phrase est pour moi la plus importante. Elle fait référence à la valeur intrinsèque de ce qui ne peut être retirer à l'auteur et producteur de cette valeur du domaine du subjectif (l'esprit). Retirer cette dernière à l'auteur c'est sombrer dans un stade final de l'aliénation de l'individu.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Retirer cette dernière à l'auteur c'est sombrer dans un stade final de l'aliénation de l'individu.


C'est très Houellebecquien comme thèse...  ::siffle::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est très Houellebecquien comme thèse...


C'est ce qui me gène chez lui. Ce qu'il dit est intéressant mais il ne fait que répéter ce qui a fondamentalement été dit et redit par d'autres avant lui.
Je sors ça de mes référence à Feuerbach, Engels et Marx.









Et lachez ces pierres SVP.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est ce qui me gène chez lui. Ce qu'il dit est intéressant mais il ne fait que répéter ce qui a fondamentalement été dit et redit par d'autres avant lui.
> Je sors ça de mes référence à Feuerbach, Engels et Marx.
> 
> Et lachez ces pierres SVP.


Euh, tu comptes vraiment sur moi pour rentrer dans ce genre de débat?  ::rolleyes::  *

Non je suis pas d'accord. D'ailleurs c'est un romancier pas un philosophe. Tu pourrais tranquillement le comparait à d'autre romanciers, dont il s'inspire sans s'en cacher, d'ailleurs qui écrit sans s'inspirer de personne et de rien? Ce serait un peu curieux quand même, c'est un faux débat d'ailleurs. Et pourquoi j'écris ça moi? Hein?  

Ce livre est le premier de l'auteur que je lis, et je suis loin d'être convaincu qu'il mérite un prix Goncourt, cela dit je ne nie pas une certaine qualité artistique à cet ouvrage, une certaine sincérité pas si simple et une auto-dérision assumée. J'ai été surpris de voir comment le cynisme de façade faisait place à la fragilité. 
Qu'on me pardonne cette digression mais j'en viens au fait que les passages extraits de wikipédia m'ont semblé totalement anecdotique et artificiel, je ne suis pas sur de leur trouver une utilité dans le récit, mais surtout cela ne représente qu'un pourcentage infime de l'oeuvre.

Pour moi c'est réellement un faux procès et une tentative un peu vaine et simpliste, pour certains, de justifier la gratuité absolue de l'oeuvre intellectuel.
Voir, carrément, le piratage.

* Voilà c'est fait!  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> -1- Gaffe aux putains de glissements, tas de cons.
> Être partisan du libre, ce n'est pas être ennemi de la propriété.
> 
> -2- La gratuité n'est pas la garantie d'une Justice. On n'a pas le droit d'écraser l'individu (l'auteur) pour l'hypothétique intérêt de la masse.


Tout dépend de ta préférence idéologique, pour les idéaux sur lesquels ont été bâti la république française c'est tout à fait vrai. Cependant les partisans du libre sont multiples, certains peuvent très bien envisager que le libre est une oeuvre collectiviste et pas seulement une oeuvre charitable...

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu viens de me donner une idée, cimer.

----------


## iridium

> Enfin bon, c'est brouillon, c'est confus mais ce que je veux c'est :
> 
> -1- Gaffe aux putains de glissements, tas de cons.
> Être partisan du libre, ce n'est pas être ennemi de la propriété.
> 
> -2- La gratuité n'est pas la garantie d'une Justice. On n'a pas le droit d'écraser l'individu (l'auteur) pour l'hypothétique intérêt de la masse.


-1- Sauf que dans le cas présent, hors libre il aurait même pas eu le droit de le publier son livre. Ça ne l'aurait pas davantage arrêté, mais l'auteur originel aurait pu le poursuivre et faire interdire la vente du livre, ou plus probablement utilisé ça comme chantage pour recevoir de copieux dédommagements.

Mais je suis d'accord avec "_Être partisan du libre, ce n'est pas être ennemi de la propriété._", et c'est bien de le rappeler.

-2- Libre et gratuit sont deux notions différentes, pas nécessairement liées (malgré leur consanguinité chez les mangeurs de bœuf à la menthe) mais peuvent tout à fait cohabiter. Et d'ailleurs autant que je sache, aucune des principales licences dites "libre" ne garanti la gratuité, ce qui fait qu'il y a du libre payant.

Ce qui t'inquiètes c'est plutôt la transmission de la licence, aussi appelée "viralité". Ce n'est pas une condition nécessaire à la liberté d'une licence, davantage un moyen de la garantir. Il y a débat perpétuel chez les libristes pour savoir si c'est profitable ou non, et certaines licences l'évitent, considérant que c'est dommageable. C'est au cas par cas suivant les auteurs.

Du coup, je ne vois pas trop le lien entre gratuité et justice.

La deuxième partie est un peu le fondement de notre société. Ça n'en fait heureusement pas une antithèse du libre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tout dépend de ta préférence idéologique, pour les idéaux sur lesquels ont été bâti la république française c'est tout à fait vrai. Cependant les partisans du libre sont multiples, certains peuvent très bien envisager que le libre est une oeuvre collectiviste et pas seulement une oeuvre charitable...


Qu'une oeuvre soit partagée par l'ensemble de la société n'enlève rien à la propriété intellectuelle (et spirituelle?) de son auteur.
C'est même pour moi le but d'une oeuvre, sa finalité.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Vraiment pas d'accord avec la plupart des positions ici. Vous voyez le libre comme un totalitarisme, moi je peux vous répondre que la propriété est un totalitarisme également (ne serait-ce que parce qu'on nous force à la propriété sans quoi on ne peut vivre décemment dans une société capitaliste).

Pour répondre à Boulon :




> Sans doute parce que tu n'as jamais écrit de livre.


Je n'ai pas écrit de livre effectivement mais là n'est pas le point.




> D'un point de vue économique, je veux bien qu'on abolisse le droit des descendants sur une oeuvre...
> 
> Mais à certaines conditions : 
> -On reprend aussi la maison que tes parents t'ont légué, 
> -la voiture que t'as récupéré en héritage
> -les 5000 euros que Tonton Spéculoos t'as laissé à sa mort
> En bref, personne ne reçoit plus rien de ses aïeux, parce qu'après tout,  c'est pas mérité puisque ce n'est pas l'héritier qui a crée la richesse  qu'il reçoit.


Premièrement, ta comparaison ne tient pas la route : tu compares un bien matériel à un droit plus ou moins vague et pertinent selon les cas. Pour rester dans l'abstrait, prenons la voiture par exemple : des ingénieurs en ont fait la conception. Continuent-ils à toucher de l'argent à chaque vente de cette voiture, surtout s'ils ne travaillent plus chez le constructeur ? Non.

Deuxièmement, tu réponds à tes détracteurs qui argumentent avec plus ou moins de bonheur en prenant le résultat de leurs idées poussées à l'extrême. Or, nous savons tous qu'il y a toujours un juste milieu à trouver. Pour moi, puisqu'on parle de la succession, il est légitime qu'on puisse transmettre de quoi donner un coup de pouce à ses enfants pour démarrer la vie. Par contre, qu'on puisse léguer des milliards à ses enfants est une aberration (ils n'ont rien fait pour le mériter, cet argent n'est pas réinjecté dans l'économie, etc.). Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien qu'il existe des droits de succession.




> Derrière cette grosse ficelle, ce que je veux dire c'est que le droit  des descendants sur une oeuvre, c'est comme un héritage. Il est fort  possible que les descendants ne le méritent pas, mais c'est comme ça.  C'est la transmission. On peut la refuser, mais personne ne peut nous en  priver.


C'est là que tu fais une très grosse erreur à mon sens. Tu affirmes avec certitude quelque chose qui n'est que culturel et absolument pas universel. Le droit permet cela, le droit change, ce que tu cites comme un acquis non négociable changera également.




> Ca, c'est pour le côté thune.
> D'un point de vue symbolique, c'est mille fois plus grave.


On arrive à la partie qui est encore plus discutable  ::): 




> Avec ta réflexion, on entre en plein dans "cette prison construite par des hippies" évoquée par Sébum, mon amour, mon frère.
> Le libre, c'est un beau concept. C'est merveilleux, c'est humain.
> Mais seulement quand ça s'applique à quelque chose qui - dés le départ -  a été pensé comme étant destiné à être offert, à être gratuit, à être à  disposition.
> C'est la valeur du don, on va dire.


Bon déjà, ça tombe bien, on parlait du pillage de quelque chose qui est sous licence libre (mais ça reste une licence) donc prévu à la base pour être diffusé librement.




> Par contre, quand tu décides unilatéralement qu'un truc doit être rendu  libre contre un individu et pour une multitude, ben c'est du  totalitarisme... 
> Tu dépouilles l'auteur de sa propriété. lLa propriété de sa valeur. Et  finalement, tu le dépouilles l'auteur de son statut d'auteur qui était  donné par la valeur de sa propriété.
> Et, je le repète, je parle pas de thune.


Si, justement, tu ne te rends pas compte que tu parles de thune : rapidement, tu considères que rendre gratuit et diffuser l'oeuvre en dépossède son auteur. Mais en quoi si ce n'est au niveau financier ? Tu diffuses librement l'oeuvre de l'auteur, il en reste l'auteur et sera reconnu pour ça par ceux qui l'auront téléchargé (ou eu par tout autre moyen). C'est peut être même comme ça qu'il sera plus diffusé et reconnu.

Une oeuvre, le simple fait de la créer, c'est la posséder, en particulier dans le cas de l'écriture et la musique. Et même avec un tableau, on dit bien par exemple "j'ai un Rambrandt chez moi", tout ça parce que l'oeuvre, même si je la vends, c'est moi, le créateur qui la possède vraiment. Il n'y a justement que les maisons d'édition qui spolient l'auteur de sa création (c'est à faire peur quand on accepte un contrat d'édition)




> Je ne parle pas non plus de piratage... Laissons à Pascal Nègre ce qui  est à Pascal Nègre. [Rapidos : le piratage c'est un choix individuel et,  ça, l'auteur ça peut l'irriter, ok. Mais seul un imbécile s'en  inquiéterait. La vraie flippe, ça serait le choix de société du tout  gratuit, rien de valeur, qui s'avérerait dangereux.]


Le tout gratuit n'existe pas. Je te conseillerais de lire un peu Stallman à ce sujet, il est bien plus clair et pertinent que moi, mais en gros, quand on a affaire à des biens dématérialisés, on change de paradigme (on quitte la société de la rareté pour arriver à celle de l'abondance à savoir que reproduire un "bien" a un coût négligeable) : le point important est bien de voir qu'il est légitime pour un artiste de vouloir vivre de son travail, tout le monde a besoin d'un toit et de nourriture. Par contre, là où le pari était risqué (encore que j'aimerais avoir les sources de Sébum à ce sujet) dans l'édition papier, ce n'est pas très coûteux de copier un pdf sur un serveur. Donc, on peut se refuser à voir ce fait ou chercher à y apporter une réponse pertinente (donc différente de "télécharger = vol", manque à gagner et toutes les conneries du genre). La culture a un coût, pour lequel on doit trouver comment le financer, mais son coût n'est pas celui des dividendes des actionnaires des maisons d'édition. Eux peuvent aller se faire voir et justement laisser aux auteurs le fruit de leur travail. Mais là, je m'éloigne du sujet qui était la propriété contaminante des licences libres.

En fait, le soi-disant pari risqué des éditeurs n'est pas si risqué que ça et le fait d'avoir X projets qui échouent pour un qui réussit est la loi de ce marché. Essayer de nous faire croire l'inverse est une des plus belles escroqueries intellectuelles que nous aient servie les éditeurs de tout poil.




> Je parle plutôt de ce qui anime celui qui écrit -attention, ça va être  de la grosse louche, à la limite de la trahison- le désir de laisser un  truc, ce truc étant la preuve de son individualité éternelle et non  négociable.
> 
> De quel droit on peut oblitérer ça pour le distribuer sans péage à une masse informe et anonyme ?


Mais tout simplement du fait que le gars qui veut laisser un truc, ce qui l'intéresse, c'est de toucher les gens et pour ça, clairement la diffusion libre est très intéressante !




> C'est pour ça qu'on essaye de retarder aussi longtemps que possible le  passage dans le domaine publique d'un livre... Parce que l'écriture,  même quand elle est outrageusement exhibitionniste, c'est plus que tout  autre chose du domaine privé.


Et là, je suis totalement en désaccord avec toi : l'écriture, la musique, l'art en général, c'est bien plus que ça : c'est personnel (je pense que tu confonds personnel et privé ici) mais c'est aussi universel. Et à ce que tu dis, je réponds : de quel droit peut-on priver l'humanité de la culture au prétexte que ça vient de la personne ? Allonger tant que possible la durée du droit d'auteur, c'est une aubaine pour les éditeurs, pas pour l'art. L'auteur qui écrit pour se faire une rente sur des dizaines d'années, ce n'est pas un artiste, c'est un opportuniste et si la situation changeait et qu'il se mettait à ne plus écrire, nous ne perdrions pas grand chose.




> -1- Gaffe aux putains de glissements, tas de cons.
> Être partisan du libre, ce n'est pas être ennemi de la propriété.


Les partisans du libre ne s'opposent pas à la propriété, seulement au fait de considérer le savoir comme une propriété alors qu'il s'agit du patrimoine de l'humanité.




> -2- La gratuité n'est pas la garantie d'une Justice. On n'a pas le droit  d'écraser l'individu (l'auteur) pour l'hypothétique intérêt de la  masse.


Le libre ne vise pas à écraser l'individu pour l'intérêt de la masse. Juste à assurer que la masse accède à la culture sans contraintes indues liées généralement non aux auteurs, mais à ceux qui en ont fait un business.

Pour répondre d'ailleurs à une question précédente qui concernait la possible non-existence de je-ne-sais-plus-quel-artiste si tout avait été en licence libre en 1900, je ne peux que vous renvoyer au fait qu'Internet n'existerait pas si tous ses protocoles étaient verrouillés par des brevets.

Désolé si mon discours n'est pas clair. Ce domaine est vaste et complexe. En bref :
- les artistes doivent pouvoir vivre de leur travail;
- tirer une rente à vie d'une oeuvre, ce n'est, ni du travail, ni la possession de l'oeuvre;
- permettre à une société de diffuser l'art à un coût minimal tout en permettant à ses auteurs de vivre décemment de leur art est un objectif vers lequel une société qui se dit éclairée devrait tendre;
- la révolution numérique permet le point précédent, à condition de ne pas y arriver avec les attitudes et concepts du monde physique;
- se laisser enfermer dans l'aspect business de l'art ne sert que les gros éditeurs qui nous font payer, non pas l'art, mais les salaires délirants de leurs dirigeants et les dividendes de leurs actionnaires.

Dernier ajout concernant la news elle-même : par contre, réagir de cette façon n'est pas légitime, la licence libre vise à protéger son travail/oeuvre. Comme toute licence, si on estime qu'elle est violée : tribunal, et ensuite on applique le résultat du jugement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sauf que ni sebum ni moi ne parlons de droit... Nous parlons de morale.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

C'est pas "vaste et complexe". C'est même plutôt simple.

D'un coté on a un écrivain qui créé quelque chose, le procédé ou le contenu importe peu. En tout les cas, ce n'est pas lui qui va entraver la liberté d'expression, prendre des parts de marché a wikipédia, ou flinguer n'importe laquelle des valeurs qu'il est supposé fouler du pied. 
Ca fait d'ailleurs de la pub a wikipedia. Et ses représentants n'ont certainement pas pris position contre Houellebecq.

De l'autre on a une ribambelle de wannabe jusiticiers avec des postures bien pensantes et totalitaire, dont le caractère oscille entre la psycho-rigidité et le narcissisme le plus complet ( étonnant pour quelqu'un qui est censé défendre wikipedia ). 

Au mieux c'est une simple opération du pub. Au pire on est vraiment dans un monde de merde a trouver des excuses a des connards dénué de sens et d'intérêt qui vivent en plein dans la buzzitude et se complaisent a promouvoir l'hyperréalité.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h34 ----------




> Ce livre est le premier de l'auteur que je lis,


Tu l'as acheté j'espère ? 
 :;):

----------


## Karhmit

Toute cette histoire m'apparait comme une démonstration des limites du Creative Commons. Ou du moins des limites que dressent certaines personnes (dont Gallaire).

Le Creative Commons, si j'ai bien suivi et si j'ai bien compris ma leçon, sert à deux choses :

- D'une part, libérer des ouvrages scientifiques (principalement) de droit à la propriété intellectuelle abusif (je vous invite à voir notamment à ce sujet le documentaire RIP : a remix manifesto et la situation de la recherche aux Etats Unis) qui amène à une stagnation de la recherche.

- D'organiser la diffusion et la création sur Internet. Internet est un lieu avec un statut juridique assez flou et ou l'appropriation, la copie et le plagiat peuvent aller très vite. Creative Commons intervient alors comme une licence gratuite et facilement " utilisable ", qui permet de sécuriser un minimum ce que l'on diffuse sur un blog ou un site.

Pour revenir à Houellebecq, s'il avait diffusé un ouvrage technique ou scientifique en utilisant Wikipedia sans citer sa source, je comprendrais la réaction de mr Gallaire. Il aurait d'ailleurs, d'un point de vue de la recherche, commis plusieurs erreurs (déjà, utiliser Wikipedia dans une recherche scientifique).

Mais dans le cadre d'un roman, d'une oeuvre artistique, cela ne me parait pas du tout pertinent et même plutôt dangereux. N'importe quelle oeuvre artistique est une oeuvre d'appropriation, d'interprétation et de représentation. Aujourd'hui, certains auteurs ont de plus en plus de problèmes juridiques à cause de cette notion. Fabrice Neaud, l'auteur de _Journal_, bande dessinée autobiographique, s'intéresse de près à cette notion. Je vous conseille cette conférence pour voir de quoi je parle.

Aujourd'hui, la liberté de création artistique est limité par l'usage abusif de certains droits, comme le respect de la vie privée (certains auteurs, utilisant une anecdote relatée par un de leurs proches, se sont pris un retour de baton pour non respect de la vie privée. C'est arrivé à des photographes, mais aussi à des dessinateurs) ou la notion d'interprétation (si je dessine un paysage à partir de la photographie de quelqu'un d'autre, cette personne peut-elle m'attaquer ? Alors qu'il s'agit d'une interprétation de sa photo et non pas un plagiat ?).

En utilisant un texte dans son roman, Houellebecq le sort de son contexte. De ce point de vue, il se l'approprie effectivement en la réinterprétant. Cependant, il ne " l'utilise ", dans le sens où il ne s'en sert pas pour appuyer une thèse ou une opinion, ou même émettre un point de vue scientifique. Il s'agit pour moi d'une figure de style, certes malheureuse (Wikipedia n'est pas la source la plus prestigieuse au monde, elle dénote une flemme de la part de l'auteur), mais qui n'est pas dommageable pour l'auteur du texte d'origine.

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair. Je vais donc essayer de résumer :

- Il s'agit d'un texte scientifique, quelqu'un l'utilise pour appuyer sa propre théorie scientifique, l'effet est effectivement dommageable.

- Il s'agit d'un texte scientifique, quelqu'un l'utilise comme une description dans son roman : il s'agit d'une interprétation, l'effet n'est pas dommageable.

Edit bonus :

sur Slate.fr, la présidente de Wikimedia France présente la façon dont Houellebecq aurait du utiliser les articles Wikipedia :

«Pour reprendre un passage de Wikipédia dans un livre, il faudrait que, dans le texte, la partie reprise soit identifiée comme une citation (par des guillemets par exemple) et que la source soit indiquée, par une note de bas de page ou en fin de volume, avec comme mention Wikipédia, article X, version consultée le XX/XX/XXXX et l'URL de l'historique de la page»

Cette méthode est clairement scientifique. Si elle est naturelle dans n'importe quel ouvrage théorique ou essai, je ne l'ai encore jamais vu dans un roman.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Sauf que ni sebum ni moi ne parlons de droit... Nous parlons de morale.


C'était mon cas aussi, sur ça, on est d'accord. Mais malheureusement, la morale n'est pas un standard fixe (sinon, faire des lois justes seraient facile) mais plus ou moins une vue de l'esprit liée à la culture et à l'histoire de la personne qui en parle, pas une valeur universelle. Donc, brandir la morale comme argument n'est pas intéressant en ce sens que, de toute façon, ça va signifier que l'on refuse le débat et que l'on va camper sur ses positions au nom de sa morale.




> En utilisant un texte dans son roman, Houellebecq le sort de son  contexte. De ce point de vue, il se l'approprie effectivement en la  réinterprétant. Cependant, il ne " l'utilise ", dans le sens où il ne  s'en sert pas pour appuyer une thèse ou une opinion, ou même émettre un  point de vue scientifique. Il s'agit pour moi d'une figure de style,  certes malheureuse (Wikipedia n'est pas la source la plus prestigieuse  au monde, elle dénote une flemme de la part de l'auteur), mais qui n'est  pas dommageable pour l'auteur du texte d'origine.


Justement et c'est là que tu ne comprends pas et que la plupart de ceux qui défendent le même point de vue dans ce topic ne comprennent pas : d'un point de vue juridique, peut être que la CC est violée; d'un point de vue morale, peu importe la façon de réutiliser ce texte, ce qui est dommageable pour les auteurs des articles, c'est de n'avoir tout simplement pas été cités (ça peut être fait en fin de volume aussi, pas besoin de faire ressembler ça à une publi scientifique.)




> D'un coté on a un écrivain qui créé quelque chose, le procédé ou le  contenu importe peu. En tout les cas, ce n'est pas lui qui va entraver  la liberté d'expression, prendre des parts de marché a wikipédia, ou  flinguer n'importe laquelle des valeurs qu'il est supposé fouler du  pied.


Il n'a jamais été question de liberté d'expression ni de part de marché (mais comme quoi, tout en revient au point de vue thune). D'autre part, j'adore (ironie) le "d'un côté le gentil artiste, de l'autre les méchant libertaires communistes". Insulter la partie adverse n'a jamais été un argument. Crois-tu que les auteurs des divers articles Wikipedia ne créent que du vent ? Faut-il se parer d'un label (artiste, expert, n'importe quoi d'autre) pour avoir voie au chapitre ?

Je le redis, décider unilatéralement de publier gratuitement le livre est une erreur. Cependant, l'objet du débat est lui, légitime : il ne s'agit que d'une chose : rendre à César ce qui appartient à César. Donc citer les emprunts à Wikipedia.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> ; d'un point de vue morale, peu importe la façon de réutiliser ce texte, ce qui est dommageable pour les auteurs des articles, c'est de n'avoir tout simplement pas été cités (ça peut être fait en fin de volume aussi, pas besoin de faire ressembler ça à une publi scientifique.)
> 
> Je le redis, décider unilatéralement de publier gratuitement le livre est une erreur. Cependant, l'objet du débat est lui, légitime : il ne s'agit que d'une chose : rendre à César ce qui appartient à César. Donc citer les emprunts à Wikipedia.


Ouais et aussi à tous les écrivains à qui l'auteur a emprunté des mots, en commençant par Homère.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Ouais et aussi à tous les écrivains à qui l'auteur à emprunté des mots, en commençant par Homère.


Tu as d'autres blagues du genre ? Les noms communs ne sont pas protégés puisqu'ils sont les éléments atomiques de notre langage, c'est leur assemblage qui en fait un oeuvre. D'ailleurs, Homère n'utilisait pas les mêmes mots, n'est-ce pas.

Edit : à croire que personne ne souhaite faire l'effort de comprendre et reste campé sur ses positions en se contentant d'ironiser sur l'exagération des propos tenus par les autres.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Tu as d'autres blagues du genre ? Les noms communs ne sont pas protégés puisqu'ils sont les éléments atomiques de notre langage, c'est leur assemblage qui en fait un oeuvre. D'ailleurs, Homère n'utilisait pas les mêmes mots, n'est-ce pas.


Montaigne alors. :Gros lourd: Non mais c'est bon c'est de la déconne quoi relax.
Je trouve tes arguments tout à fait recevable, on tourne autour du pot, là question étant toujours et encore celle de la propriété intellectuelle.

----------


## Lt Anderson

A force de trop légiférer sur la notion et la place de l'oeuvre dans la société, c'est la notion même de culture qui peut être remise en cause.
La culture, c'est une transmission, un fil qui nous relie aux autres ainsi qu'à notre passé et notre futur.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> - se laisser enfermer dans l'aspect business de l'art ne sert que les gros éditeurs qui nous font payer, non pas l'art, mais les salaires délirants de leurs dirigeants et les dividendes de leurs actionnaires.




---------- Post ajouté à 13h51 ----------




> CD'autre part, j'adore (ironie) le "d'un côté le gentil artiste, de l'autre les méchant libertaires communistes". Insulter la partie adverse n'a jamais été un argument


T'es gentil toi sinon, t'utilises les mêmes procédés que tes détracteurs.

----------


## Karhmit

> Justement et c'est là que tu ne comprends pas et que la plupart de ceux qui défendent le même point de vue dans ce topic ne comprennent pas : d'un point de vue juridique, peut être que la CC est violée; d'un point de vue morale, peu importe la façon de réutiliser ce texte, ce qui est dommageable pour les auteurs des articles, c'est de n'avoir tout simplement pas été cités (ça peut être fait en fin de volume aussi, pas besoin de faire ressembler ça à une publi scientifique.)


La réutilisation du texte est justement importante. Elle est même pour moi la caractéristique principale de cette histoire. Houellebecq ne fait pas un ouvrage scientifique, mais un roman, une fiction. Dans ce cadre, il n'est pas obligé de citer ses sources, ni même leur " devoir " quelque chose.

S'il s'appuyait dessus pour développer une pensée ou une théorie, effectivement, ce serait dommageable pour l'auteur initial.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> A force de trop légiférer sur la notion et la place de l'oeuvre dans la société, c'est la notion même de culture qui peut être remise en cause.
> La culture, c'est une transmission, un fil qui nous relie aux autres ainsi qu'à notre passé et notre futur.


Ça me surprend ce que tu dis, alors je pense que j'avais mal compris tes propos plus haut. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce que tu dis ici, d'où le fait de diffuser le plus largement possible les œuvres.

En fait, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est prétendre que donner à l'humanité la culture que des individus ont créée en prive les créateurs. Je pense au contraire que le vrai artiste vit au travers de la transmission de sa création, quel qu'en soit le moyen, du moment qu'elle lui est attribuée. Le fait d'en vivre n'est pas un automatisme (même si de mon point de vue, ce serait un juste retour des choses) : il existe des artistes qui bossent comme tout le monde et créent à côté.

Je pense qu'une idée faussée s'est imposée qui confond création artistique et activité professionnelle, deux notions qui me paraissent assez opposées bien que les plus chanceux puissent être amenés à pouvoir vivre de leur art.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ça me surprend ce que tu dis, alors je pense que j'avais mal compris tes propos plus haut. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce que tu dis ici, d'où le fait de diffuser le plus largement possible les œuvres.
> 
> En fait, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est prétendre que donner à l'humanité la culture que des individus ont créée en prive les créateurs. *Je pense au contraire que le vrai artiste vit au travers de la transmission de sa création, quel qu'en soit le moyen, du moment qu'elle lui est attribuée*. Le fait d'en vivre n'est pas un automatisme (même si de mon point de vue, ce serait un juste retour des choses) : il existe des artistes qui bossent comme tout le monde et créent à côté.
> 
> Je pense qu'une idée faussée s'est imposée qui confond création artistique et activité professionnelle, deux notions qui me paraissent assez opposées bien que les plus chanceux puissent être amenés à pouvoir vivre de leur art.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai vainement essayer de dire.




> Je pense qu'une idée faussée s'est imposée qui confond création artistique et activité professionnelle, deux notions qui me paraissent assez opposées bien que les plus chanceux puissent être amenés à pouvoir vivre de leur art.


On est d'accord.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> ---------- Post ajouté à 13h51 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> T'es gentil toi sinon, t'utilises les mêmes procédés que tes détracteurs.


Heu, permet moi d'en douter : je te fais un reproche effectivement, mais je peux difficilement te le faire sans le faire non ?  :;): 

L'autre citation que tu fais (la première) n'est pas là pour rabaisser mes "opposants", c'est juste que je pense véritablement que placer le débat sur le point de vue du business nous est totalement "pénalisant", quelque soit la thèse que l'on défend et ne fait que le jeu des entités qui tirent un profit de la confusion entre l'art et le business (effectivement, ça passe peut être mieux dit comme ça).

----------


## Jerom

Mise à jour sur le blog de Florent G. aujourd'hui :



> *Mise à jour du 1er décembre 2010* : Sans reconnaître aucun délit et en maintenant totalement la pertinence de mon analyse juridique, j’ai cependant accédé à la demande de Flammarion de retirer du site les liens permettant de télécharger l’œuvre. De plus j’ai fermé les commentaires, le débat publiquement lancé ici pouvant maintenant continuer ailleurs, où cela me demandera moins de travail de modération.


Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que Flammarion va laisser couler et que cet arrangement à l'amiable suffira à calmer les esprits. Gros coup de pub, tout le monde y gagne, circulez y'a plus rien à voir(?!)...
(Et Mister G. ne veut même plus modérer les commentaires, comme quoi il voulait juste son moment de gloire sans trop se fouler et passer à autre chose.)

----------


## Karhmit

> En fait, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est prétendre que donner à l'humanité la culture que des individus ont créée en prive les créateurs. Je pense au contraire que le vrai artiste vit au travers de la transmission de sa création, quel qu'en soit le moyen, du moment qu'elle lui est attribuée.


Un petit exemple :

Je souhaites dessiner un paysage. Pour le faire, je décide d'utiliser une de tes photographies, plutôt que de dessiner d'après mémoire ou d'après une de mes propres photographies. Suis-je obligé de te citer ?

Ce n'est pas forcément une pratique très glorieuse. Cependant, en dessinant, j'interprète forcément ta photographie, je la transforme en l'interprétant. Je transforme complètement ton image et en fait mienne (tout simplement parce que même si je m'applique à recopier parfaitement ta photographie, mon dessin sera au final complètement différent de ta photo). Tu n'es pas le propriétaire de l'image que je fais.

Au contraire, je souhaite illustrer un texte avec ta photographie. Dans ce cas là, même si je la modifie un peu (je la passe en noir et blanc, je la centre différemment), elle reste ta propriété. Dans ce cas là, tu dois effectivement être cité comme le propriétaire de l'image.

Pour moi, le problème tourne autour de ces notions.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Un petit exemple :
> 
> Je souhaites dessiner un paysage. Pour le faire, je décide d'utiliser une de tes photographies, plutôt que de dessiner d'après mémoire ou d'après une de mes propres photographies. Suis-je obligé de te citer ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcément une pratique très glorieuse. Cependant, en dessinant, j'interprète forcément ta photographie, je la transforme en l'interprétant. Je transforme complètement ton image et en fait mienne (tout simplement parce que même si je m'applique à recopier parfaitement ta photographie, mon dessin sera au final complètement différent de ta photo). Tu n'es pas le propriétaire de l'image que je fais.
> 
> Au contraire, je souhaite illustrer un texte avec ta photographie. Dans ce cas là, même si je la modifie un peu (je la passe en noir et blanc, je la centre différemment), elle reste ta propriété. Dans ce cas là, tu dois effectivement être cité comme le propriétaire de l'image.
> 
> Pour moi, le problème tourne autour de ces notions.


Exemple intéressant, le problème étant que trouver une liste exhaustive d'exemples n'est pas évident (d'où le droit quelque part).

Par contre, je vais essayer de répondre à ta question : si tu reprends mon oeuvre pour la modifier (et t'attribuer l'oeuvre qui en résulte) alors tu dois me citer. D'ailleurs, pour replacer les choses dans leur contexte, le droit d'auteur a été créé spécifiquement pour ce genre de cas. Mais ce faisant, je crois juste que tu te trompes concernant la propriété : le document résultant t'appartiendra, à toi.

Le premier cas, je pense qu'il est plus complexe et je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de réponse aussi tranchée, l'idéal étant de poser la question à l'auteur pour connaître son sentiment à ce sujet. Mais tu as pris un des exemples les plus ambigus avec la photo.

Ceci dit, pour rester dans le contexte du débat : si je considère ma photo comme une œuvre dans laquelle j'ai mis de moi-même, je préfèrerai que tu l'utilises gratuitement en me citant plutôt que de te voir me payer pour l'utiliser anonymement et que je doive me taire.

Par contre, dans la vraie vie, je suis une brêle en photo, donc si tu cherches la célébrité en peignant des photos, trouve une meilleure source  ::):

----------


## vectra

> Sauf que ni sebum ni moi ne parlons de droit... Nous parlons de morale.


Oui, mais vous déconnez large, je trouve  ::): 

Houellebecq a été indélicat, le blogueur a certainement commis un acte illégal. Ce n'est pas à moi de juger de l'issue d'actions en justice que les parties n'ont même pas pris la peine de mener, mais je ne cautionne aucune des deux attitudes, surtout pas la seconde.

Ce que je vous reproche, c'est de prendre pour base ce mauvais exemple de la diffusion d'un pdf pirate pour partir en vrille sur le crypto-fascisme des partisans du libre quel qu'ils soient, avec jugement moral en prime. On ne mène pas une réflexion sur la seule base d'un exemple pourri. Comme déjà dit, le blogueur a agi en son nom et est largement désavoué par les "barbus du libre", gratuitement qualifiés d'intégristes dans ces colonnes parce que ca serait dommage de ne pas perpétuer les poncifs.

Je pense que le post initial constitue un troll visiblement involontaire, faut pas s'étonner de ce qui suit. Pendant que les ayants-droit musicaux envoient des gens en taule et mettent en place des dispositifs ridicules et liberticides, les "partisans du libre" arrivent plutôt bien à developper leurs divers projets et, notamment, à permettre à des gens d'en vivre et de faire des bénefs sans pour autant oublier le principe de libre accès. Qui est obtus, qui est ouvert, il serait présomptueux de ma part d'en juger, alors SVP faites preuve de la même réserve  ::P:

----------


## GrandFather

> Cette méthode est clairement scientifique. Si elle est naturelle dans n'importe quel ouvrage théorique ou essai, je ne l'ai encore jamais vu dans un roman.


La mention des auteurs et de la source originale, effectivement pas en littérature générale, mais l'auteur se débrouille alors généralement pour indiquer clairement au lecteur que le passage n'est pas de lui, et n'est qu'une citation. Ca passe par une mise en exergue, une fonte différente, des guillemets... Ce ne sont pas les moyens typographiques qui manquent. Là, c'est sournoisement noyé au milieu du texte, si j'ai bien compris.

Dans ce cas, plus que Wikipedia, ce devrait être le lecteur qui devrait se sentir floué. Je pense que ce genre de facilité (je ne crois pas à l'alibi artistique en ce cas précis) est monnaie courante, par contre ça fait un peu désordre quand c'est un Goncourt qui se fait prendre la main dans le sac...  :^_^:

----------


## olih

> Un petit exemple :
> 
> Je souhaites dessiner un paysage. Pour le faire, je décide d'utiliser une de tes photographies, plutôt que de dessiner d'après mémoire ou d'après une de mes propres photographies. Suis-je obligé de te citer ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcément une pratique très glorieuse. Cependant, en dessinant, j'interprète forcément ta photographie, je la transforme en l'interprétant. Je transforme complètement ton image et en fait mienne (tout simplement parce que même si je m'applique à recopier parfaitement ta photographie, mon dessin sera au final complètement différent de ta photo). Tu n'es pas le propriétaire de l'image que je fais.
> 
> Au contraire, je souhaite illustrer un texte avec ta photographie. Dans ce cas là, même si je la modifie un peu (je la passe en noir et blanc, je la centre différemment), elle reste ta propriété. Dans ce cas là, tu dois effectivement être cité comme le propriétaire de l'image.
> 
> Pour moi, le problème tourne autour de ces notions.


Que je sache, il y a des licences d'utilisation pour les images, qui indiquent ce que tu as le droit de faire ou de ne pas faire avec.
Ce que tu proposes ressemble à une œuvre dérivée, donc l'œuvre obtenue t'appartient mais tu dois obtenir d'abord l'accord de l'auteur de la photo.
(Tous ce que je dis est à prendre avec des pincettes).

Edit: J'ai l'impression d'avoir été grillé  :tired: .

----------


## Karhmit

> Dans ce cas, plus que Wikipedia, ce devrait être le lecteur qui devrait se sentir floué. Je pense que ce genre de facilité (je ne crois pas à l'alibi artistique en ce cas précis) est monnaie courante, c'est juste que ça fait un peu désordre quand c'est un Goncourt qui se fait prendre la main dans le sac...


Là je suis d'accord. C'est pas super sérieux ou glorieux.




> Que je sache, il y a des licences d'utilisation pour les images, qui indiquent ce que tu as le droit de faire ou de ne pas faire avec.
> Ce que tu proposes ressemble à une œuvre dérivée, donc l'œuvre obtenue t'appartient mais tu dois obtenir d'abord l'accord de l'auteur de la photo.
> (Tous ce que je dis est à prendre avec des pincettes).


En allant directement sur l'article correspondant à la convention de Berne, mon cas de figure ne rentre pas dans l'oeuvre dérivée.

On touche en fait à ce qui fait une oeuvre d'art. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris l'exemple d'une photographie, qui a un statut ambigu. Pour moi, il s'agit avant tout d'un regard. Dessiner d'après photographie n'est pas une reproduction mais une interprétation. Le regard change de propriétaire et de créateur. Tout simplement parce qu'en dessinant, j'apporte ma sensibilité en effaçant celle du photographe. C'est donc ma création, je n'ai pas à citer le photographe, comme je n'ai pas à citer le bâtiment que je représente ni son architecte.

Faire des transformations sur une photographie est une reproduction, pas une interprétation. Même si on tronque une grosse partie de l'image, il s'agit toujours de la sensibilité du photographe.

Dans le cas de Houellebecq, il a apporté sa propre vision d'écrivain à partir d'un texte préexistant. Il fait d'une présentation encyclopédique une description littéraire. Pour moi, il le transforme, il ne s'agit pas simplement d'une citation.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous voyez le libre comme un totalitarisme





> Ce que je vous reproche, c'est de prendre pour base ce mauvais exemple de la diffusion d'un pdf pirate pour partir en vrille sur le crypto-fascisme des partisans du libre quel qu'ils soient, avec jugement moral en prime.


Ah ?
C'est comme la webcam, y'a un lien caché pour avoir le "vrai" texte qui est discuté ici ? 

Vous êtes pas sympas, Sebum et Boulon, on s'embrouille parce que vous écrivez des trucs différents aux différents intervenants du topic...
A moins que.... nonnnn ??  ::o: 



J'ai un peu fait du colvert là-dessus,  :tired:  j'espère que ton style est libre de droit ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Dans le cas de Houellebecq, il a apporté sa propre vision d'écrivain à partir d'un texte préexistant. Il fait d'une présentation encyclopédique une description littéraire. Pour moi, il le transforme, il ne s'agit pas simplement d'une citation.


Ca se défend, mais dans ce cas la frontière est extrêmement ténue entre l'avant-gardisme et l'imposture... Finalement, ça résume assez bien Houellebecq lui-même.  :^_^:

----------


## deathscythe0666

> On touche en fait à ce qui fait une oeuvre d'art. C'est la raison pour  laquelle j'ai pris l'exemple d'une photographie, qui a un statut ambigu.  Pour moi, il s'agit avant tout d'un regard. Dessiner d'après  photographie n'est pas une reproduction mais une interprétation.


C'est pour ça que je trouve ton exemple très difficile. Après, il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser du côté du type d'œuvre, du style pomper de l'écrit avec de l'écrit, c'est du plagiat, alors que dessiner une photo permet de produire une œuvre différente.

En fait, on retombe un peu dans le flou des médias multiples qui produisent des œuvres composites.

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est pour ça que je trouve ton exemple très difficile. Après, il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser du côté du type d'œuvre, du style pomper de l'écrit avec de l'écrit, c'est du plagiat, alors que dessiner une photo permet de produire une œuvre différente.
> 
> En fait, on retombe un peu dans le flou des médias multiples qui produisent des œuvres composites.


C'est ce que je pense. Dans ce cas précis, le fait même d'avoir transposé un texte scientifique (en le modifiant pour l'adapter à sa prose, même si certaines phrases sont identiques) dans un texte de fiction rend caduque le besoin de citation. Si on parlait d'un texte scientifique, ce serait autre chose, carrément de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.




> Ca se défend, mais dans ce cas la frontière est extrêmement ténue entre l'avant-gardisme et l'imposture... Finalement, ça résume assez bien Houellebecq lui-même.


J'essaye pas de faire passer Houellebecq pour un génie ou quoique ce soit, hein. Il s'est fait prendre la main dans le sac, mais des auteurs utilisant des textes sans en citer la source, il y en a déjà pas mal. Lorsque Zola décrit une humeur dans un de ses livres, il ne cite pas l'auteur de la thèse scientifique.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Dans ce cas précis, le fait même d'avoir transposé un texte scientifique


C'est là que ça coince à mon avis : on reste dans des contenus écrits et Wikipedia se veut une encyclopédie. D'où la question qu'il serait intéressant de se poser : quelle serait la réaction si, au lieu de Wikipedia, Houellebecq avait pompé l'encyclopédie Universalis par exemple ?

C'est déjà un sujet difficile de cerner les limites d'une oeuvre d'art et ce qu'on peut raisonnablement circonscrire comme étant sa propre oeuvre, mais c'est peut être encore plus flou de faire la distinction entre différents types de littératures. Ce qu'on reproche à Houellebecq, ce n'est pas la reprise de termes (quelqu'un qui définit un terme ne le fait pas pour le verrouiller mais au contraire pour qu'il soit utilisé et facilite la communication) mais la reprise de parties de texte complètes.

----------


## vectra

> Ah ?
> C'est comme la webcam, y'a un lien caché pour avoir le "vrai" texte qui est discuté ici ? 
> [...]
> J'ai un peu fait du colvert là-dessus,  j'espère que ton style est libre de droit ?


C'est probablement pas important, mais je ne comprends rien à ton post.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est probablement pas important, mais je ne comprends rien à ton post.


Les propos que vous attribuez tous les deux à Sebum et Boulon dans les deux quotes n'ont pas été formulés par Sebum ni Boulon
+ Enrobage chocolat/conneries.

----------


## deathdigger

> J'ai pris la peine de citer le texte de la loi française qui autorise l'étude d'un logiciel, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus.
> Ah si, peut être préciser que la version européenne autorise aussi cette pratique mais de façon un peu plus restrictive.
> 
> Et je serais assez curieux de savoir ce qui te permet d'affirmer que cette pratique est légale dans le premier pays producteur de maïs.


Ouais enfin en France c'est super limité (et encore c'est récent, avant c'était purement interdit) :



> *Art.              L. 122-6-1.* I. Les actes prévus aux 1° et 2° de l'article              L. 122-6 ne sont pas soumis à l'autorisation de l'auteur lorsqu'ils              sont nécessaires pour permettre l'utilisation du logiciel,              conformément à sa destination, par la personne ayant le droit de l'utiliser,              y compris pour corriger des erreurs 
>                Toutefois, l'auteur est habilité à se réserver par contrat              le droit de corriger les erreurs et de déterminer les modalités particulières              auxquelles seront soumis les actes prévus aux 1°. et 2°. de l'article              L. 122-6, nécessaires pour permettre l'utilisation du logiciel, conformément              à sa destination, par la personne ayant le droit de l'utiliser.
>                II. La personne ayant le droit d'utiliser le logiciel              peut faire une copie de sauvegarde lorsque celle-ci est nécessaire              pour préserver l'utilisation du logiciel.
>                III. La personne ayant le droit d'utiliser le logiciel              peut sans l'autorisation de l'auteur observer, étudier ou tester le              fonctionnement de ce logiciel afin de déterminer les idées et principes              qui sont à la base de n'importe quel élément du logiciel lorsqu'elle              effectue toute opération de chargement, d'affichage, d'exécution,              de transmission ou de stockage du logiciel qu'elle est en droit d'effectuer.
>                IV. La reproduction du code du logiciel ou la traduction              de la forme de ce code n'est pas soumise à l'autorisation de l'auteur              lorsque la reproduction ou la traduction au sens du 1°. ou du 2°.              de l'article L.122-6 est indispensable pour obtenir les informations              nécessaires à l'interopérabilité d'un logiciel créé de façon indépendante              avec d'autres logiciels, sous réserve que soient réunies les conditions              suivantes : 
>                1° Ces actes sont accomplis par la personne ayant le droit              d'utiliser un exemplaire du logiciel ou pour son compte par une personne              habilitée à cette fin ;
>                2° Les informations nécessaires à l'interopérabilité n'ont              pas déjà été rendues facilement et rapidement accessibles aux personnes              mentionnées au 1° ci-dessus ;
>                3° Et ces actes sont limités aux parties du logiciel d'origine              nécessaires à cette interopérabilité.
>                Les informations ainsi obtenues ne peuvent être :
> ...




 En gros tu peux faire du reverse engineering uniquement à des fins de compatibilité et si l'auteur n'a rien fait pour t'aider à le rendre compatible.

----------


## vectra

> Les propos que vous attribuez tous les deux à Sebum et Boulon dans les deux quotes n'ont pas été formulés par Sebum ni Boulon
> + Enrobage chocolat/conneries.


Je ne parle que pour moi, et je confirme que je réagis aux propos de Boulon et Sébum, même si pas seulement. Relis mes posts et on en reparle. Je reconnais que les propos les plus déplacés ne viennent pas d'eux, mais n'empêche.

Lave-toi les yeux, Lavabo? ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Lave-toi les yeux, Lavabo?


Plutôt mourir que suivre les conseils d'un crypto-fasciste.

Bisous.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Après, il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser du côté du type d'œuvre, du style pomper de l'écrit avec de l'écrit, c'est du plagiat, alors que dessiner une photo permet de produire une œuvre différente.


Mais pourquoi faudrait-il légiférer là dessus ?
Sinon très beau pseudo... 
Tu peux nous mettre le reste de ton numéro de portable en signature ?

----------


## Dark Fread

A noter qu'un souci du même genre avait ennuyé le boss de Wired.
Problème réglé par quelques excuses et une révision de l'ouvrage...

----------


## O.Boulon

> A noter qu'un souci du même genre avait ennuyé le boss de Wired.
> Problème réglé par quelques excuses et une révision de l'ouvrage...


Ouais, sauf que c'est pas dans le cadre de la littérature là.
Donc ça n'a strictement rien à voir.

----------


## GrandFather

Han, un essai c'est pas de la littérature...  ::o:  Tu voulais sans doute parler de fiction (ou d'art) ?  ::P:

----------


## vectra

> Plutôt mourir que suivre les conseils d'un crypto-fasciste.


enjoy ma vengeance:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ouais, sauf que c'est pas dans le cadre de la littérature là.
> Donc ça n'a strictement rien à voir.





> Han, un essai c'est pas de la littérature...  Tu voulais sans doute parler de fiction (ou d'art) ?


Effectivement, je lis un peu en diagonal... Mais la licence sous laquelle est publiée le contenu de Wikipédia fait donc une différence, dans le cas où on pompe ses articles, entre une œuvre littéraire/artistique et "autre chose" ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais la licence sous laquelle est publiée le contenu de Wikipédia fait donc une différence, dans le cas où on pompe ses articles, entre une œuvre littéraire/artistique et "autre chose" ?


La licence ne parle que d'œuvre, au sens de création de l'esprit, sans considération artistique ou esthétique (forcément subjective) d'aucune sorte. Le bouquin de Houellebecq rentre certes dans cette catégorie, mais les emprunts à wikipedia ne constituent pas son « fond », que ce soit sur le plan qualitatif (ce n'est pas un texte didactique) ou quantitatif (ce ne sont que quelques passages). Enfin, ça, c'est aux juristes de l'établir.

Mais là, on est vraiment dans le mélange des genres. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la question, mais quand les concepteurs de la licence l'ont rédigée, je doute fortement qu'ils avaient ce genre de cas à l'esprit...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Après, il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser du côté du type d'œuvre, du style pomper de l'écrit avec de l'écrit, c'est du plagiat, alors que dessiner une photo permet de produire une œuvre différente.


Mais pourquoi faudrait-il légiférer là dessus ?

----------


## iridium

> Ouais enfin en France c'est super limité (et encore c'est récent, avant c'était purement interdit) :
> 
> 
> [/FONT] En gros tu peux faire du reverse engineering uniquement à des fins de compatibilité et si l'auteur n'a rien fait pour t'aider à le rendre compatible.


En gros, ça veux dire que tu peut étudier ton programme tant que tu veux sans demander l'avis de l'auteur, mais en plus tu peux le modifier alors qu'il s'y oppose que pour te permettre de l'utiliser sur un système non supporter à l'origine.

Le reverse engineering, c'est d'étudier le programme après qu'il ait été conçu, ça ne modifie rien.

L'interopérabilité, c'est que le programme soit utilisable avec tout système. Là il est souvent nécessaire de modifier le programme.

----------


## skyblazer

A défaut d'avoir un grand avis sur l'action de ce bloggeur ou de ce qu'à fait Houellebecq (bon, il s'est renseigné sur un point pour son roman et l'a un peu trop repris, personnellement je m'en balance pas mal, au contraire je trouverais même plutôt bien que l'auteur se soit un peu documenté), mais je peux dire que le libre, c'est un peu con de mettre ça à toute les sauces. J'ai commencé à lire ce livre (qui est sous licence GNU FDL) dont le nom, plutôt explicite, explique qu'il s'agit d'une biographie de Stallman (meneur du mouvement du logiciel libre). Je le recommande à la plupart, il est bien foutu et permet de comprendre le pourquoi du libre. Et je suis même tenté de dire qu'autant pour les programmes informatique ce serait génial pour l'avancée de la discipline, autant pour la culture ça ne rime à rien comme type de licence.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ca se défend, mais dans ce cas la frontière est extrêmement ténue entre l'avant-gardisme et l'imposture... Finalement, ça résume assez bien Houellebecq lui-même.


D'un autre côté, on parle de 15 lignes dans un livre en comptant des milliers, interprétées (et non reprises) sur une "encyclopédie" qui en compte des millions, et qui plus est n'étant pas représentatives du roman en soi.

Si le débat est riche d'enseignements, j'admire la qualité des interventions de certains, traiter Houellebecq d'imposteur sur ces faits me parait très largement exagéré.

----------


## Jerom

> D'un autre côté, on parle de 15 lignes dans un livre en comptant des milliers, interprétées (et non reprises) sur une "encyclopédie" qui en compte des millions, et qui plus est n'étant pas représentatives du roman en soi.


Tout à fait d'accord.
Il faudrait comparer à la jurisprudence en matière de contrefaçon de code logiciel et dans quelles conditions le code "repompé" a été jugé comme tel?
(A partir d'une centaine de lignes de code sur des dizaines de milliers, ou moins lorsqu'un algorithme *crucial* est repris à l'identique ? Au delà de quel pourcentage, 1% ?)

----------


## O.Boulon

> Après, il y a peut être quelque chose à creuser du côté du type d'œuvre, du style pomper de l'écrit avec de l'écrit, c'est du plagiat, alors que dessiner une photo permet de produire une œuvre différente.


Mais pourquoi faudrait-il légiférer là dessus ?

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Mais pourquoi faudrait-il légiférer là dessus ?


Mais pourquoi faut-il poster deux fois cette question ?  :;): 

Tout simplement parce qu'à un moment donné, quand on n'arrive pas à résoudre un litige entre deux personnes, il va bien falloir que ce soit à quelqu'un de trancher, en l'occurrence la justice et qu'il est du coup souhaitable de lui donner un certain nombre de règles comme guide.

Mais en fait, je ne parlais pas de légiférer, juste d'essayer de trouver des critères sur lesquels se baser pour, soi-même, agir avec bienséance vis-à-vis d'un auteur quand on souhaite le citer, s'en inspirer, etc.




> D'un autre côté, on parle de 15 lignes dans un livre en comptant des  milliers, interprétées (et non reprises) sur une "encyclopédie" qui en  compte des millions, et qui plus est n'étant pas représentatives du  roman en soi.


Sauf que le père Houellebecq perd un peu en crédibilité ici : comme il ne cite pas ses sources, on est également en droit de se demander quelle(s) partie(s) de son bouquin il a vraiment écrites et quelle(s) autre(s) il est allé pomper comme un malotru.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sébum, t' as le droit au blind tag. C'est toi qui entre sur le ring avec pseudo generique numero 667,1.
 MoiJe risque d'été disqualifié parce que trop stiff.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Insulter la partie adverse n'a jamais été un argument.




---------- Post ajouté à 22h01 ----------




> Sauf que le père Houellebecq perd un peu en crédibilité ici : comme il ne cite pas ses sources, on est également en droit de se demander quelle(s) partie(s) de son bouquin il a vraiment écrites et quelle(s) autre(s) il est allé pomper comme un malotru.


Bordel DarkNaruto666, mais si tu avais lu le bouquin encore...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tout simplement parce qu'à un moment donné, quand on n'arrive pas à résoudre un litige entre deux personnes, il va bien falloir que ce soit à quelqu'un de trancher, en l'occurrence la justice et qu'il est du coup souhaitable de lui donner un certain nombre de règles comme guide.


Mais y a pas de litige... Personne s'est plaint...
A part un "juriste"... un "plaideur".
Des fois, ça pourrait faire du bien de lire Aristophane ou Racine plutôt que Wikipedia.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mais y a pas de litige... Personne s'est plaint...
> A part un "juriste"... un "plaideur".
> Des fois, ça pourrait faire du bien de lire Aristophane ou Racine plutôt que Wikipedia.


Aristophane c'est surpuissant, d'ailleurs ta signature est clairement un extrait de "Les oiseaux".

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sauf que le père Houellebecq perd un peu en crédibilité ici : comme il ne cite pas ses sources, on est également en droit de se demander quelle(s) partie(s) de son bouquin il a vraiment écrites et quelle(s) autre(s) il est allé pomper comme un malotru.



Et voilà, on y est, au coeur du problème.
On va mettre de côté l'attaque ad hominem et la remise en cause de la crédibilité d'un auteur venant d'un gars se nommant "La Faux de la Mort 0666"... Mais, ne vous inquiétez pas, je le garde sous le coude.

Ce qui m'intéresse véritablement dans ce message - et ce qui est absolument dramatique- c'est qu'aujourd'hui un romancier soit mis en demeure de "citer ses sources" pour qu'on accepte de commencer à envisager un possible intérêt à son oeuvre.

Tout ça parce que certains ont vu leur perception de la culture et de l'intelligence complètement déformée par une encyclopédie participative - en partie parce que cette encyclopédie a été leur premier et unique conctact avec la culture. Une encyclopédie où le seul et unique moyen d'être sûr qu'un modérateur n'effacera pas votre participation est de "citer ses sources"... 

"Citer vos sources !", c'est beau comme un "vos papiers" ! 
Et je crois que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut pour ébarber l'intelligence. Parfait, ça ne fera de mal à personne.

D'ailleurs, Wikipedia prend facilement un tour ridicule, si ce n'est kafkaïen... Je vous incite à jeter un coup d'oeil aux "débats" concernant l'article "CanardPC" et plus particulièrement ceux s'intéressant à l'étymologie du titre du magazine. C'est affligeant de bétise mécanique.
La rigueur du scientifique, sans son intelligence.
C'est ça, trop souvent, Wikipedia.

Parce que écrire dans une encyclopédie participative, recopier ce qu'on a vu dans l'Universalis, lu dans un article de journal ou choper sur "supersavoir.com" n'a jamais fait de personne un Diderot ou un d'Alembert.

Finalement, la recherche, la réflexion a été remplacée par le copier coller.
Donner ses sources dans ta bouche, c'est juste un euphémisme, une injonction d'arrêter de penser et de se mettre immédiatement à colporter.

PS : Petite anecdote rigolote, un de mes partenaires d'entraînement, chercheur en biologie -oui c'est la honte- a été mis en demeure de donner ses sources après avoir nettoyer un article rempli de conneries sur un sujet au centre de son travail. On lui a demandé de sourcer. Et la réponse "j'ai prouvé que c'était faux lors de mes recherches" n'a pas suffit. Les conneries ont repli leur place dans cette belle université du savoir commun.

----------


## GrandFather

> Si le débat est riche d'enseignements, j'admire la qualité des interventions de certains, traiter Houellebecq d'imposteur sur ces faits me parait très largement exagéré.


Je ne l'ai pas traité d'imposteur, par contre je persiste à trouver la démarche douteuse, aussi bien moralement qu'artistiquement. Il aurait dû réécrire ces passages. Et mesurer le poids de ces lignes par rapport au reste vient à l'encontre de l'intégrité de l'œuvre.

Houellebecq n'est pas le premier auteur à utiliser l'intertextualité de manière originale, voire incongrue, en introduisant des passages didactiques au sein d'un récit mais il est à ma connaissance le premier avec quelque notoriété à le faire de manière aussi peu subtile et littérale. Un précédent célèbre (et magistral lui) est _Vie et opinions de Tristram Shandy_, de Laurence Sterne. Depuis 250 ans qu'il est lu et étudié, personne n'a encore jamais accusé Sterne de plagiat lorsqu'il expose - brillamment - les œuvres et les idées d'auteurs comme Locke ou Swift, ou encore lorsqu'il introduit une digression sous forme d'un mini-traité sur les fortifications. Et c'est autre chose qu'un article de wikipedia sur les mouches...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Et c'est autre chose qu'un article de wikipedia sur les mouches...


Putain c'est possible que quelqu'un se soit rendu compte que ce soit un exercice de style -certe raté- de la part de Houellebecq? Putain mais comment on peut lire ce bouquin et ne pas se rendre compte de ça? 
Sérieux c'est la dernière critique que j'ai retenu en le lisant, il y a plein d'autres choses que j'ai trouvés médiocres, mais ça non, ça m'a parut insignifiant, c'est vrai que dans la pensé de Houellebecq ça a un sens cette saturation d'informations superficielles, moi ça m'a laissé de marbre... Mais bon mon opinion on s'en fou, hein, au fond je crois qu'on sait même plus de quoi je parle.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Hé bien alors Mr Boulon, on manque d'arguments ?




> Finalement, la recherche, la réflexion a été remplacée par le copier coller.


Effectivement, ce qui a par ailleurs été reproché à Houellebecq (moi j'y vois surtout de la flemme).

Il me semble que tu m'as mal compris : ce qui peut faire perdre de la (crédibilité : mot mal choisi peut-être) confiance aux lecteurs, c'est de se demander jusqu'où va la flemme de l'auteur et exactement quelle part de ce qu'il publie est vraiment de lui. Après, c'est son problème et pas le mien. Et c'est aussi une remarque totalement hypothétique (surtout si on se réfère aux proportions données par Casque).




> PS : Petite anecdote rigolote, un de mes partenaires d'entraînement,  chercheur en biologie -oui c'est la honte- a été mis en demeure de  donner ses sources après avoir nettoyer un article rempli de conneries  sur un sujet au centre de son travail. On lui a demandé de sourcer. Et  la réponse "j'ai prouvé que c'était faux lors de mes recherches" n'a pas  suffit. Les conneries ont repli leur place dans cette belle université  du savoir commun.


Étant du milieu (pas bio, mais recherche), je t'explique rapidement : dire simplement "j'ai prouvé que c'est faux" n'est pas un argument. Quand on demande les sources, c'est : conditions de tests, résultats, comparaison avec d'autres. La recherche, c'est aussi le risque de se planter.




> Et c'est autre chose qu'un article de wikipedia sur les mouches...


Mais au moins, ça nous donne bonne conscience de les enc..., ces pauvres bêtes  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il me semble que tu m'as mal compris : ce qui peut faire perdre de la (crédibilité : mot mal choisi peut-être) confiance aux lecteurs, c'est de se demander jusqu'où va la flemme de l'auteur et exactement quelle part de ce qu'il publie est vraiment de lui. Après, c'est son problème et pas le mien.


Je me cite pas alors je suis le nain qui crie : "j'existe" entre des gens signifiants. A pardon j'avais pas vu que j'étais pas du "milieu". Je m'éclipse.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sauf que le père Houellebecq perd un peu en crédibilité ici : comme il ne cite pas ses sources, on est également en droit de se demander quelle(s) partie(s) de son bouquin il a vraiment écrites et quelle(s) autre(s) il est allé pomper comme un malotru.







> Ce qui m'intéresse véritablement dans ce message - et ce qui est absolument dramatique- c'est qu'aujourd'hui un romancier soit mis en demeure de "citer ses sources" pour qu'on accepte de commencer à envisager un possible intérêt à son oeuvre.
> 
> [...]
> 
> "Citer vos sources !", c'est beau comme un "vos papiers" ! 
> Et je crois que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut pour ébarber l'intelligence. Parfait, ça ne fera de mal à personne.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Pas mieux.

Sauf que ça ne se limite pas à Wikipédia. Aux US, un type a porté plaine contre un auteur après avoir découvert que son "autobiographie" comprenait des passages inventés. Il lui reprochait de lui avoir fait perdre son temps. C'est certes un cas extrême venu d'un pays hyper-procédurier, mais oh combien symptomatique.

De la même façon, le coup d'autopromo de Gallaire est anecdotique, mais révélateur de la doxa de l'époque. La nana de Wikimédia qui dit qu' _"à la limite, la seule chose qu'on peut reprocher à Houellebecq est de ne pas avoir cité correctement"_, c'est du délire. Depuis quand faut-il rédiger une notice bibliographique dans un collage ?

Ce qui est marrant (si on veut) dans toute cette histoire, c'est que l' "affaire" Houellebecq arrive en même temps que le grand déballage de WikiLeaks. Je pensais être le seul à avoir fait un rapprochement entre les deux et j'allais mettre ça sur ma tendance habituelle à la surinterprétation quand je suis tombé sur un post de David Abiker qui arrive aux mêmes conclusions. Sauf que lui semble s'en réjouir.

Même préjudice imaginaire, même volonté de transparence, même _"on nous cache tout on nous dit rien"_, mêmes amalgames relativistes.

_"Ecrivain, vos papiers !"_ d'un côté, _"Si des gens devaient être mis en danger par ces révélations, nous nous en excusons"_ de l'autre.

Noces de sang du processus démocratique et du ressentiment.

Putain, Tocqueville voyait loin.

----------


## GrandFather

> Putain c'est possible que quelqu'un se soit rendu compte que ce soit un exercice de style -certe raté- de la part de Houellebecq?


Ah mais je ne dis pas autre chose.  ::):  C'est même la loose complète, alors qu'en citant le nom de wikipedia, il aurait transformé cette manifestation de la crampe de l'écrivain qu'est le copier/coller de texte en manifeste de la contreculture, avec un soupçon d'ironie postmoderne...  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ah mais je ne dis pas autre chose.  C'est même la loose complète, alors qu'en citant le nom de wikipedia, il aurait transformé cette manifestation de la crampe de l'écrivain qu'est le copier/coller de texte en manifeste de la contreculture, avec un soupçon d'ironie postmoderne...


Oui, mais c'est mal connaitre le gars là, c'est bien volontairement qu'il a pas cité sa source.

Oh et puis merde, j'en ai assez de parler littérature pour ce soir.

----------


## Vico la déveine

J'ai fait une partie de mes études à l'étranger et y'avait un cours bien bidon appelé "intercultural communication" (déjà ça sent l'arnaque) dans le cadre duquel j'ai eu à rédiger quelques pauvres pages sur moi-même. (La consigne était "raconte ta vie quotidienne dans ton pays d'origine").

Je torche donc ça vite fait, je rends le papier et je me tape un zéro pour ne pas avoir cité mes sources. Les cons!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'ai fait une partie de mes études à l'étranger et y'avait un cours bien bidon appelé "intercultural communication" (déjà ça sent l'arnaque) dans le cadre duquel j'ai eu à rédiger quelques pauvres pages sur moi-même. (La consigne était "raconte ta vie quotidienne dans tonn pays d'origine".
> 
> Je torche donc ça vite fait, je rends le papier et je me tape un zéro pour ne pas avoir cité mes sources. Les cons!


Oh mais où au juste?

----------


## Vico la déveine

En Islande, à Reykjavik.

Complètements paranos sur les citations, sources, et tout le bordel. On se serait cru chez Wikipédia.

EDIT: Pour rester bien dans le cadre du sujet, je trouve que s'emballer pour trois pauvres lignes extraites de Wikipédia et exhorter ce pauvre écrivaillon de Houellbecq de citer ses sources c'est faire preuve d'une capacité extraordinaire à être teubé. Allah et le type qui a écrit la Bible vont ils se manger un procès faute de sources?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai fait une partie de mes études à l'étranger et y'avait un cours bien bidon appelé "intercultural communication" (déjà ça sent l'arnaque) dans le cadre duquel j'ai eu à rédiger quelques pauvres pages sur moi-même. (La consigne était "raconte ta vie quotidienne dans ton pays d'origine").
> 
> Je torche donc ça vite fait, je rends le papier et je me tape un zéro pour ne pas avoir cité mes sources. Les cons!


Magnifique.

----------


## Toxic

> Allah et le type qui a écrit la Bible vont ils se manger un procès faute de sources?


Et si Dieu meurt, la Création tombe dans le domaine public ou c'est Jésus qui hérite de tout ?

----------


## iridium

> Et voilà, on y est, au coeur du problème.
> On va mettre de côté l'attaque ad hominem et la remise en cause de la crédibilité d'un auteur venant d'un gars se nommant "La Faux de la Mort 0666"... Mais, ne vous inquiétez pas, je le garde sous le coude.
> 
> Ce qui m'intéresse véritablement dans ce message - et ce qui est absolument dramatique- c'est qu'aujourd'hui un romancier soit mis en demeure de "citer ses sources" pour qu'on accepte de commencer à envisager un possible intérêt à son oeuvre.
> 
> Tout ça parce que certains ont vu leur perception de la culture et de l'intelligence complètement déformée par une encyclopédie participative - en partie parce que cette encyclopédie a été leur premier et unique conctact avec la culture. Une encyclopédie où le seul et unique moyen d'être sûr qu'un modérateur n'effacera pas votre participation est de "citer ses sources"... 
> 
> "Citer vos sources !", c'est beau comme un "vos papiers" ! 
> Et je crois que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut pour ébarber l'intelligence. Parfait, ça ne fera de mal à personne.
> ...


Je suis pas d'accord avec toi sur plusieurs points.

Le principe d'une encyclopédie, c'est de regrouper des savoirs, pas d'être créatif. En fait c'est même le contraire de la créativité.

Attention, je ne prétend pas que wikipedia est réfractaire à toute invention, seulement que l'invention sert à améliorer l'accès au savoir, les modifications se cantonnant à de la mise en forme. Il faut bien comprendre que pour propager les connaissances, chacun doit y avoir accès sans qu'elles soient faussées. Les créations qui en découlerons permettront ensuite d'enrichir l'encyclopédie. Du coup, il faut nécessairement fournir des sources.

Maintenant dans un processus artistique, il faut quelque part de l'invention, mais c'est toujours aussi basé sur ce qui nous entours. Dans notre société, Nous considérons que chaque auteur doit pouvoir jouir de ses œuvres et nous lui devons une forme de protection. Les textes sont ainsi portés à son crédit éternellement et sans possibilité de lui être retiré, et il doit pouvoir choisir ce qu'il en fait au moins durant un certain temps.

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la reprise fait partis du processus de création. Comment à la fois protéger les œuvres et ne pas bloquer les auteurs ? Il faut chercher un juste milieux pour ne pas défavorisé l'un par rapport à l'autre. Pouvoir rependre une idée à quelqu'un tant que le nouveau texte présente un aspect distinct. Et si on veux reprendre textuellement un passage ? Ben c'est là qu'intervient le principe de la citation. Il me parait moralement défendable de demander à un auteur qui reprend mot pour mot un collègue de lui en donner le crédit.

Le soucis c'est que notre loi ne fait pas de distinction entre les œuvres. Les articles de wikipedia sont des œuvres. Un dessin de Couly est une œuvre ( ::wub:: ). Et le roman de Michel aussi. Du coup, si Michel cite wiki, faut pas qu'il s'en accorde le mérite. Mais ça ne fera jamais de wikipedia de l'art à mes yeux même si elle a le même statut juridique qu'un roman. L'intelligence de wiki repose dans sa façon de permettre à tous d'avoir accès à la connaissance, certainement pas dans la mise en forme de cette connaissance qui n'est que reprise.


Je serais paniqué d'un monde où il n'y a plus d'invention et où l'on ne fait que reprendre des sources, mais ça reste à mon avis limité les gens incapable de faire la distinction entre une info et un roman.

Après pour ton anecdote, ça montre surtout que même chez les universitaire il y a des jambons, d'autant plus désolant de la part de personnes sensées innover. Quoique je me demande quel crédit on peut apporter à un gars qui a voué sa vie à disséquer des bestioles.

----------


## Karhmit

> Du coup, si Michel cite wiki, faut pas qu'il s'en accorde le mérite.


Non. Déjà il ne cite pas, il reprend. Après, il y a une question qui me taraude, que je n'avais pas exposé ici, parce qu'un peu fallacieuse. Mais comme tu en parles, j'y réponds.

" S'accorder le mérite ". Sérieusement les mecs, lorsque vous voyez un écrivain parler d'un domaine technique, ou de plusieurs évènements historiques précis, vous croyez vraiment qu'il a fait lui-même ses recherches, si ce n'est pas le sujet de son livre mais seulement un court passage ?

Croyez-vous que Houellebecq aurait du étudier les mouches pour pouvoir écrire une page de son roman, sans rien devoir à personne ? Dans le cas présent, croyez-vous que son livre tire une certaine gloire de décrire rapidement et de façon non exhaustive l'histoire de la ville de Beauvais ? Pensez-vous que l'auteur espère obtenir des récompenses pour sa présentation totalement novatrice et pertinente de la profession de commissaire ?

Il s'accorde aucun mérite en faisant ça et je ne pense pas que ce soit ces passages qui feront vendre son livre.




> Houellebecq n'est pas le premier auteur à utiliser l'intertextualité de  manière originale, voire incongrue, en introduisant des passages  didactiques au sein d'un récit mais il est à ma connaissance le premier  avec quelque notoriété à le faire de manière aussi peu subtile et  littérale.


Jules Verne, dont l'oeuvre est bien plus importante (en volume) que Houellebecq agissait systématiquement de la sorte. Mais dans son idée, il incorporait des passages entiers d'encyclopédies (sans les citer) afin de rendre ses romans instructifs et ludiques. Le personnage de Conseil dans 20 Mille lieues ne sert pratiquement qu'à ça, avec des passages où il classe tous les putains de poissons qu'ils rencontrent, un par un. Et bon Dieu, ils en rencontrent !

C'est marrant parce qu'en ce moment, j'étudie certains passages de l'encyclopédie de Diderot et d'Alembert. Bin c'est bien plus marrant que Wikipedia, avec des points de vues ethnocentriques sur tout. Du genre : " les chinois, bien qu'ils aient une langue faible, se rattrapent avec une écriture très riche ", ou encore des histoires sur les allemands et leur parler guttural disgracieux. Ils se sentaient pas obligés de donner la source de chaque virgule.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est marrant parce qu'en ce moment, j'étudie certains passages de l'encyclopédie de Diderot et d'Alembert. Bin c'est bien plus marrant que Wikipedia, avec des points de vues ethnocentriques sur tout. Du genre : " les chinois, bien qu'ils aient une langue faible, se rattrapent avec une écriture très riche ", ou encore des histoires sur les allemands et leur parler guttural disgracieux. Ils se sentaient pas obligés de donner la source de chaque virgule.


Source!

----------


## deathscythe0666

Boulon, Sébum et tous les autres, il y a des imprécisions ou des raccourcis dans ce que j'ai dit, j'en suis conscient (à part ma première intervention, tout a été rédigé à l'arrache en une ou deux minutes).

Donc je précise : en fait, j'admets totalement que le côté crédibilité n'est pas trop ce que je voulais dire. En gros, je pense que, de la part d'un Goncourt, copier des passages de Wikipedia n'est pas top (surtout quand je vois l'estime que vous semblez avoir pour cette encyclopédie), ça pourrait ne pas faire très sérieux (justement pour ceux qui trouvent Wikipedia merdique).

Après, quand on parle de citer ses sources, il y a deux aspects :
- quand on utilise un texte écrit par un tiers, il s'agit juste de le citer quelque part. Les mecs qui donnent du temps (avec plus ou moins de bonheur) pour Wikipedia ne demandent rien si ce n'est d'être cités. Après, quelqu'un cite Jules Verne (merci de m'avoir appris un truc au passage), certes, mais quelles étaient les conditions de ses reprises (en a-t-il d'abord averti les auteurs/éditeurs de l'encyclopédie par exemple) ?
- quand on argumente au sujet de la technique ou de la science, il s'agit de construire une démonstration donc on se doit de s'appuyer sur des sources référencées et vérifiables (une encyclopédie étant encore différente de ce cas de figure, raison pour laquelle on n'y trouve normalement pas (peu ?) de citations).




> C'est marrant parce qu'en ce moment, j'étudie certains passages de  l'encyclopédie de Diderot et d'Alembert. Bin c'est bien plus marrant que  Wikipedia, avec des points de vues ethnocentriques sur tout. Du genre :  " *les chinois, bien qu'ils aient une langue faible, se rattrapent avec  une écriture très riche* "


Désolé, c'est peut être les Lumières et toutes les villes ont des rues, lycées ou autres portant leurs noms, mais franchement, prendre ce monceau de conneries comme exemple ?

Et une fois encore, on parle d'encyclopédie, qui établit des définitions communément admises. Contrairement à Wikipedia, on n'y trouve pas de jugement sur les méthodes présentées. Dans Wikipedia, on demande des réfs pour cette raison et également parce qu'il est nécessaire de les fournir, n'importe qui pouvant y injecter n'importe quoi sinon. D'ailleurs, pour ce qui est technique, c'est pas mal, on trouve dans les réfs les documents techniques qui définissent certains protocoles, etc.




> Je torche donc ça vite fait, je rends le papier et je me tape un zéro pour ne pas avoir cité mes sources. Les cons!


J'espère que tu as rattrapé le coup en fournissant ton extrait d'acte de naissance  :;): 
En tout cas, on s'est peut être mal compris : je ne cautionne pas ce genre d'attitude, quand on écrit tout soi-même et qu'on parle de ses propres opinions, on n'a rien à démontrer. Si on cherche à prouver et fournir des arguments, c'est une autre histoire.




> " S'accorder le mérite ". Sérieusement les mecs, lorsque vous voyez un  écrivain parler d'un domaine technique, ou de plusieurs évènements  historiques précis, vous croyez vraiment qu'il a fait lui-même ses  recherches, si ce n'est pas le sujet de son livre mais seulement un  court passage ?


Il s'agit du mérite de la façon de l'écrire, pas de l'étude (je ne pense pas que tous les articles aient été écrits par ceux qui ont étudié chacun des sujets, encore moins dans une encyclopédie classique).

Finalement, le débat n'a pas vraiment lieu d'être, Wikimedia ne s'étant pas plaint de ça, je voulais juste réagir à vos propos que j'ai trouvé abusifs surtout de mettre ça sur le compte de la communauté libre et présenter l'idéologie du libre comme aliénante, ça m'a fait bondir et je pense avoir suffisamment expliqué pourquoi (avant de dériver à tort sur la crédibilité).

En conclusion, j'admets qu'on autorise un auteur de fiction à reprendre telles quelles un certain nombre de citations, dans le principe ce n'est pas complètement irrationnel.

Quant à mon pseudo, je l'ai depuis plus de 10 ans, je me fiche de savoir ce que vous en pensez, d'ailleurs, ce n'est qu'un pseudo les gars.

Dernière chose, je suis déçu : Boulon, tu citais l'histoire du choix du nom Canard PC sur Wiki, je pense que ça a été modéré : c'est d'ailleurs la force et la faiblesse de Wikipedia : les infos à jour rapidement mais la temps que la modération soit faite, on pourra y trouver des données erronées. Le gros problème est que certains prennent cet outil pour une sorte de forum. De toute façon, tout le monde sait que tu as eu l'idée aux chiottes : c'était dans Canard PC et ce que dit Canard PC ne peut pas être faux :D

Edit : BourrinDesBois (post précédent), tu sors  ::): 

Re-edit : Iridium, une oeuvre, dans son sens de base, n'est pas nécessairement de l'art. C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de distinction juridique. D'autant que l'art c'est très subjectif (cherche Jean-Louis Costes par exemple).

----------


## O.Boulon

Les citations de wikipedia, c' est l' équivalent du bruit blanc.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Les citations de wikipedia, c' est l' équivalent du bruit blanc.


Oui, il y a beaucoup de choses dedans :D

Juste par curiosité, tu cherches quelles genre d'infos sur Wikipedia généralement ?

Les références, pour quelqu'un qui s'intéresse vraiment à un sujet, c'est très utile pour lire des infos beaucoup plus précises et vastes. Une encyclopédie, c'est de la culture générale, quand on veut se mettre dans un sujet, ce sont ses sources que l'on voudra utiliser.

Edit : désolé pour le lien, j'ai pas pu pas résister :D

----------


## deathdigger

En fait j'ai l'impression que ça vous choque parce que la citation vient de Wikipedia, mais on pourrait le faire avec une "œuvre de l'esprit" non libre, au hasard Canard PC  ::P: 
Imaginons que je crée un magasine générique, et que je décide pour la section jeux vidéos de pomper allégrement les magnifiques tests de nos rédacteurs.
En parfait gentleman, je ne les préviens pas et surtout ne les cite pas  :;): 
Quelle va être la réponse de presse non stop, mais aussi l'avis des rédacteurs floués ?

----------


## deathscythe0666

Deathdigger, tu donnes un cas très différent : tu édites aussi un magazine et tu pompes un autre mag, clairement pour t'approprier le contenu et en tirer un bénéfice. Je pense que Boulon ou Sébum t'expliqueront ça bien mieux (CPC c'est leur bébé en plus).

Si tu avais voulu une comparaison équivalente, il faudrait imaginer Houellebecq mettant un article de CPC dans son roman. Mais ça tout le monde sait qu'il le fera jamais parce que le style de CPC ridiculisera le sien.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Deathdigger, tu donnes un cas très différent : tu édites aussi un magazine et tu pompes un autre mag, clairement pour t'approprier le contenu et en tirer un bénéfice. Je pense que Boulon ou Sébum t'expliqueront ça bien mieux (CPC c'est leur bébé en plus).
> 
> Si tu avais voulu une comparaison équivalente, il faudrait imaginer Houellebecq mettant un article de CPC dans son roman. *Mais ça tout le monde sait qu'il le fera jamais parce que le style de CPC ridiculisera le sien.*


Qu'est-ce t'as contre Houellebecq? Tu as été violé par des Houellebecqs enfant? Tu veux qu'on en parle?  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SAuf que Wikipedia c'est participatif. Tout le monde peut écrire librement et consulter sans payer.
CPC est un "produit" vendu. Rien à voir sur le fond.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Deathdigger, tu donnes un cas très différent : tu édites aussi un magazine et tu pompes un autre mag, clairement pour t'approprier le contenu et en tirer un bénéfice. Je pense que Boulon ou Sébum t'expliqueront ça bien mieux (CPC c'est leur bébé en plus).
> 
> Si tu avais voulu une comparaison équivalente, il faudrait imaginer Houellebecq mettant un article de CPC dans son roman. Mais ça tout le monde sait qu'il le fera jamais parce que le style de CPC ridiculisera le sien.


Si je suis ton argumentation, encore une fois très construite et très intéressante au fil des posts, j’en conclu que Houellebeck aurait repris les mêmes articles d'une encyclopédie commerciale et dans les mêmes conditions, personne ne l'aurait emmerdé (l'essence même d'un encyclopédie étant de distililler du savoir, contrairement à Canard PC qui livre des avis personnels sur le jeu video). 
L’ironie de l'histoire, c'est que plus de la moitié des articles de Wikipedia est très comparables à celle des encyclopédies payantes, fort logiquement d’ailleurs puisque le savoir n'est pas une création mais une description de la réalité.  

Sauf que dans le modèle de l'encyclopédie payante, tous ses auteurs sont « anonymes » (j’entends que chaque article est anonyme) et ils en vivent (oui, on en revient encore à l'argent).
Dans le cas de la CC, ceux-ci bossant gratuitement, on leur promet un petit moment de gloriole au détour d'un roman ou d'un exposé sur la mouche drosophile.

Je vois deux dangers à cela : 
-	L'auteur de Wikipedia qui sera le plus cité et donc le plus reconnu, sera mathématiquement le plus productif et pas obligatoirement le plus compétent. 
-	Wikiepedia se veut une encyclopédie universelle. Mais s’il faut y reconnaitre chaque auteur individuellement, où est l’universalité ? 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu par le modèle du libre dans le cas de Wikipedia. Les travers liés à cette envie qu’ont certains de vouloir rendre tout gratuit moyennant un petit moment de gloire « c’est moi qui l’ai fait ! » n’est pas plus saint que l’attirance qu’ont d’autres pour l’argent.
Maintenant, déclarer l’œuvre de Houellebeck gratuite parce qu’il a repris 15 lignes sous Creative Commons ne m’inspire qu’une chose : ne plus jamais faire appel à Wikipedia pour la moindre recherche.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est déjà arrivé... Un comique télé a repris un de mes textes à l'identique. 
J'ai rien fait.
Je dis pas que je lui frotterais pas les oreilles si on se croise, mais hors question de transformer le truc en pataquès juridique.

Sinon, une fois encore, certaines réponses me laissent penser que certaines personnes passent à côté du sujet.
Alors, j'explicite.
Wikipedia c'est du bruit blanc littéraire.
Peut être qu' on va finir par trouver un terrain de compréhension à partir de ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est déjà arrivé... Un comique télé a repris un de mes textes à l'identique.


 ::O:  
Un texte provenant de Cpc ou un truc qui écrit qui n'a strictement rien à voir avec le mag' ? 

Ptain avec tes conneries je vais penser "Wikipedia" à chaque fois que je vais tomber sur une page blanche entre deux chapitres  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Boulon, Sébum et tous les autres, il y a des imprécisions ou des raccourcis dans ce que j'ai dit, j'en suis conscient (à part ma première intervention, tout a été rédigé à l'arrache en une ou deux minutes).
> 
> Donc je précise : en fait, j'admets totalement que le côté crédibilité n'est pas trop ce que je voulais dire. En gros, je pense que, de la part d'un Goncourt, copier des passages de Wikipedia n'est pas top (surtout quand je vois l'estime que vous semblez avoir pour cette encyclopédie), ça pourrait ne pas faire très sérieux (justement pour ceux qui trouvent Wikipedia merdique).


Je m'étais promis de pas répondre, mais si tu avais lu le bouquin tu comprendrais que c'est volontaire, un exercice de style, mais je l'ai dis au moins 15 fois, après t'es pas obligé de lire ce qu'on dit...




> Après, quand on parle de citer ses sources, il y a deux aspects :
> - quand on utilise un texte écrit par un tiers, il s'agit juste de le citer quelque part. Les mecs qui donnent du temps (avec plus ou moins de bonheur) pour Wikipedia ne demandent rien si ce n'est d'être cités. Après, quelqu'un cite Jules Verne (merci de m'avoir appris un truc au passage), certes, mais quelles étaient les conditions de ses reprises (en a-t-il d'abord averti les auteurs/éditeurs de l'encyclopédie par exemple) ?


Ca m'étonnerai mais bon, comme le sieur n'est plus là pour répondre...




> - quand on argumente au sujet de la technique ou de la science, il s'agit de construire une démonstration donc on se doit de s'appuyer sur des sources référencées et vérifiables (une encyclopédie étant encore différente de ce cas de figure, raison pour laquelle on n'y trouve normalement pas (peu ?) de citations).


J'ai même pas compris ce que tu voulais dire là en fait. Je vois même pas le rapport, non seulement le roman n'utilise aucunes argumentations scientifique mais encore les passages wikipedia ne servent à rien, ces passages sont des sortes de digressions dans le récit, c'est tout.




> Désolé, c'est peut être les Lumières et toutes les villes ont des rues, lycées ou autres portant leurs noms, mais franchement, prendre ce monceau de conneries comme exemple ?


Non mais replace cette phrase dans son contexte et replace cette citation dans un ensemble. C'est sur qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde connais la Chine mais à l'époque c'était une sorte de lointain orient fantasmé.




> Finalement, le débat n'a pas vraiment lieu d'être, Wikimedia ne s'étant pas plaint de ça, je voulais juste réagir à vos propos que j'ai trouvé abusifs surtout de mettre ça sur le compte de la communauté libre et présenter l'idéologie du libre comme aliénante, ça m'a fait bondir et je pense avoir suffisamment expliqué pourquoi (avant de dériver à tort sur la crédibilité).


Mais personne a dit ça, c'était l'avis d'un type qui disait qu'on ne devrait pas monétiser la culture et qu'elle devrait être gratuite. Boulon réagissait par rapport à ça.




> Quant à mon pseudo, je l'ai depuis plus de 10 ans, je me fiche de savoir ce que vous en pensez, d'ailleurs, ce n'est qu'un pseudo les gars.


Nan mais change rien il est génial ton pseudo, mets-y une photo de Naruto en avatar et tout le monde te respectera !  ::): 




> Dernière chose, je suis déçu : Boulon, tu citais l'histoire du choix du nom Canard PC sur Wiki, je pense que ça a été modéré : c'est d'ailleurs la force et la faiblesse de Wikipedia : les infos à jour rapidement mais la temps que la modération soit faite, on pourra y trouver des données erronées. Le gros problème est que certains prennent cet outil pour une sorte de forum. De toute façon, tout le monde sait que tu as eu l'idée aux chiottes : c'était dans Canard PC et ce que dit Canard PC ne peut pas être faux :D


Boulon a toujours été décevant, c'était mieux du temps de Joystick.




> Edit : BourrinDesBois (post précédent), tu sors


C’est pas moi c'est mon chat qui a tapé cette vanne au clavier en mon absence. ::ninja::

----------


## GrandFather

L'aspect positif de la démarche de Houellebecq, c'est de redonner espoir et encourager nos jeunes têtes blondes, qui craignent pour leur retraite, en leur délivrant ce message: « Continuez à larder vos devoirs d'extraits de Wikipedia, vous aurez peut-être le Goncourt ! ».  ::P: 

Blague à part, et pour revenir sur le billet de Sébum, dont je trouve l'accent un peu dramatisant, il n'y a pas grand chose à dire d'autre sur ce qui est un non-événement. Entre les turpitudes d'un obscur qui secoue le landerneau numérique pour se faire mousser en interprétant de travers une licence qui n'en demandait pas tant, et un auteur à succès qui se fait prendre en flagrant délit de petit péché véniel, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi s'exciter... Gallaire a fini par faire marche arrière après avoir obtenu ce qu'il voulait, un fugitif moment de gloire, Houellebecq a eu le Goncourt, la vie continue.

Et pendant ce temps-là, on occulte des événements majeurs qui ont lieu  sur le net, littéraires notamment. Ainsi, je n'ai vu personne ici se faire l'écho d'une initiative qui fera date, la traduction de la bible en langage lolcat.  ::(: 

Sur ce, je dois aller bosser, car tout a une fin en cette terre de douleur, dixit l'Ecclesiaste:



> theer has is a sison for evryting,  and a tiems for every perpos under teh ceiling.  a tiemz 2 git kittehs, an a tiems 2 get ded. a tiemz to bury the  cheezburger and a time to dig up the cheezburger you has planted. tiemz 4 killin the mouses and tiemz 4 being ok with them but not rly. theres a tiemz 4 lollin and a tiemz 4 not lollin so much. A teimz 4  weepins and a teimz 4 dancin. a tiemz to keep cheezburger and a tiemz to give them away, srsly. teimz  4 hugs, tiemz when hugz are NOT WANTED. a tiemz 4 lookin round and a timez 4 getin bored and stop lookin. a tiemz 2 brak and a teimz 4 fix and a teimz 4 STFU and a teimz 2  talkz. A teimz 4 LUV and a teimz 4 HAT. A teimz 4 lots a killin and a teimz 4  only killin when nobodys lookin. u get teh picture.

----------


## LaVaBo

> je ne pense pas que ce soit ces passages qui feront vendre son livre.


Maintenant, si.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Maintenant, si.


Ça c'est cool d'ailleurs, de la bonne pub bien grasse à base de polémiques à la con.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Un petit avis perso...

Tout le souci de l’ouvrage de M. Houellebecq, et cela vaut aussi pour les autres du même domaine, est de savoir si c’est une « invention ». M. Houellebecq a-t-il « inventé » son livre ? Un écrivain "invente-t-il" sont oeuvre? Si oui peut-il puiser dans les autres « inventions » ?
Car la question de Wikipedia vaut pour toutes les encyclopédies dans le cadre de la transmission du savoir. Si tout au long de notre histoire chaque avancée scientifique ou œuvre avaient été protégées de toute utilisation fallacieuse, ou prétendue-t-elle, où en serions-nous ? L’histoire des arts et sciences est pavée d’emprunts à tel ou untel, les œuvres et surtout les inventions ne naissent jamais du néant, ce sont des « héritières » en quelque sorte. Donc si la méthode de M. Houellebecq peut paraître choquante pour certain, il faut rappeler qu’il n’y a là rien de nouveau sous le soleil.
Si son ouvrage n’avait reçu aucun prix et était resté obscur et confidentiel, y-aurait-il eu matière à discussion?
Concernant les sciences et inventions je pourrais citer des exemples à postériori, car là je manque de temps.

----------


## Karhmit

> - quand on argumente au sujet de la technique ou de la science, il s'agit de construire une démonstration donc on se doit de s'appuyer sur des sources référencées et vérifiables (une encyclopédie étant encore différente de ce cas de figure, raison pour laquelle on n'y trouve normalement pas (peu ?) de citations).


Là encore, tu parles d'un ouvrage scientifique. Un roman n'a pas besoin de démonstration. Houellebecq peut te dire que les mouches pondent 20 milliards d'oeufs à la seconde et peuvent voler en ligne droite mais ne le font pas parce qu'elles ne trouvent pas ça fun et toi en tant que lecteur, tu n'as qu'à te taire. Ou à la limite, reposer le bouquin en te disant que c'est vraiment trop con.

Il ne cherche pas à argumenter, juste à décrire.




> Désolé, c'est peut être les Lumières et toutes les villes ont des rues, lycées ou autres portant leurs noms, mais franchement, prendre ce monceau de conneries comme exemple ?


C'était une petite boutade hein ? Je trouve Wikipedia très pratique, surtout quand mon père me demande de retrouver le nom de l'acteur qui jouait un type en chemise dans le film qu'il a vu avec sa première femme en 1982, mais certaines choses sur ce site me font assez peur. C'est bien qu'ils cherchent à avoir le plus de sources possibles, mais je pense que leur recherche absolue d'objectivité est fausse. Certes, l'Encyclopédie de Diderot et d'Alembert fait hérisser les poils sur certains passages, qui mélange ce que les gens disent et le résultat d'une vraie recherche scientifique. Mais ils ne s'en cachent pas. Certains articles Wikipedia, au contraire, sont bardés d'une armée de sources et pourtant, on lit toujours un avis très subjectif.




> Maintenant, si.


Non, puisque justement, les personnes qui s'offusquent contre l'usage d'articles wikipedia dans son roman vont soit le télécharger, soit carrément éviter de l'acheter.  ::P: 

Et de toute manière, je ne pense pas qu'il ait besoin de ça.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Je m'étais promis de pas répondre, mais si tu avais lu le bouquin tu  comprendrais que c'est volontaire, un exercice de style, mais je l'ai  dis au moins 15 fois, après t'es pas obligé de lire ce qu'on dit...


C'est du beau de rompre ses promesses  :;): 
Bon, dans mon souvenir, tu parles de la possibilité que ce soit un exercice de style. Donc, tu es catégorique là dessus, admettons que ce soit un exercice de style (tu es mieux placé que moi pour savoir).




> Ca m'étonnerai mais bon, comme le sieur n'est plus là pour répondre...


Mince, nous voilà dans une impasse. Tu connais des nécromants ?




> J'ai même pas compris ce que tu voulais dire là en fait. Je vois même  pas le rapport, non seulement le roman n'utilise aucunes argumentations  scientifique mais encore les passages wikipedia ne servent à rien, ces  passages sont des sortes de digressions dans le récit, c'est tout.


Je parle de deux aspects qui s'appliquent à des domaines différents. On est d'accord, Houellebecq n'est pas dans cas de figure.




> Non mais replace cette phrase dans son contexte et replace cette  citation dans un ensemble. C'est sur qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde  connais la Chine mais à l'époque c'était une sorte de lointain orient  fantasmé.


C'est juste que j'ai trouvé l'exemple particulièrement peu pertinent à cause du fait de dire en gros : regarde, les Lumières ne citent pas leurs sources, tout en prenant un exemple qui, Lumières ou pas, s'avère être faux.




> Nan mais change rien il est génial ton pseudo, mets-y une photo de Naruto en avatar et tout le monde te respectera!


Mais bordel, c'est quoi ce délire avec Naruto ?




> Qu'est-ce t'as contre Houellebecq? Tu as été violé par des Houellebecqs enfant? Tu veux qu'on en parle?


Second degré; je ne lis pas Houellebecq, je peux difficilement le comparer à CPC.




> Wikipedia c'est du bruit blanc littéraire.


Ah là, dis comme ça, c'est sûr, on n'a jamais demandé à une encyclopédie d'avoir un grand style. Juste d'être claire et précise.




> j’en conclu que Houellebeck aurait repris les mêmes articles d'une  encyclopédie commerciale et dans les mêmes conditions, personne ne  l'aurait emmerdé


Personne sur les forums. Je n'en suis pas aussi certain par rapport aux éditeurs, même s'ils ont tort, ils peuvent essayer, avec un bon service juridique et sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher.




> Dans le cas de la CC, ceux-ci bossant gratuitement, on leur promet un  petit moment de gloriole au détour d'un roman ou d'un exposé sur la  mouche drosophile.


Bon, oublie ce que j'ai écrit à ce sujet, puisqu'on cite Wikipedia, pas son auteur précis. Par contre, chacun des auteurs/contributeurs des articles peut se sentir "récompensé" par une citation à Wikipedia même si le but ne devrait pas être d'attendre quelque chose en retour.




> Je vois deux dangers à cela : 
> -	L'auteur de Wikipedia qui sera le plus cité et donc le plus reconnu,  sera mathématiquement le plus productif et pas obligatoirement le plus  compétent. 
> -	Wikiepedia se veut une encyclopédie universelle. Mais s’il faut y  reconnaitre chaque auteur individuellement, où est l’universalité ?


Du coup, même remarque que plus haut. Par contre, pour le premier point, tu touches en plein cœur de la problématique de la "fiabilité" des critères d'évaluation des chercheurs (impact factor = exactement ce concept).




> Maintenant, déclarer l’œuvre de Houellebeck gratuite parce qu’il a  repris 15 lignes sous Creative Commons ne m’inspire qu’une chose : ne  plus jamais faire appel à Wikipedia pour la moindre recherche.


Ce n'est pas Wikimedia qui a mené cette action. Au contraire, ce n'est pas de leur goût.




> Ça c'est cool d'ailleurs, de la bonne pub bien grasse à base de polémiques à la con.


Je sais pas si c'était le but de Gallaire, mais tu m'étonnes que ça fait de la pub à tout le monde.




> C'était une petite boutade hein ?


Plus ou moins, disons qu'un autre exemple qui n'est pas démenti depuis aurait été plus sympa. Quoique ça permet de rigoler un coup.

Concernant l'objectivité de Wikipedia, c'est le cas de tout ouvrage, même scientifique, dès qu'on touche à des sujets sur lesquels on ne peut pas être objectifs. Wikipedia a le mérite d'essayer de forcer les contributeurs, à au moins essayer d'appuyer leurs dires, ce qui permet ensuite de débattre autour des différentes thèses proposées. En tout cas, c'est comme ça que je vois ce que cherche à proposer Wikimedia. Par contre, ce que les gens en font après, ...
Tu peux créer le plus bel outil du monde, si tu le donnes à un abruti, je te fais pas un dessin quoi  ::):

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Un petit avis perso...
> 
> Tout le souci de l’ouvrage de M. Houellebecq, et cela vaut aussi pour les autres du même domaine, est de savoir si c’est une « invention ». M. Houellebecq a-t-il « inventé » son livre ? Un écrivain "invente-t-il" sont oeuvre? Si oui peut-il puiser dans les autres « inventions » ?
> Car la question de Wikipedia vaut pour toutes les encyclopédies dans le cadre de la transmission du savoir. Si tout au long de notre histoire chaque avancée scientifique ou œuvre avaient été protégées de toute utilisation fallacieuse, ou prétendue-t-elle, où en serions-nous ? L’histoire des arts et sciences est pavée d’emprunts à tel ou untel, les œuvres et surtout les inventions ne naissent jamais du néant, ce sont des « héritières » en quelque sorte. Donc si la méthode de M. Houellebecq peut paraître choquante pour certain, il faut rappeler qu’il n’y a là rien de nouveau sous le soleil.
> Si son ouvrage n’avait reçu aucun prix et était resté obscur et confidentiel, y-aurait-il eu matière à discussion?
> Concernant les sciences et inventions je pourrais citer des exemples à postériori, car là je manque de temps.


En soit, ça me paraît pas choquant. L'idée du libre, c'est plutôt de lutter contre ceux qui essaient de s'approprier le savoir (par une gestion des brevets trop permissive par exemple) pour le monnayer et freiner l'innovation (voyez Microsoft qui a breveté en 2000 et des brouettes le double clic sur PDA ou l'office des brevets australien qui a accepté il y a quelques années un brevet sur la roue, les brevets sur le génôme ...).

D'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé ironiquement croustillant vers le début du débat quand quelqu'un accusait le libre de tendre à déposséder les auteurs (tous types confondus) alors que le but est justement de proposer des licences dont les termes vont permettre l'usage libre, tout en empêchant pour certaines, le pillage par des sociétés privatrices et en permettant de respecter la paternité de ce qui a été créé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En soit, ça me paraît pas choquant. L'idée du libre, c'est plutôt de lutter contre ceux qui essaient de s'approprier le savoir (par une gestion des brevets trop permissive par exemple) pour le monnayer et freiner l'innovation (voyez Microsoft qui a breveté en 2000 et des brouettes le double clic sur PDA ou l'office des brevets australien qui a accepté il y a quelques années un brevet sur la roue, les brevets sur le génôme ...).
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé ironiquement croustillant vers le début du débat quand quelqu'un accusait le libre de tendre à déposséder les auteurs (tous types confondus) alors que le but est justement de proposer des licences dont les termes vont permettre l'usage libre, tout en empêchant pour certaines, le pillage par des sociétés privatrices et en permettant de respecter la paternité de ce qui a été créé.


Donc le souci n'est pas l'emprunt à un tier mais la commercialisation de cet emprunt.
C'est donc plus une question économique que morale ou éthique.

----------


## Karhmit

> D'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé ironiquement croustillant vers le début du débat quand quelqu'un accusait le libre de tendre à déposséder les auteurs (tous types confondus) alors que le but est justement de proposer des licences dont les termes vont permettre l'usage libre, tout en empêchant pour certaines, le pillage par des sociétés privatrices et en permettant de respecter la paternité de ce qui a été créé.


Ouais enfin le problème de la licence aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas ça. Le souci principal est que la notion de propriété intellectuelle est tellement vague qu'elle permet beaucoup d'abus. J'en parlais avec un chercheur, suite au visionnage de RIP, pour savoir si la situation en Europe était la même qu'aux Etats Unis.

En fait, on se retrouve dans une situation où un labo/une entreprise a une idée qu'elle protège avec des licences, pour éviter le pillage. Très bien. Seulement l'idée est surprotégée et permet à ce labo d'arrêter tout autre recherche qui *pourrait* empiéter sur son idée. 

Dans un cas assez similaire, on peut mettre une licence sur des expériences qui n'ont pas encore donné de résultats satisfaisants et dont l'intérêt scientifique est peut être limité, ce qui coupe complètement l'herbe sous les pieds d'autres chercheurs.

Et dans le domaine de la culture, c'est bien pire. Il suffit de voir la réactivité de la société Moulinsart ou de Walt Disney pour être assez effrayé.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Donc le souci n'est pas l'emprunt à un tier mais la commercialisation de cet emprunt.
> C'est donc plus une question économique que morale ou éthique.


Non, ce n'est pas lié à la commercialisation. En l'occurrence, c'est pas spécialement grave (de toute façon, maintenant, tout le monde a compris que Houellebecq a mis du Wiki dans son livre), c'est surtout une question de principe d'un point de vue global.

Je me mets sous licence libre, c'est pour que mon travail, mon oeuvre, mon produit RESTE libre, pas pour qu'il soit pillé par quelqu'un sans me citer/demander. Dans l'absolu, en poussant le raisonnement à fond, ça aurait coûté 15 secondes à Houellebecq de faire un e-mail juste pour demander l'autorisation.

Comprenez bien que si certaines licences libres sont très "contaminantes" c'est parce que les licences privatrices le sont encore plus et c'est le seul moyen de défense qui a été trouvé.

Après, le soucis dans le cas présent, c'est Gallaire qui l'a _vu_. (inventé serait le mot juste)




> Ouais enfin le problème de la licence aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas ça. Le souci principal est que la notion de propriété intellectuelle est tellement vague qu'elle permet beaucoup d'abus. J'en parlais avec un chercheur, suite au visionnage de RIP, pour savoir si la situation en Europe était la même qu'aux Etats Unis.


RIP ?

En tout cas, là est le principal but du libre : éviter de se faire piller et de se retrouver sans défense.

----------


## Karhmit

> RIP ?


J'en parlais quelques pages plus haut et Oni y faisait allusion au début du topic :

http://films.nfb.ca/rip-a-remix-manifesto/

----------


## deathscythe0666

> J'en parlais quelques pages plus haut et Oni y faisait allusion au début du topic :
> 
> http://films.nfb.ca/rip-a-remix-manifesto/


Merci, j'avais pas fait gaffe au titre et RIP étant pour moi totalement autre chose, comme on dit :  ::):  compris.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est du beau de rompre ses promesses 
> Bon, dans mon souvenir, tu parles de la possibilité que ce soit un exercice de style. Donc, tu es catégorique là dessus, admettons que ce soit un exercice de style (tu es mieux placé que moi pour savoir).


Si tu l'as pas lu, en effet, c'est osé de faire une critique littéraire.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Si tu l'as pas lu, en effet, c'est osé de faire une critique littéraire.


Hola doucement, je ne faisait pas de critique littéraire; je suis capable de comparer entre deux auteurs qui a le plus de style si c'est flagrant mais pas tellement plus.

----------


## TheToune

C'est assez terrible de constater à quel point les soit disant défenseur de la liberté de circulation du savoir sont souvent pire que les plus terrible défenseur du copyright strict.

Encore une fois la preuve que le plus gros problème du libre c'est sa communauté trop riche en cons où des projets porté par des gens avec des convictions au fond noble et intelligente ( ou peut être trop idéaliste et naïve pour certains ) sont trop régulièrement défendu par des abrutis qui "extrémisent"  le concept. ( le mot n'existe pas dans un wiki, misère qu'ai je fait ? )
Si personne ne peut utiliser Wikipedia sans se faire emmerder pour des broutilles et bien personne ne l'utilisera !

Comment peut on être suffisamment bas du front pour faire chier un auteur qui à du prendre 0,00000001% de Wikipedia (j'arrondis  ::):  ) pour les inclure dans 0,001 % d'une oeuvre romancé. C'est pas du plagiat, c'est à peine de la citation !
Ça aurait été super gentil et très bisounours de sa part de citer ou remercier Wikipedia mais franchement ça aurais changer quoi pour qui ?

Et le premier qui me demande mes sources pour mes superbes chiffres extrêmement fiable je le signale à la modération en l'accusant d’être méchant ! Et là il va moins rigoler !

Par contre pour répondre aux exemples de Boulon sur la page CanardPc et celle de son pote biologiste :
Je ne pense pas que le principe de Wikipedia et plus globalement d'une encyclopédie soit d’être vraie ou juste mais d’être une synthèse des thèses, théories et des savoirs qui entoure le sujet en abolissant au maximum les interprétations et déductions . Donc oui il s'agit strictement de synthèse de sources ( si possible crédible/fiable/reconnue ) extérieur d'où l'obsession qui en découle. C'est clinique et ça ressemble au sketch des guignols du "pourquoi c'est drôle" mais c'est le principe d'une encylopédie.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> C'est assez terrible de constater à quel point les soit disant défenseur  de la liberté de circulation du savoir sont souvent pire que les plus  terrible défenseur du copyright strict.
> 
> Encore une fois la preuve que le plus gros problème du libre c'est sa  communauté trop riche en cons où des projets porté par des gens avec des  convictions au fond noble et intelligente ( ou peut être trop idéaliste  et naïve pour certains ) sont trop régulièrement défendu par des  abrutis qui "extrémisent"  le concept. ( le mot n'existe pas dans un  wiki, misère qu'ai je fait ? )
> Si personne ne peut utiliser Wikipedia sans se faire emmerder pour des broutilles et bien personne ne l'utilisera !
> 
> Comment peut on être suffisamment bas du front pour faire chier un auteur qui à du prendre 0,00000001% de Wikipedia (j'arrondis  ) pour les inclure dans 0,001 % d'une oeuvre romancé. C'est pas du plagiat, c'est à peine de la citation !
> Ça aurait été super gentil et très bisounours de sa part de citer ou  remercier Wikipedia mais franchement ça aurait changé quoi pour qui ?
> 
> Et le premier qui me demande mes sources pour mes superbes chiffres  extrêmement fiable je le signale à la modération en l'accusant d’être  méchant ! Et là il va moins rigoler !


Je crois que je viens de retrouver la source des accusations basées sur des généralisations hors de propos concernant le libre.

Florent Gallaire est UN individu qui se fait les dents sur Houellebecq et j'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir ce qu'il fait exactement pour le libre (à part ce genre de connerie). Il n'en représente pas l'ensemble.

----------


## vectra

> [...]
> 
> Je vois deux dangers à cela : 
> -    L'auteur de Wikipedia qui sera le plus cité et donc le plus reconnu, sera mathématiquement le plus productif et pas obligatoirement le plus compétent. 
> -    Wikiepedia se veut une encyclopédie universelle. Mais s’il faut y reconnaitre chaque auteur individuellement, où est l’universalité ? 
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire que je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu par le modèle du libre dans le cas de Wikipedia.


Bah en pratique, non, en tous cas pour le versant scientifique et technique. Comme le dit Boulon, il y a bien des Kévins incompétents et imbus d'eux-mêmes qui se plaisent à remplir wikipedia pour flatter leurs égos, et le pire c'est que certains deviennent modérateurs.

Pourtant, quand on compare wikipedia EN à une encyclopedie commerciale sur un panel d'articles classiques, on constate que la qualité scientifique de wikipedia vaut bien celle des commerciales de référence (Britannica et Universalis, étude à l'appui). 

Nulle magie du libre cependant. La raison, c'est simplement que des contributeurs scientifiques de haut niveau ont pris en charge la rédaction de ces articles, contributeurs généralement habitués à écrire des articles scientifiques dans des revues internationales (Nature, IEEE, etc) où la vérification du texte est en général très pointue. En gros, quand les articles libres et commerciaux sont écrits plus ou moins par la même catégorie de gens, ca se passe bien. Wikipedia a l'avantage d'avoir un "comité de lecture" plus large.

J'ai écrit quelques articles spécialisés dans Wikipedia FR et EN, j'ai eu quelques retouches et ajouts de gens qui savaient visiblement ce qu'ils faisaient et dont au moins un est un de mes concurrents  ::): . Ca s'est bien passé. Une fois, il y a bien un modérateur qui a essayé de venir me chercher des poux alors qu'il ne savait pas ce dont il causait: je l'ai gentiment écrasé au mur en le sommant de se justifier d'un niveau master dans la discipline et je n'en n'ai plus jamais entendu parler: c'est pas si dûr  :^_^: .




> Maintenant, déclarer l’œuvre de Houellebeck gratuite parce qu’il a repris 15 lignes sous Creative Commons ne m’inspire qu’une chose : ne plus jamais faire appel à Wikipedia pour la moindre recherche.


Ca me paraît absurde du début à la fin. Même si la citation est sauvage et indélicate, elle ne justifie certainement pas le passage du bouquin en Creative Common.


Sinon, je vois bien que la plupart d'entre vous ne parlent QUE de lettres et de littérature. Je me borne juste à limiter le domaine de validité de vos interventions qui n'est pas toujours très explicite. En gros, dans le domaine scientifique et technique, le libre, "it works, bitches"  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourtant, quand on compare wikipedia EN à une encyclopedie commerciale sur un panel d'articles classiques, on constate que la qualité scientifique de wikipedia vaut bien celle des commerciales de référence (Britannica et Universalis, étude à l'appui).


 :tired:  Source ?

----------


## olih

> Source ?


Test effectué par Nature
Ici par stern
Une conclusion inverse.

Pour moi, je dirais que c'est en gros équivalent. Plus ou moins bon selon les domaines.

----------


## TheToune

> Je crois que je viens de retrouver la source des accusations basées sur des généralisations hors de propos concernant le libre.
> 
> Florent Gallaire est UN individu qui se fait les dents sur Houellebecq et j'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir ce qu'il fait exactement pour le libre (à part ce genre de connerie). Il n'en représente pas l'ensemble.


Est ce que à un seul moment j'ai dit le contraire ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Test effectué par Nature
> Ici par stern
> Une conclusion inverse.
> 
> Pour moi, je dirais que c'est en gros équivalent. Plus ou moins bon selon les domaines.


C'était ironiqueuh. Ca me paraissait pourtant clair après tout ce débat sur les intégristes du citage de source.

Arrêtez de me faire expliquer quand je dis une connerie, je me sens abscons, voire avec un ab de trop.

----------


## vectra

Désolé Lavabo!

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Est ce que à un seul moment j'ai dit le contraire ?


Oui, à commencer par le passage que je cite ... et re-cite ici :




> C'est assez terrible de constater à quel point *les soit disant défenseur   de la liberté* de circulation du savoir sont souvent pire que les plus   terrible défenseur du copyright strict.
> 
> Encore une fois la preuve que le plus gros problème du libre c'est *sa   communauté trop riche en cons* où des projets porté par des gens avec des   convictions au fond noble et intelligente ( ou peut être trop  idéaliste  et naïve pour certains ) sont trop régulièrement défendu par  des  abrutis qui "extrémisent"  le concept. ( le mot n'existe pas dans  un  wiki, misère qu'ai je fait ? )
> Si personne ne peut utiliser Wikipedia sans se faire emmerder pour des broutilles et bien personne ne l'utilisera !


Premier surlignage : tu émets un bon gros jugement sur les personnes dans leur ensemble.

Deuxième surlignage : si un con sur toute une communauté en fait une communauté trop riche en cons, c'est recevable, sinon, une fois de plus, tu généralises.

----------


## deathdigger

> Ça aurait été super gentil et très bisounours de sa part de citer ou remercier Wikipedia mais franchement ça aurais changer quoi pour qui ?


C'est ce qu'on appelle le respect tout simplement. O. Boulon s'est fait "plagier", et même si ça n'a pas donné plus de suites que ça, je pense qu'il aurait apprécié d'être cité.
C'est pas monétaire le problème, c'est juste une question de respect.

----------


## TheToune

> Oui, à commencer par le passage que je cite ... et re-cite ici :
> 
> 
> 
> Premier surlignage : tu émets un bon gros jugement sur les personnes dans leur ensemble.
> 
> Deuxième surlignage : si un con sur toute une communauté en fait une communauté trop riche en cons, c'est recevable, sinon, une fois de plus, tu généralises.


Ha oui dit donc ! 
Si tu plisse les yeux très fort, que tu fais des bons et que tu regarde ce que j'ai écrit a travers les troue d'une passoire on voit clairement que je dit que tout le monde est con  !
Et si tu fait attention avec cette méthode entre la ligne 3 et 4 j'ai mit une photo d'une madame toute nue ! Si regarde bien ! 

Sinon pour t'aider à comprendre le français voici des indices : l'utilisation de termes de fréquence comme "souvent" ou l'emploi d'un quantifiable flou comme "trop riche" ça n'est pas une généralisation.  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h11 ----------




> C'est ce qu'on appelle le respect tout simplement. O. Boulon s'est fait "plagier", et même si ça n'a pas donné plus de suites que ça, je pense qu'il aurait apprécié d'être cité.
> C'est pas monétaire le problème, c'est juste une question de respect.


Ce qui fait de Houellebecq un personnage irrespectueux : Pas le changement ! CQFD !
 :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sinon pour t'aider à comprendre le français voici des indices : l'utilisation de termes de fréquence comme "souvent" ou l'emploi d'un quantifiable flou comme "trop riche" ça n'est pas une généralisation.


Tu t'énerves fort alors que t'as été, sinon maladroit, assez tiré par les cheveux. Si je dis "tes postes sont trop riches en conneries", c'est une généralisation, tu vas mal le prendre et je comprendrais. Assume.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Merci LaVaBo, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu t'énerves fort alors que t'as été, sinon maladroit, assez tiré par les cheveux. Si je dis "tes postes sont trop riches en conneries", c'est une généralisation, tu vas mal le prendre et je comprendrais. Assume.


Ha non ! Ça serait un compliment !  :B):

----------


## Pronoein

> [...] le grand déballage de WikiLeaks.[...]
> Même préjudice imaginaire, même volonté de transparence, même "on nous cache tout on nous dit rien", mêmes amalgames relativistes.[...] "Si des gens devaient être mis en danger par ces révélations, nous nous en excusons" de l'autre.
> 
> Noces de sang du processus démocratique et du ressentiment.
> 
> Putain, Tocqueville voyait loin.


Tu fais pas un peu le troll là quand même? Tes jugements me semblent polémiques et à l'emporte pièce, et portent sur un sujet dont tu le dis toi-même presque personne ne voit le lien.






> Allah et le type qui a écrit la Bible vont ils se manger un procès faute de sources?


En tant qu'oeuvre littéraire, non, mais en tant que description de la réalité, oui. Il y a bien un procès épistémologique en cours depuis quelques siècles. Certains doutent par exemple de la Création et prétendent que l'homme descend de primates et que la terre a un peu plus de quatre milliards d'années au lieu de six mille ans. Le coeur de cette polémique repose justement sur les sources: d'un côté une communauté scientifique invoque des millions de sources objectives (c'est à dire accessibles par tous), d'un autre côté une communauté religieuse invoque un source divine, accessible à quelques prophètes seulement.
Le problème de la source, et plus généralement de la méthodologie, est déterminant pour l'élaboration du savoir. Wikipedia est loin d'avoir résolu ce problème, mais l'impératif de citer ses sources en cas de conflit va tout de même dans une direction constructive.
Dans le cas de notre Goncourt, il s'agit clairement d'une oeuvre artistique, peu importe sa médiocrité. On peut critiquer les passages didactiques par leur imprécision mais on ne peut pas prétendre que le bouquin est un manuel encyclopédique. Ce statut littéraire définit à mon avis le domaine des obligations morales et légales qu'on est en droit d'attendre de l'auteur.





> Wikipedia c'est du bruit blanc littéraire.


Difficile de te suivre. Wikipedia a neuf ans à peine et chacun de ses articles est en cours d'élaboration. Pour les articles mûrs, principalement sur la version anglaise, le ratio signal/bruit est fort, pratiquement équivalent aux encyclopédies professionnelles. Par contre plus l'article est marginal et anecdotique et plus il dépend des personnalités des éditeurs, ce qui est à double tranchant. Le temps et le nombre - et quelques exigences comme le respect et la neutralité -finissent généralement par lisser les conneries.





> Donc le souci n'est pas l'emprunt à un tier mais la commercialisation de cet emprunt.
> C'est donc plus une question économique que morale ou éthique.


L'aspect monétaire n'est pas problématique légalement et trés peu moralement: la licence CC-BY-SA permet l'exploitation commerciale et la plupart de la communauté du libre est d'accord qu'il est juste de rémunérer les promoteurs de la culture.
Il me semble que derrière l'anecdote littéraire et juridique le thème principal est s'il faut traiter la culture comme une propriété exclusive oui ou non. Ici, une propriété publique (Wikipedia) a servi - minoritairement et vaguement - à créer une propriété personnelle.
Les faits sont ridiculement sans importance, mais les principes en cause dans l'"apport" de Houellebecq sont qu'il a pioché - ingratement - dans ce qui est le patrimoine de tous pour fabriquer un morceau de culture dont il est propriétaire. Ce n'est techniquement pas du vol ni de la concurrence puisque rien n'a été ôté à Wikipedia, si ce n'est peut-être le sens des efforts des éditeurs. En effet, le reproche principal est que pendant que certains s'échinent avec plus ou moins de réussite à partager de la culture d'autres participent à en construire un système verrouillé, légalement et économiquement.
Ces deux systèmes s'ignorent normalement mais lorsque l'un vient copier un chouilla à l'autre, ce dernier peut légitimement se demander si cela porte le moindre tort au futur de son mouvement. Permettre une industrie branchée sur le libre qui ferait du fric et de la propriété sur le dos du bien commun découragerait rapidement les bénévoles qui se sentiraient captés et utilisés comme une bête (de trait, de labeur, de monture).
Une certaine menace psychologique est donc liée à cette anecdote qui peut être perçue comme une avant-garde. Si les lois ne protègent pas la philosophie du libre et que l'industrie propriétaire commence à la souiller, il y aura une raréfaction et radicalisation du mouvement - comme le montre la réaction de Gallaire. A mon avis, c'est le signe qu'il est grand temps à la philosophie du libre de mûrir et de proposer un paradigme complet, viable et cohérent, compréhensible par tous. Cela me rappelle un peu la philosophie hippie des années 60-70 qui a été fantastique mais morcelée et qui s'est désagrégée, grignotée, capturée, enlaidie, digérée et marginalisée par une société bien plus cohérente, prédatrice et plannificatrice dans son effort de rejet.

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est ce qu'on appelle le respect tout simplement. O. Boulon s'est fait "plagier", et même si ça n'a pas donné plus de suites que ça, je pense qu'il aurait apprécié d'être cité.
> C'est pas monétaire le problème, c'est juste une question de respect.


Pfff, ce n'est pas la même chose. Je ne sais pas quel texte O. Boulon s'est fait plagier, mais je suis sur qu'il y a une grosse différence. Les textes de Canard PC et en particulier de Boulon que j'ai pu lire sont souvent très subjectifs et parlent d'un ressenti. Ou en tout cas, ils émettent une opinion. En s'appropriant un de ces textes et en " plagiant " son rédacteur, tu manques de respect.

Alors que Wikipedia, au niveau personnalité, c'est de l'eau tiède. Ce que Houellebecq a récupéré sur Wikipedia, il aurait pu le faire sur n'importe quelle encyclopédie, livre scolaire d'histoire ou de biologie et obtenir le même résultat. C'est comme manquer de respect à un lieu commun.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Pfff, ce n'est pas la même chose. Je ne sais pas quel texte O. Boulon s'est fait plagier, mais je suis sur qu'il y a une grosse différence. Les textes de Canard PC et en particulier de Boulon que j'ai pu lire sont souvent très subjectifs et parlent d'un ressenti. Ou en tout cas, ils émettent une opinion. En s'appropriant un de ces textes et en " plagiant " son rédacteur, tu manques de respect.
> 
> Alors que Wikipedia, au niveau personnalité, c'est de l'eau tiède. Ce que Houellebecq a récupéré sur Wikipedia, il aurait pu le faire sur n'importe quelle encyclopédie, livre scolaire d'histoire ou de biologie et obtenir le même résultat. C'est comme manquer de respect à un lieu commun.



C'est faire un poids, deux mesures. Dans un article d'encyclopédie, il y a un travail de recherche des sources, de synthèse, et d'écriture. Ça mérite le respect aussi.

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est faire un poids, deux mesures. Dans un article d'encyclopédie, il y a un travail de recherche des sources, de synthèse, et d'écriture. Ça mérite le respect aussi.


Oui, mais pas du tout de la même manière.

Je ne participe pas à Wikipedia, principalement par flemme. Cependant, je pense m'y mettre un de ces jours, notamment parce que j'ai moi-même du mal à trouver des sources théoriques pour mes sujets d'étude, à cause de leur " nouveauté " (les dangers de l'autobiographie en bande dessinée, par exemple). Je pense donc, dans un élan altruiste (puisque l'altruisme est la base de wikipedia) partager mes sources, sans chercher à en retirer de la gloire ou quoi que ce soit.

A ce moment là, les textes que je pourrais écrire, je pense me battre les reins de l'utilisation qui peut en être fait. De toute manière, ce que j'écrirais pourrait être corrigé dans la seconde, ou être effacé à tout jamais de la base de donnée du site. Alors qu'un étudiant l'utilise dans une de ses copies mot pour mot ou qu'un écrivain l'utilise pour son collage, je vois pas le problème. Puisqu'avant tout Wikipedia est là pour donner, sans chercher à recevoir.

Bien sûr, c'est bien différent des textes que j'ai pu écrire pour valider mon Master, qui sont le résultat d'une année de recherche, de compilations de livres et d'interviews et qui expriment généralement mon avis sur la question. En me " plagiant " ou en recopiant ces textes, on touche quelque chose de beaucoup plus proche de moi. De la même façon que si l'on s'approprie un de mes dessins.

Et puis, on ne me fera pas penser que les personnes participant sur Wikipedia font des recherches uniquement pour alimenter le site. Je pense au contraire que les recherches sont faites en amont (pour d'autres raisons, universitaires, professionnelles ou par plaisir personnel) pour être ensuite partagées sur ce site.

Donc ouais, deux poids deux mesures.

Par contre, j'utilisais le terme " manquer de respect ", pour reprendre l'expression d'autres canards, mais je la déteste. Elle me rappelle les gamins qui s'insultent au collège, à base de : " d'où tu m'manques de respect, fissedepute ? "

----------


## iridium

> Non. Déjà il ne cite pas, il reprend. Après, il y a une question qui me taraude, que je n'avais pas exposé ici, parce qu'un peu fallacieuse. Mais comme tu en parles, j'y réponds.
> 
> " S'accorder le mérite ". Sérieusement les mecs, lorsque vous voyez un écrivain parler d'un domaine technique, ou de plusieurs évènements historiques précis, vous croyez vraiment qu'il a fait lui-même ses recherches, si ce n'est pas le sujet de son livre mais seulement un court passage ?
> 
> Croyez-vous que Houellebecq aurait du étudier les mouches pour pouvoir écrire une page de son roman, sans rien devoir à personne ? Dans le cas présent, croyez-vous que son livre tire une certaine gloire de décrire rapidement et de façon non exhaustive l'histoire de la ville de Beauvais ? Pensez-vous que l'auteur espère obtenir des récompenses pour sa présentation totalement novatrice et pertinente de la profession de commissaire ?
> 
> Il s'accorde aucun mérite en faisant ça et je ne pense pas que ce soit ces passages qui feront vendre son livre.


C'est bien gentil de faire un citation d'un de mes messages, mais si c'est pour réagir uniquement sur une formulation en brodant pour me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit (voir le contraire du reste du message) faut pas te sentir obligé. Surtout si tu as du mal à comprendre.
Comme c'est pas clair, je précise que je n'ai pas lu le roman en question, que je ne le lirai pas et que je m'en cogne. C'est le soucis qu'il a posé qui m'intéresse.

Pour ta culture, le "si" ici présent implique une hypothèse. Je n'affirme rien. Ensuite, le "du coup" fait référence à la partie précédente du message (que tu ne cite pas), et qui explique pourquoi j'ai écris ça. 




> l'auteur espère obtenir des récompenses pour sa présentation totalement novatrice et pertinente de la profession de commissaire


Non. Déjà il n'innove pas, il reprend. Après, il y a une question qui me  taraude, que je n'avais pas exposé ici, parce qu'un peu fallacieuse.  Mais comme tu en parles, j'y réponds.

" obtenir des récompenses ". Sérieusement les mecs, lorsque vous voyez un  écrivain parler d'un domaine technique, ou de plusieurs évènements  historiques précis, vous croyez vraiment qu'il cherche à en obtenir des récompenses, si ce n'est pas le sujet de son livre mais seulement un  court passage ?

J'espère que ce texte n'était pas sous licence libre, sinon ça va encore faire tout un foin…

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu fais pas un peu le troll là quand même? Tes jugements me semblent polémiques et à l'emporte pièce, et portent sur un sujet dont tu le dis toi-même presque personne ne voit le lien.


Bien sûr que je trolle. Volontairement, en plus.

Cela dit, je persiste (et je suis pas le seul, cf. Abiker), il y a un lien entre les deux affaires.

Tout à l'heure je suis tombé sur ce papier de Causeur à propos de _WikiLeaks_. Extrait, c'est moi qui souligne.




> *Leur vision du monde procède de leur vision de l’informatique.* Leurs schémas d’analyse partent du web pour s’appliquer ensuite au monde. L’industrie du libre, c’est chouette. Le savoir doit être partagé. On ne doit rien cacher. Tout doit pouvoir circuler, tout partout tout gratuitement. C’est le grand partage, des câbles diplomatiques comme du dernier single de Justin Bieber. C’est transparent, c’est si jouli. En prime, pour certains, ça se passe sur le Net, ça élargit leur champ d’action, voire leur chiffre d’affaires, ce qui se concilie si opportunément avec le discours acidulé qui nous est servi.


Difficile de ne pas voir le lien avec Houellebecq.

Comme quoi mon post, aussi trollesque soit-il, n'est pas du tout hors sujet. Beaucoup moins que tous ces débats sur la qualité ou non de Wikipédia, qui n'est pas en cause ici.

Pour revenir sur le débat entre Boulon et DarkScythe, finalement pas si stérile que ça. 

Quand je lis...



> Mais tout simplement du fait que le gars qui veut laisser un truc, ce qui l'intéresse, c'est de toucher les gens et pour ça, clairement la diffusion libre est très intéressante !


...je comprends mieux le problème.

_"Toucher les gens"_. Je m'imagine devant Flaubert. _"Eh Gustave, toi, ce que tu voulais, avec_ Bovary_, c'était toucher les gens, pas vrai ?"_. Je pense qu'il m'aurait tué, ou qu'il aurait trouvé l'inspiration pour un _Bouvard et Pécuchet II : Le Retour_.

On est pile-poil devant ce qu'est une _"vision du monde qui procède d'une vision de l'informatique"_. Une logique de flux. Partager les œuvres, les rendre disponibles à tous jusqu'à en déposséder leurs auteurs (qui seraient tout de même cités mais n'aurait pas le droit d'en jouir financièrement ou d'avoir le moindre contrôle sur leur distribution une fois la bouteille jetée à la mer). Une logique horizontale, d'indifférenciation. La logique du web, en quelque sorte.

N'importe qui peut tenir un blog. N'importe qui ne peut pas être publié. Être accepté par un éditeur dans une collection représente, qu'on le veuille ou non, une élection. Si ce n'était pas le cas, tous les wannabe-écrivains feraient circuler leurs textes en PDF au lieu de continuer, en 2010, à gratter aux portes closes des maisons d'édition. Parce qu'on ne peut se dire auteur sans la reconnaissance de ses pairs. Un écrivain qui n'a jamais rien publié n'est pas un écrivain. La barrière est là. L'œuvre doit être reconnue pour exister. Et sa reconnaissance est, du même coup, la reconnaissance de son auteur. Sa possession (légale) est aussi la possession du statut. Une reconnaissance sans laquelle ni l'œuvre ni l'auteur n'existeraient pleinement. Une œuvre, comme le dit Boulon, est _"plus que tout autre chose du domaine privé"_. Ca, aucune licence ou utopie n'y changera rien. Rien à voir avec le clivage entre société de l'abondance et société de la rareté. On ne parle pas du code source d'un kernel là, ni du séquençage d'un chromosome. On parle d'art et d'artistes.

Symboliquement, le culte du domaine public et de la libre distribution est catastrophique pour la littérature. C'est la mort de l'art et le triomphe définitif du culturel.

Je ne sais plus qui disait que _"la licence Creative Commons ne fait pas de différence entre citation dans le cadre d'une publication scientifique et citation dans un ouvrage littéraire"_. C'est vrai et le fait qu'on s'en soucie (cf. les propos de la nana Wikimédia qui parle de "citations mal faites" dans le bouquin de Houellebecq) est révélateur. Jusque là, un certain bon sens ou une compréhension intuitive des hiérarchies, je n'en sais rien, faisait qu'un éditeur d'encyclopédie n'aurait jamais collé un procès à un auteur qui aurait utilisé quelques lignes de sa prose pour tenter un effet de style.

Mais les hiérarchies sont mortes, ne reste plus que le désir de reconnaissance. Trop de mauvaise foi ou d'inculture pour comprendre. _Il faut appliquer les licences_. Le XXIe siècle sera littéral ou ne sera pas.

*tl;dr :*
La provoc de Gallaire n'est qu'un coup de pub sans intérêt. Les échos et soutiens qu'il reçoit sur Internet sont les symptômes d'un changement de paradigme dans l'idée que les gens se font de la création artistique.

----------


## iridium

> Sinon, une fois encore, certaines réponses me laissent penser que certaines personnes passent à côté du sujet.
> Alors, j'explicite.
> Wikipedia c'est du bruit blanc littéraire.
> Peut être qu' on va finir par trouver un terrain de compréhension à partir de ça.


C'est justement ce qui pose problème : wikipedia n'a aucun intérêt artistique, mais la loi considère que l'article sur Philip K. Dick est une œuvre au même titre que _Les androïdes rêvent-il de moutons électroniques ?_. Dans cet exemple, la différence est évidente, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est bien gentil de faire un citation d'un de mes messages, mais si c'est pour réagir uniquement sur une formulation en brodant pour me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit (voir le contraire du reste du message) faut pas te sentir obligé. Surtout si tu as du mal à comprendre.


Ohohoh, pardon ! Je ne pensais pas t'attaquer directement sur ce coup là. Je profitais juste de ton message et du passage que j'ai cité pour réagir aux messages d'internautes furax à l'idée que Houellebecq se " fassent du fric " avec un article wikipedia auquel ils auraient participé.

Mea Culpa, je pensais pas à toi. Surtout que je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'ensemble du message, l'absence de distinction entre une oeuvre d'art et un ouvrage scientifique étant un problème que je soulève depuis mon premier message sur ce topic.




> Non. Déjà il n'innove pas, il reprend. Après, il y a une question qui me  taraude, que je n'avais pas exposé ici, parce qu'un peu fallacieuse.  Mais comme tu en parles, j'y réponds.


 ::rolleyes::  Pour le coup, c'est à ton tour de mal comprendre mon message. J'utilisais une figure de style courante sur internet appelée l'ironie. Par là, je voulais me moquer des internautes qui pensent que Houellebecq pourraient retirer du prestige d'une description chopée sur Wikipedia, qui est loin pour moi d'avoir des définitions avant gardistes sur le métier de commissaire. 




> N'importe qui peut tenir un blog. N'importe qui ne peut pas être publié.


Cette phrase me fait penser à un auteur de bd (de l'Association je crois. Je me demande même si ce n'était pas JC Menu) qui expliquait que pour lui, la bande dessinée n'existait pas sur internet. Pour la même raison.

----------


## deathdigger

> Quand je lis...
> 
> ...je comprends mieux le problème.
> 
> _"Toucher les gens"_. Je m'imagine devant Flaubert. _"Eh Gustave, toi, ce que tu voulais, avec_ Bovary_, c'était toucher les gens, pas vrai ?"_. Je pense qu'il m'aurait tué, ou qu'il aurait trouvé l'inspiration pour un _Bouvard et Pécuchet II : Le Retour_.


Je crois que c'est surtout du désir d'immortalité dont il s'agit, et pour cela il est vrai qu'internet permet à de parfaits inconnus d'accéder à la reconnaissance (même si dans le cas de Wikipédia, c'est anonyme).

----------


## Ze Pompom

Je reprends quelques passages qui sont apparus un peu en marges du débat :




> En fait, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est prétendre que donner à l'humanité la culture que des individus ont créée en prive les créateurs. Je pense au contraire que le *vrai artiste vit au travers de la transmission de sa création*, quel qu'en soit le moyen, du moment qu'elle lui est attribuée. Le fait d'en vivre n'est pas un automatisme (même si de mon point de vue,* ce serait* un juste retour des choses) : il existe des artistes *qui bossent comme tout le monde* et créent à côté.


Tu es bien gentil de vaguement autoriser à un artiste de pouvoir vivre de son travail (mais bon tu ne vas trop loin là dessus, tu ne fais qu'exprimer ton point de vue...), encore que visiblement tu ne considèrent pas que ce soit un vrai 'boulot'. Le 'Vrai Artiste' vit au travers de la transmission de sa création, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux tellement c'est beau. Bon après, j'espère que ça fait aussi vivre ses enfants et sa famille au vrai artiste (encore qu'on pourrait légitimement se poser la question, un 'vrai artiste' a-t-il le droit à une famille ? au bonheur ? peut-il jouer à des jeux vidéos ? et s'il porte des pantoufles vertes est-ce toujours un vrai artiste ? )




> L'auteur qui écrit pour se faire une rente sur des dizaines d'années, ce n'est pas un artiste, c'est un opportuniste et si la situation changeait et qu'il se mettait à ne plus écrire, *nous ne perdrions pas grand chose.*


J'adore le jugement à la fois moral et artistique sur le mec qui pourrait vouloir gagner sa vie avec son travail (pardon il se ferait une RENTE ! Quel sale opportuniste...). Les seuls vrais artistes, il faut qu'ils vivent sous les ponts sinon c'est pas des vrais. A la limite on va leur filer un quignon de pain pas trop dur de temps en temps.  




> Je pense qu'une idée faussée s'est imposée qui confond création artistique et activité professionnelle, deux notions qui me paraissent assez opposées bien que les plus chanceux puissent être amenés à pouvoir vivre de leur art.


Je dois dire que ce genre de réflexions me fait complètement halluciner. être écrivain, ou peintre, ou compositeur ne serait donc pas une activité professionnelle ? En quoi création artistique et activités professionnelle seraient-elles opposées ? On nage en plein dans le palluchage sur l'aaaaaaaaaaart et l'aaaaaaaaaaaaaartiste, artiste qui doit correspondre à certains stéréotypes bien sympas alors même que ces stéréotypes n'ont absolument aucune pertinence si on regarde l'histoire de l'art...

[edit] ah bein c'est plus tellement en marge puisque sebum vient d'en reparler dans son post

----------


## Vico la déveine

Voici un petit exemple de l'enfer pédant et rigoriste que le monde serait si chaque roman se tapait la douloureuse mission de citer ses sources. On va prendre un passage au hasard de cette œuvre méconnue qu'est Crime et châtiment (Dostoïevski, 1866) et le transposer dans le contexte du monde libre et idéal que certains ici prônent:




> Alors une étrange (Totoroge, 2010) idée lui vint à l'esprit (ESPRIT, 1968) : tous ses vêtements étaient peut-être couverts de sang (EFS, 2000), il y avait peut-être beaucoup de tâches (Boulogne, 1983), il ne les voyait seulement pas, ne les remarquait pas, car son jugement avait faibli, était morcelé... son cerveau obscurci... Soudain il se rappela que sur la bourse (Bigard, 2010) également il  avait du sang .


Bordel ça donne envie!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Voici un petit exemple de l'enfer pédant et rigoriste que le monde serait si chaque roman se tapait la douloureuse mission de citer ses sources. On va prendre un passage au hasard de cette œuvre méconnue qu'est Crime et châtiment (Dostoïevski, 1866) et le transposer dans le contexte du monde libre et idéal que certains ici prônent:
> 
> 
> 
> Bordel ça donne envie!


Oh j'ai lolé!


 ::wub:: _J'aime_  :tired: _Ajouter commentaire_

----------


## O.Boulon

> Voici un petit exemple de l'enfer pédant et rigoriste que le monde serait si chaque roman se tapait la douloureuse mission de citer ses sources. On va prendre un passage au hasard de cette œuvre méconnue qu'est Crime et châtiment (Dostoïevski, 1866) et le transposer dans le contexte du monde libre et idéal que certains ici prônent:
> 
> 
> 
> Bordel ça donne envie!


Tu sais que tu as des fans à la rédac' ?

----------


## iridium

> Ohohoh, pardon ! Je ne pensais pas t'attaquer directement sur ce coup là. Je profitais juste de ton message et du passage que j'ai cité pour réagir aux messages d'internautes furax à l'idée que Houellebecq se " fassent du fric " avec un article wikipedia auquel ils auraient participé.
> 
> Mea Culpa, je pensais pas à toi. Surtout que je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'ensemble du message, l'absence de distinction entre une oeuvre d'art et un ouvrage scientifique étant un problème que je soulève depuis mon premier message sur ce topic.


Au temps pour moi, le tu dans ta phrase suivante m'a fait pensez que c'est en partie à moi que tu t'adressais.




> Pour le coup, c'est à ton tour de mal comprendre mon message. J'utilisais une figure de style courante sur internet appelée l'ironie. Par là, je voulais me moquer des internautes qui pensent que Houellebecq pourraient retirer du prestige d'une description chopée sur Wikipedia, qui est loin pour moi d'avoir des définitions avant gardistes sur le métier de commissaire.


Sur le fond je suis de ton avis, mais c'est une façon de dire qu'en faisant une citation tronquée (tirée de ton message), on peut arriver à tout et n'importe quoi (en l'occurrence l'opposé de ton propos), surtout que mon argumentaire est aussi une reprise de ton propre message en changeant quelques mots (d'où la dernière vanne qui est de fait ironique). 
Mais si tu ne t'adressais pas à moi ça tombe un peu à l'eau…

----------


## Tetsuro999

> N'importe qui peut tenir un blog. N'importe qui ne peut pas être publié. Être accepté par un éditeur dans une collection représente, qu'on le veuille ou non, une élection. Si ce n'était pas le cas, tous les wannabe-écrivains feraient circuler leurs textes en PDF au lieu de continuer, en 2010, à gratter aux portes closes des maisons d'édition. Parce qu'on ne peut se dire auteur sans la reconnaissance de ses pairs. Un écrivain qui n'a jamais rien publié n'est pas un écrivain. La barrière est là. L'œuvre doit être reconnue pour exister. Et sa reconnaissance est, du même coup, la reconnaissance de son auteur. Sa possession (légale) est aussi la possession du statut. Une reconnaissance sans laquelle ni l'œuvre ni l'auteur n'existeraient pleinement. Une œuvre, comme le dit Boulon, est _"plus que tout autre chose du domaine privé"_. Ca, aucune licence ou utopie n'y changera rien. Rien à voir avec le clivage entre société de l'abondance et société de la rareté. On ne parle pas du code source d'un kernel là, ni du séquençage d'un chromosome. On parle d'art et d'artistes.


Un auteur non publié aurait d’emblée moins de valeur qu’un écrivain reconnu, même auteur de littérature de gare, simplement car il n’a pas décroché le saint graal de la publication à compte d’éditeur ? Celui dont l’oeuvre n’est pas reconnue ne peut même pas se prévaloir d’être auteur ? 

J'ai relu au moins 15 fois ce paragraphe en me demandant ce qu'était ce tissu d'âneries avant de comprendre où tu voulais en venir. Je n’ai rien d’intelligent à y ajouter, le monde de la littérature serait bien moribond si tout texte n’était écrit que par désir de reconnaissance ; hélas ce culte est bien ancré dans les moeurs, on écrit pour se faire un nom et la populace lit ceux qui ont un nom, heureusement que la création est avant tout plaisir personnel.

----------


## Pronoein

> Tout à l'heure je suis tombé sur ce papier de Causeur à propos de WikiLeaks. Extrait, c'est moi qui souligne.


J'ai lu son article, repris sur Rue89. Arguments émotifs (mépris, haine et peur) et accusations farfelues (par exemple dans ton extrait il implique que les geeks font du chiffre d'affaire sur les fuites de Wikileak). Il y a trés peu de matière à réflexion, sauf à vouloir analyser la bêtise ou mauvaise foi de l'auteur.
Causeur affirme sans fondement qu'il faut faire confiance à la diplomatie et lui laisser ses secrets parce que c'est le seul moyen d'éviter des morts. A mon sens c'est de la menace terroriste visant à imposer une pensée unique: celle de la soumission au pouvoir et à son opacité.
Ce qui est ironique est qu'il cite l'affaire de l'Iran comme démonstration des besoins de la diplomatie alors que cela fait 49 ans que les USA et les mollah font leur partie d'échecs diplomatiques tandis que 70 millions d'iraniens demandent la démission des intégristes et que l'opinion occidentale est manipulée selon la stratégies du moment de Washington (d'une manière analogue aux "preuves irréfutables d'armes de destructions massives de l'Irak"). 
Enfin, l'interprétation sur l'origine et les raisons des geeks de vouloir partager et dévoiler les secrets est arbitraire et superficielle. En fait, l'article de Causeur accumule tellement d'erreurs et de fausseté que pour chacun des "arguments" qu'il avance, il y a dix bonnes raisons de penser le contraire.
Bon je ferme la parenthèse sur Causeur mais je remarque que tu trolles et cites deux gesticuleurs superficiels: à croire que tu passes le plus clair de ton temps à obscurcir celui des autres.





> "Toucher les gens". Je m'imagine devant Flaubert. "Eh Gustave, toi, ce que tu voulais, avec Bovary, c'était toucher les gens, pas vrai ?". Je pense qu'il m'aurait tué, ou qu'il aurait trouvé l'inspiration pour un Bouvard et Pécuchet II : Le Retour.


J'aimerais savoir ce qui te fait interprêter Flaubert de cette manière-là. Il était extrêment bosseur et exigent sur son art, certains passages de Bovary lui ont pris des mois de rédaction, il se documentait pendant des années pour certaines oeuvres, ses écrits avaient des visées sociales, etc. Je ne me risque pas à dire qu'il voulait toucher les gens, mais affirmer le contraire me semble péremptoire et léger.




> On est pile-poil devant ce qu'est une "vision du monde qui procède d'une vision de l'informatique". Une logique de flux. Partager les œuvres, les rendre disponibles à tous jusqu'à en déposséder leurs auteurs (qui seraient tout de même cités mais n'aurait pas le droit d'en jouir financièrement ou d'avoir le moindre contrôle sur leur distribution une fois la bouteille jetée à la mer). Une logique horizontale, d'indifférenciation. La logique du web, en quelque sorte.


Je ne suis pas certain que la seule origine de cette vision du monde procède de l'informatique. Le partage n'a pas attendu l'ordinateur et internet pour être inventé. En fait, il semblerait que la plupart des organisations non impérialistes (ce qui exclut l'Occident des deux derniers millénaires) soient de type communautaires. D'autre part il a été dit une dizaine de fois ici que la jouissance financière n'est pas en cause ni légalement, ni moralement tant qu'elle respecte une certaine modération. C'est donc de l'acharnement obtus que de résumer la position du libre à l'interdiction commerciale de la culture.
Quant à la logique horizontale d'indifferentiation que tu perçois, on peut y opposer exactement le contraire: le partage permet la synergie et la construction: on pioche dans le patrimoine commun, on y ajoute quelque chose, et cela fait avancer la littérature, l'art, la culture, le savoir, etc. 
Finalement, après déblayage, le seul argument non trollesque que tu mentionnes, est celui du contrôle de la distribution. Or je pense qu'il y a quelques extrêmes à éviter: le détournement de l'oeuvre pour nous faire dire ce que l'on n'a pas dit, la restriction discriminatoire de ce qui est d'intérêt général (j'inclus par là les abus de pouvoir secrets et la culture réservée à une élite) ou se faire spolier des fruits de nos efforts (ce qui est déjà le cas avec l'édition littéraire actuelle qui prend à peu près 90% des bénéfices). Or que je sache, personne ne souhaite aucun de ces extrêmes parmi les consommateurs. Personne ne dit sérieusement que les artistes devraient crever de faim (enfin sauf parfois le gouvernement et l'édition).
Aussi la division entre la communauté du libre et celle de la production artistique ou littéraire me semble artificielle et stérile. L'écrasante majorité des intéressés sont d'accord sur les principes de fond. Seule une minorité d'extrémistes ou de parasites sont motivés pour maintenir la confusion et la division.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un auteur non publié aurait d’emblée moins de valeur qu’un écrivain reconnu, même auteur de littérature de gare, simplement car il n’a pas décroché le saint graal de la publication à compte d’éditeur ? Celui dont l’oeuvre n’est pas reconnue ne peut même pas se prévaloir d’être auteur ? 
> 
> J'ai relu au moins 15 fois ce paragraphe en me demandant ce qu'était ce tissu d'âneries avant de comprendre où tu voulais en venir. Je n’ai rien d’intelligent à y ajouter, le monde de la littérature serait bien moribond si tout texte n’était écrit que par désir de reconnaissance ; hélas ce culte est bien ancré dans les moeurs, on écrit pour se faire un nom et la populace lit ceux qui ont un nom, heureusement que la création est avant tout plaisir personnel.


T'as une vision un peu romantique, limite enfantine de l'écrivain. Pour pas dire un peu "âne".
Non, celui dont l'oeuvre n'est pas publié et reste dans un tiroir ne peut pas se prévaloir d'être auteur.
Au mieux peut-il dire qu'il a écrit un truc.
Allez, qu'il est écrivant plutôt qu'écrivain.
C'est un peu comme si je disais que je suis mannequin parce que j'essaye des fringues dans mon dressing...

Et crois moi, c'est quasi systématiquement les plus minables qui t'expliquent qu'ils sont des grands incompris. Les autres ferment leurs gueules et travaillent.

Faut sortir de cette grosse pensée de merde qui veut que "tout le monde peut être tout ce qu'il veut parce que tout le monde à le droit à tout".
T'es rien tant que tu n'as pas eu la sanction du monde extérieur et de tes pairs. C'est tout.
C'est moche, ça t'angoisse parce que ça veut dire que ta bonne volonté et ton désir ne suffiront peut être pas, c'est discriminatoire, c'est pas juste... Mais c'est comme ça.

Finalement, ce que tu exprimes, c'est la conséquence du côté nocif du culte des "poètes maudits" régnant dans nos écoles... 
Ca a encore renforcé notre amour des losers et notre méfiance instinctive pour les "institutions". Méchants éditeurs incompétents !
Mais pour un Tristan Corbière, combien de gros tâcherons se réfugiant derrière lui, persuadés de n'avoir jamais eu de reconnaissance par la faute des circonstances ou des méchants éditeurs ?

Finalement, aujourd'hui, il est plus facile de ne pas être publié.
On peut se targuer d'être d'avant garde, surpuissant, transcendant, omnicool.
Et incompris. Donc forcément génial.
Par contre, ces salauds d'auteurs publiés sont vraiment des usurpateurs. Ils ont fait un pacte, ils ont vendu leur âme.

Ben non.
Pour rejoindre le reste de la conversation, être publié, être critiqué, arriver entre les mains des gens, être considéré digne d'intérêt artistique (ou commercial), c'est aussi indispensable pour être un écrivain que d'indiquer ses sources pour être un type bien sur Wikipedia.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Tu es bien gentil de vaguement autoriser à un artiste de pouvoir vivre  de son travail (mais bon tu ne vas trop loin là dessus, tu ne fais  qu'exprimer ton point de vue...), encore que visiblement tu ne  considèrent pas que ce soit un vrai 'boulot'. Le 'Vrai Artiste' vit au  travers de la transmission de sa création, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux  tellement c'est beau. Bon après, j'espère que ça fait aussi vivre ses  enfants et sa famille au vrai artiste (encore qu'on pourrait  légitimement se poser la question, un 'vrai artiste' a-t-il le droit à  une famille ? au bonheur ? peut-il jouer à des jeux vidéos ? et s'il  porte des pantoufles vertes est-ce toujours un vrai artiste ?)


Ici, il y a deux visions qui s'affrontent :
- pour moi, l'Art est une expression de l'artiste, un moyen transcendant qui lui permet d'enrichir le patrimoine de l'humanité. Dans ce sens, on devrait (conditionnel parce que ce n'est pas le cas général *actuellement*) lui permettre d'en vivre. Dans ce cas, la richesse derrière la création, c'est sa transmission au maximum de personnes, ce qui rend l'artiste immortel. Sauf que ça exclut la marchandisation de la culture pour en faire les "best-sellers" et autres avatars ridicules d'une société où la valeur de la personne est proportionnelle au contenu de son compte en banque;
- une autre vision, dans laquelle posséder son œuvre est synonyme d'en tirer le plus de blé possible. C'est l'art envisagé comme une source de revenus et comme une activité professionnelle. C'est envisageable, mais c'est passer à côté de l'aspect "immortel" de l'œuvre et de son créateur. Ramener l'artiste à une activité professionnelle, c'est en faire un mercenaire de la culture et finalement, une personne comme les autres, qu'on ne peut pas considérer comme "plus" que d'autres.




> T'as une vision un peu romantique, limite enfantine de l'écrivain. Pour pas dire un peu "âne".
> Non, celui dont l'oeuvre n'est pas publié et reste dans un tiroir ne peut pas se prévaloir d'être auteur.


Non, combien de grands artistes ont été reconnus bien après leur mort ? Des grands compositeurs, des écrivains, etc. Certes c'est triste, mais c'est la réalité. Ce n'est justement pas parce que tu es publié que tu es un artiste : dire ça est un argument d'autorité. Quand tu es publié, tu es jugé, non sur ton apport artistique, mais sur ton adéquation à un marché potentiel, donc à ce que tu peux rapporter à ton éditeur.

Bien sûr, parmi les publiants, il restera des artistes avec un grand A, mais pas une majorité.




> Allez, qu'il est écrivant plutôt qu'écrivain.


Et tu confonds publiant et artiste  :;): 




> Finalement, ce que tu exprimes, c'est la conséquence du côté nocif du culte des "poètes maudits" régnant dans nos écoles... 
> Ça a encore renforcé notre amour des losers et notre méfiance  instinctive pour les "institutions". Méchants éditeurs incompétents !


Tu cherches des explications là où elles ne sont pas. Les éditeurs ne sont pas incompétents, ils ont juste un objectif totalement différent de la transmission de l'art et qui consiste à s'approprier l'Art (et pas seulement) pour le transformer en un bien de consommation et le vendre entre le rayon charcuterie et le rayon TV.

En fait, j'ai l'impression de parler dans le vide tout simplement parce que Sébum et toi, entre autres, vous sentez proches (de part votre boulot ou vos attentes dans la vie) de ces artistes et que vous vous sentez attaqués comme si on vous disait qu'il faudrait que CPC soit gratos, tout comme je me suis senti concerné et attaqué quand il y a eu des généralisations trollesques sur le libre. C'est humain, c'est normal. Je ne défends pas une vision des choses parfaites, mais la vôtre ne l'est pas non plus. Pour vous rappeler le mal amené par la marchandisation et les éditeurs, je vous renvoie au coup de gueule (justifié à mon sens) qui avait été publié dans un CPC contre Apple et ses méthodes de censure.

Par contre, je n'ai pas la même vision des choses, d'autres non plus et c'est de ça qu'on débat; je m'étonnerais qu'on trouve un consensus sinon il y a belle lurette que les artistes vivraient de leur art sans pour autant que sa diffusion ne sois captée essentiellement par quelques éditeurs.

C'est pour ça que même si personne ne me convaincra de changer mon avis sur l'essence de l'art et que je n'arriverai à convaincre personne de ma vision des choses, en discuter avec vous me fait mieux comprendre la vision opposée et intégrer certains de ses éléments à ma conception des choses. Et j'espère que ça a été également profitable pour vous.

La chose à faire est de ne pas rester arc-bouté sur sa vision unique et tenter de faire converger les deux visions : celle qui transcende l'humain et le commerce et celle qui permet de vivre de son art (sans quoi, sa perpétuation sera mise en péril).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, combien de grands artistes ont été reconnus bien après leur mort ? Des grands compositeurs, des écrivains, etc. Certes c'est triste, mais c'est la réalité. Ce n'est justement pas parce que tu es publié que tu es un artiste : dire ça est un argument d'autorité. Quand tu es publié, tu es jugé, non sur ton apport artistique, mais sur ton adéquation à un marché potentiel, donc à ce que tu peux rapporter à ton éditeur.


Oui mais non.
Faut bien faire la distinction entre art et culture. Ou pas.
Etre publié ne fait pas forcément de toi un artiste (cf Stephanie Meyer - Twilight  ::ninja:: ), par contre ça fait de  la personne un acteur de la scène culturelle. Que sa production soit naze n'entre pas en ligne de compte.

Puis quand on voit tout ce qui est publié, du pire au meilleur, celui qui n'a pas réussi à "vendre" son manuscrit ne mérite probablement pas d'être connu.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Puis quand on voit tout ce qui est publié, du pire au meilleur, celui  qui n'a pas réussi à "vendre" son manuscrit ne mérite probablement pas  d'être connu.


Tu sais, c'est comme les embauches : combien de connards incompétents ont des postes parce qu'ils se vendent bien alors que des mecs très compétents se font baiser juste parce qu'ils restent réalistes sur leurs capacités.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon j'abandonne.
C'est même plus un cul de sac.

En fait, ce topic, c'est un peu comme si moi -2 en math au bac, une sainte horreur de la pensée logique et linéaire, aucune maîtrise de la programmation- je débarquais dans le code d'un développeur surpuissant programmant dans un langage hyper pointu et que je me mettais à corriger ses fautes de syntaxe, à lui reprocher la pauvreté de son vocabulaire et son mépris des structures grammaticales.
C'est une question d'équipement conceptuel. Un peu comme de discuter 3D avec un point sur une feuille.

Après, je vous laisse explorer tout seul ce que signifie pour le monde le fait que, moi, je ne m'octroie pas ces libertés, alors que l'inverse est pas forcément vrai...

L'Art est pour tous.
L'Art est à tous.
Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> N'importe qui peut tenir un blog. N'importe qui ne peut pas être publié. Être accepté par un éditeur dans une collection représente, qu'on le veuille ou non, une élection. Si ce n'était pas le cas, tous les wannabe-écrivains feraient circuler leurs textes en PDF au lieu de continuer, en 2010, à gratter aux portes closes des maisons d'édition. Parce qu'on ne peut se dire auteur sans la reconnaissance de ses pairs. Un écrivain qui n'a jamais rien publié n'est pas un écrivain. La barrière est là. L'œuvre doit être reconnue pour exister. Et sa reconnaissance est, du même coup, la reconnaissance de son auteur. Sa possession (légale) est aussi la possession du statut.


Marrant, c'est tout aussi valable pour une publication technique, du chercheur scientifique à l'essayiste philosophe. Qui eux devront publier une bibliographie précise de leurs sources.
Wikipedia serait un immense blog technique ?

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Après, je vous laisse explorer tout seul ce que signifie pour le monde  le fait que, moi, je ne m'octroie pas ces libertés, alors que l'inverse  est pas forcément vrai...


Ça signifie tout simplement la sacralisation du statut pour confisquer le débat. Tu fais ce que tu veux, moi je me satisfais pas d'un "toute façon, t'y connais rien alors ta gueule". Quand on est en face de quelque chose d'aussi subjectif que l'art, on est en droit de questionner "l'expert".




> Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?


Tu mets le doigt sur la question existentielle que tout le monde s'est posée un jour au l'autre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu sais, c'est comme les embauches : combien de connards incompétents ont des postes parce qu'ils se vendent bien alors que des mecs très compétents se font baiser juste parce qu'ils restent réalistes sur leurs capacités.


Non ça n'a pas grand chose à voir. C'est comme les comparaisons entre automobile et jeu vidéo, les règles qui régissent ces milieux sont bien trop différentes.

Et je me répète: si t'as fait un bon truc, y'aura toujours une maison d'édition prête à te publier. Même si c'est un mauvais truc d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: 
. Si personne ne veut de ton manuscrit c'est qu'il y a 99,9% de chance pour qu'il soit complètement inintéressant, d'un point de vue divertissant, culturel ou informatif. Et pour les 0,1% qui reste, c'est moche mais c'est la vie.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ça signifie tout simplement la  sacralisation du statut pour confisquer le débat. Tu fais ce que tu  veux, moi je me satisfais pas d'un "toute façon, t'y connais rien alors  ta gueule". Quand on est en face de quelque chose d'aussi subjectif que  l'art, on est en droit de questionner "l'expert".


On en revient à la crédibilité d'un propos qui dépend de sa source.





> Tu mets le doigt sur la question existentielle que tout le monde s'est posée un jour au l'autre.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> On en revient à la crédibilité d'un propos qui dépend de sa source.


C'est pas tout à fait ce que j'avais en tête, même si une mauvaise source donne de mauvais arguments.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on supprime le débat au nom de l'expertise qui se justifie par elle-même. L'exemple le plus flagrant est la confiscation du débat démocratique en France (et pas seulement) au nom de l'expertise, sans pour autant qu'aucun expert n'aille plus loin dans son "argumentation" que "Je suis l'expert et je vous dis que la vérité c'est ça".

----------


## Vico la déveine

> Tu sais que tu as des fans à la rédac' ?


T'as l'air d'être un solide gaillard alors on va faire un deal: tu tapes 10 euros à chaque personne qui scande mon nom à la rédac' (par respect pour mes holy copyrights) et tu fumes ceux qui refusent. Ensuite tu gardes 50% et on repart tous avec les poches pleines.




> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on supprime le débat au nom de l'expertise qui se justifie par elle-même. L'exemple le plus flagrant est la confiscation du débat démocratique en France (et pas seulement) au nom de l'expertise, sans pour autant qu'aucun expert n'aille plus loin dans son "argumentation" que "Je suis l'expert et je vous dis que la vérité c'est ça".


Alors j'ai aussi tendance à voir ça d'un sale oeil mais, de l'autre côté, il se passe ça: imagines que t'es un putain d'expert en énergie nucléaire même pas corrompu et qu'après une étude bien ficelée t'arrive à la conclusion qu'un site X est parfaitement fiable. Qu'importe le temps que t'auras passé à fignoler ton étude d'impact, à vulgariser les points importants et à rassurer: tu vas te fader une armée d'incompétents en colère persuadés de débattre à ton niveau après avoir parcouru le site d'un parti d'ecofreaks quelconque. Pour conclure tu seras probablement traité de fachiste et la populace brandira ses enfants cancéreux à ton visage pour te prouver ton tord. Salaud!

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Alors j'ai aussi tendance à voir ça d'un sale oeil mais, de l'autre côté, il se passe ça: imagines que t'es un putain d'expert en énergie nucléaire même pas corrompu et qu'après une étude bien ficelée t'arrive à la conclusion qu'un site X est parfaitement fiable. Qu'importe le temps que t'auras passé à fignoler ton étude d'impact, à vulgariser les points importants et à rassurer: tu vas te fader une armée d'incompétents en colère persuadés de débattre à ton niveau après avoir parcouru le site d'un parti d'ecofreaks quelconque. Pour conclure tu seras probablement traité de fachiste et la populace brandira ses enfants cancéreux à ton visage pour te prouver ton tord. Salaud!


Si tu as fourni l'étude, ça va être difficile pour les autres de te démonter. Ils auront leur droit de réponse, c'est légitime, mais devront disposer d'éléments techniques convaincants pour prouver que la conclusion de l'étude est erronée. C'est là toute la différence entre l'expert qui arrive sans autre argument que son statut d'expert et le gars qui fournit son argumentation.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si tu as fourni l'étude, ça va être difficile pour les autres de te démonter. Ils auront leur droit de réponse, c'est légitime, mais devront disposer d'éléments techniques convaincants pour prouver que la conclusion de l'étude est erronée. C'est là toute la différence entre l'expert qui arrive sans autre argument que son statut d'expert et le gars qui fournit son argumentation.


Y'a aussi une énorme différence entre lire et comprendre des arguments, et avoir des convictions bornées qui ne souffrent pas l'opposition.

Cf ce topic, parfois.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si tu as fourni l'étude, ça va être difficile pour les autres de te démonter. Ils auront leur droit de réponse, c'est légitime, mais devront disposer d'éléments techniques convaincants pour prouver que la conclusion de l'étude est erronée. C'est là toute la différence entre l'expert qui arrive sans autre argument que son statut d'expert et le gars qui fournit son argumentation.


Sauf qu'en Art, tout est subjectif, comme tu nous l'as dit plus haut.
Par conséquent, dans ce domaine aucune argumentation n'est valable, c'est ça, vu qu'il n'y a pas de fait solide, que ce n'est que du ressenti ?

----------


## Ze Pompom

> Ici, il y a deux visions qui s'affrontent :
> - pour moi, l'Art est une expression de l'artiste, un moyen transcendant qui lui permet d'enrichir le patrimoine de l'humanité. *Dans ce sens, on devrait (conditionnel parce que ce n'est pas le cas général actuellement) lui permettre d'en vivre*. Dans ce cas, la richesse derrière la création, c'est sa transmission au maximum de personnes, ce qui rend l'artiste immortel. Sauf que ça exclut la marchandisation de la culture pour en faire les "best-sellers" et autres avatars ridicules d'une société où la valeur de la personne est proportionnelle au contenu de son compte en banque;
> - une autre vision, dans laquelle posséder son œuvre est synonyme d'en tirer le plus de blé possible. C'est l'art envisagé comme une source de revenus et comme une activité professionnelle. C'est envisageable, mais c'est passer à côté de l'aspect "immortel" de l'œuvre et de son créateur. Ramener l'artiste à une activité professionnelle, c'est en faire un mercenaire de la culture et finalement, une personne comme les autres, qu'on ne peut pas considérer comme "plus" que d'autres.


C'est bien ce que je dis, tu as une vision complètement caricaturale et, tu me pardonneras, adolescente de l'aaaaart et des aaaartistes. Personne n'écrit pour devenir immortel, personne n'écrit pour gagner plein de pognon. Et je vais peut-être te décevoir, mais les écrivains, musiciens, illustrateurs, etc... *sont des gens comme les autres,* ils n'ont pas été embrassés par une muse à leur naissance ou quoi que ce soit.
Le plus troublant dans ta vision c'est la phrase que j'ai mise ne gras : QUI décide du bon art et du mauvais art ? QUI décide de la qualité d'une oeuvre ? La reconnaissance du public d'une part et des pairs d'autre par, il n'y a rien de mieux





> Non, combien de grands artistes ont été reconnus bien après leur mort ? Des grands compositeurs, des écrivains, etc. Certes c'est triste, mais c'est la réalité. Ce n'est justement pas parce que tu es publié que tu es un artiste : dire ça est un argument d'autorité. Quand tu es publié, tu es jugé, non sur ton apport artistique, mais sur ton adéquation à un marché potentiel, donc à ce que tu peux rapporter à ton éditeur.
> 
> Bien sûr, parmi les publiants, il restera des artistes avec un grand A, mais pas une majorité.


Objectivement, les grands artistes reconnus seulement après leur mort, il y en a très peu. On a pu ne reconnaître le génie absolu de certains qu'une fois enterrés certes, mais combien de grands artistes ont vécus dans la misère la plus totale toute leur vie sans être publiés d'une manière ou d'une autre ? Pas tant. Et encore une fois apparait le problème de qui juge qui est un grand artiste ? Dans quel bureau va-t-on pour avoir son tampon 'grand artiste' appliqué en rouge sur le front ?

Personnellement je me considère aujourd'hui comme écrivain. Ça n'a pas été immédiat, je ne me considérais toujours pas comme tel après mon premier ni même mon second livre publié, c'est le résultat à la fois des publications et du temps qui passe, de l'image de moi qui s'est modifiée à force de pages d'écriture et de travail. Je ne me pense pas comme un 'grand artiste', je n'en ai pas la prétention, pas l'envie. Parmi les artistes que je côtoie, c'est la même chose. Tout au plus, la plupart se voient comme des petits artistes de rien du tout.

A contrario, je rencontre, notamment dans les salons du livre (souvent un bien grand mot pour une salle des fêtes vaguement chauffée dans laquelle une trentaine d'auteurs grelottent en attendant de 'rencontrer leur public') beaucoup de gens qui se disent écrivain mais qui n'ont jamais rien publiés, illustrateurs alors qu'ils ne dessinent qu'une heure ou deux pas semaine sur leur carnet de croquis, réalisateurs sans avoir jamais fait de films. Il y a peut-être des génies incompris dans le tas, mais ils sont bien cachés. La plupart sont des gens en quête de reconnaissance atteints d'une légère forme de paranoïa, persuadés qu'ils ont raison contre tout le monde et qu'on ne reconnait pas leur talent (pourtant manifeste !)

----------


## Karhmit

> Ici, il y a deux visions qui s'affrontent :
> - pour moi, l'Art est une expression de l'artiste, un moyen transcendant qui lui permet d'enrichir le patrimoine de l'humanité. Dans ce sens, on devrait (conditionnel parce que ce n'est pas le cas général *actuellement*) lui permettre d'en vivre. Dans ce cas, la richesse derrière la création, c'est sa transmission au maximum de personnes, ce qui rend l'artiste immortel. Sauf que ça exclut la marchandisation de la culture pour en faire les "best-sellers" et autres avatars ridicules d'une société où la valeur de la personne est proportionnelle au contenu de son compte en banque;
> - une autre vision, dans laquelle posséder son œuvre est synonyme d'en tirer le plus de blé possible. C'est l'art envisagé comme une source de revenus et comme une activité professionnelle. C'est envisageable, mais c'est passer à côté de l'aspect "immortel" de l'œuvre et de son créateur. Ramener l'artiste à une activité professionnelle, c'est en faire un mercenaire de la culture et finalement, une personne comme les autres, qu'on ne peut pas considérer comme "plus" que d'autres.


C'est faux. En fait, c'est la même vision, mais de l'une découle l'autre.

L'artiste n'a jamais, jamais, jamais été philanthrope. C'est une vision romantique de l'artiste que de dire que son but principal est l'amélioration du monde. 

Dans toute l'histoire de l'art, jusqu'à aujourd'hui, l'artiste a toujours un commanditaire. On lui demande de faire une oeuvre. Que ce soit un mécène, une institution ou une personne ponctuelle. La majorité des oeuvres que tu verras dans un musée ont été commandé, un jour ou l'autre.

L'artiste qui travaille pour lui (en dehors du mec qui fait son truc dans sa grotte pour lui tout seul, qui n'est pas vraiment un artiste pour moi) le fait dans un but : qu'un jour, son oeuvre, son machin, se vende.

Donc pour reprendre ta distinction, voilà comment ça se passe :

L'artiste fait son truc dans son coin. Il étudie, travaille et réfléchit dans le but d'avoir quelque chose à montrer qui puisse se vendre ==> Il montre son boulot à un éditeur, une galerie, une maison de disque, etc ==> Il est recalé, il retourne bosser pour reprendre du premier point ou alors préfère se morfondre en disant qu'il est incompris, bouhouhou/ Il est accepté, il devient donc sous la tutelle d'un système qui va essayer de le faire fructifier au maximum d'un point de vue financier ==> 100 ans après sa mort, quelque soit son succès de son vivant, on comprend enfin le rôle qu'il a joué dans l'histoire de l'Art.

Bien sur, pour arriver à cette dernière étape, il vaut mieux avoir vendu.




> Non, combien de grands artistes ont été reconnus bien après leur mort ? Des grands compositeurs, des écrivains, etc. Certes c'est triste, mais c'est la réalité. Ce n'est justement pas parce que tu es publié que tu es un artiste : dire ça est un argument d'autorité. Quand tu es publié, tu es jugé, non sur ton apport artistique, mais sur ton adéquation à un marché potentiel, donc à ce que tu peux rapporter à ton éditeur.


Déjà, pas beaucoup. Très franchement, même les artistes les plus " malheureux " que l'on connaisse (exemple : Van Gogh) ont vécu de leur art de leur vivant et étaient plutôt connus. L'idée de l'artiste maudit est une idée romantique véhiculée par des artistes emo et par une histoire de l'art un peu biaisée. On a découvert récemment que Van Gogh vivait de son art, mais qu'il a très mal " géré " sa carrière et Baudelaire, l'artiste maudit par excellence, c'était juste un problème de gonzesse et d'alcool.

Après, effectivement, il y a des artistes que l'on connait et reconnait après leur mort. Bien souvent, on dit que c'est à cause de leur avance sur leur temps. Cependant, ont-ils été reconnu d'un jour à l'autre, pouf pouf, sans passer par le chemin du marché de l'art, directement dans l'imaginaire collectif ? Non.

C'est parce que des gens se sont battus pour les faire connaître et que quelqu'un a bien voulu les exposer/éditer/publier/etc. Prenons l'exemple de Toole, qui fait marrer le topic entier sur la littérature. Il écrit un très bon livre, la conjuration des imbéciles, n'arrive jamais à le vendre, se suicide. C'est sa mère qui a passé 20 ans à envoyer son manuscrit à tous les éditeurs américains qui a finalement réussi à le faire connaître. Aujourd'hui, il est reconnu comme écrivain, mais il aurait pu être un inconnu de plus.

Enfin, dernier argument et pour moi le plus important de tous. Une des manières de mesurer le talent d'un artiste et de voir après coup l'influence qu'il a eu sur le milieu de l'art de son époque et sur les autres artistes. Les mouvements qui ont été influencés par lui et les gens qui continuent à s'en inspirer, 100 ans après leur mort. Or, un type, aussi bon soit-il, qui n'est jamais connu, ne peut pas avoir le statut d'artiste ou d'écrivain s'il n'y a personne pour le lire ou le voir ou le reconnaître. C'est complètement stérile.




> Les éditeurs ne sont pas incompétents, ils ont juste un objectif totalement différent de la transmission de l'art et qui consiste à s'approprier l'Art (et pas seulement) pour le transformer en un bien de consommation et le vendre entre le rayon charcuterie et le rayon TV.


Non. Encore faux. Alors effectivement, certains éditeurs cherchent à se faire le max de blé. Mais franchement, sur quelques éditeurs omniprésents qui occupent les gondoles de supermarchés, il y a des centaines d'éditeurs qui sont très loin de la vision que tu en dépeints. Il suffit de voir le début de la maison d'édition l'Association, ou Ego comme X, pour comprendre que tu as une vision biaisée.

Et puis merde, mettre de l'argent dans l'Art ce n'est pas sale. L'argent est un moteur comme dans la plupart des activités humaines. Alors bien sur, des comportements extrêmes en résultent (hahem Mirakami ou Koons) mais ce n'est pas une raison pour cracher sur l'argent.

Et puisque le débat a l'air de dévier sur la légitimité du nombre de diplômes dans un débat, ce texte a été écrit par un étudiant de Master 2 en arts plastiques, option histoire et esthétique de l'art.

----------


## deathscythe0666

The Pompom, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi. Pour toi, l'art est la culture en général (on y trouvera aussi bien Stendhal que Stéphanie Meyer et Beethoven que la Star Ac). Pour moi, l'art, c'est le talent extrêmement rare qu'ont certains de capturer et d'exprimer l'essence de l'Homme ou de l'univers.

On naît libres et égaux *en droit*, absolument pas en capacité. Ce que je te donne comme exemple sur la culture, je peux faire le même en recherche : on est nombreux à être chercheurs, mais il n'existe que ponctuellement dans notre histoire des génies comme Einstein par exemple.

----------


## Karhmit

> The Pompom, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi. Pour toi, l'art est la culture en général (on y trouvera aussi bien Stendhal que Stéphanie Meyer et Beethoven que la Star Ac). Pour moi, l'art, c'est le talent extrêmement rare qu'ont certains de capturer et d'exprimer l'essence de l'Homme ou de l'univers.


Aw, c'est beau, mais c'est faux. L'art est avant tout l'expression d'un point de vue. Pour capturer et exprimer l'essence de l'univers, il y a les parfums.




> On naît libres et égaux *en droit*, absolument pas en capacité.


C'est rigolo comme tu peux être à la fois extrêmement tolérant et pourtant avoir un raisonnement extrêmement totalitaire...

----------


## vectra

> On est pile-poil devant ce qu'est une _"vision du monde qui procède d'une vision de l'informatique"_. Une logique de flux. Partager les œuvres, les rendre disponibles à tous jusqu'à en déposséder leurs auteurs (qui seraient tout de même cités mais n'aurait pas le droit d'en jouir financièrement ou d'avoir le moindre contrôle sur leur distribution une fois la bouteille jetée à la mer). Une logique horizontale, d'indifférenciation. La logique du web, en quelque sorte.


Je dirais que c'est aussi la faute des littéraires qui ont 3 siècles de technologie en retard, et qui s'étonnent après qu'on cherche par défaut à leur appliquer des recettes qui ne marchent évidemment pas pour eux. Ca leur apprendra à tuer des arbres, bien fait pour leur face  ::): 


Ce dont tu parles juste après orrespond assez bien à la politique des maisons d'éditions d'articles scientifiques en revue et en actes de conférences (sélection, visibilité et reconnaissance des pairs). Une différence cependant: il est souvent possible de diffuser gratuitement sur son site un article qui a été publié dans une revue: les contraintes sont généralement faibles.

Donc oui, dans l'absolu, on peut concevoir un système ou le gratuit et le payant coexistent, avec un accès pour tous. Je ne pense pas que l'"art" puisse ou doive spécialement y échapper, je pense à titre personnel que c'est aussi une question de financement et d'intérêt du public et des institutions. Sans rentrer dans le détail, je pense que réserver l'art à une élite qui a les moyens de se le payer "pour rémunérer l'artiste" (et les circuits surtout), c'est aussi perpétuer le mouvement dégénérescent dont tu te plains.

Ceci dit, plutôt que de blâmer la transposition irrespectueuse de mécanismes hérités des sciences et techniques, vous feriez peut-être mieux de balayer devant votre porte et de faire la peau aux parasites de l'art-spéculatif ou art tête-de-gondole. Ils brassent une quantité d'argent phénoménale alors même que c'est quand-même bien de la mayrde. Faut se demander, à un moment, si vous voulez sauver l'art dans l'intérêt général de l'art et de l'éducation du public ou bien si vous espérez, vous aussi, vous trouver un strapontin de jean-foutre sur-payé pour vendre des "oeuvres d'art" au mètre à la FIAC (sic). Les scientifiques les plus méritants sont rarement millionnaires, en tous cas pas en Europe: c'est peut-être une piste à creuser.

----------


## Vico la déveine

> C'est rigolo comme tu peux être à la fois extrêmement tolérant et pourtant avoir un raisonnement extrêmement totalitaire...


Et pour continuer ton (DeathScythe0836656565) procès on peut souligner que tu oscilles entre élitisme maladroit et relativisme à outrance. Je paraphrase un peu mon voisin du dessus, remarques.

A propos des rares écrivains (je me déclare incompétent pour traiter du reste) qui furent prolétaires de leur vivant et légendes de leur mort on peut quand même constater que bon nombre doivent leurs sujets à leurs poches vides: je suis persuadé que Léon Bloy aurait bavé des pamphlets malthusiens imblairables s'il avait été riche, de même que le talent de Bukowski est une fonction inverse de son compte en banque. On ne peut leur prêter comme seul (mais exceptionnel) génie celui de romancer la misère. C'était un peu leur fond de commerce.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Vectra, merci, tu es plus clair que moi et je veux dire un peu la même chose.

Et j'aime bien me faire l'avocat du diable aussi, j'aime Paul et Mickey  :;): 




> Pour capturer et exprimer l'essence de l'univers, il y a les parfums.


Mais non, tu n'y es pas du tout, pour tout ce qui est essence, c'est Total !




> C'est rigolo comme tu peux être à la fois extrêmement tolérant et pourtant avoir un raisonnement extrêmement totalitaire...


Oui et non, c'est peut être choquant de l'exprimer comme ça, mais si on regarde bien les choses, il y en a qui naissent et qui seront petits et moches, d'autres grands et beaux, d'autres intelligents, d'autres débiles. Leur contexte social et leurs efforts détermineront aussi en partie jusqu'où ils arriveront mais il n'y a pas que ça.




> Et pour continuer ton (DeathScythe0836656565) procès on peut souligner que tu oscilles entre élitisme maladroit et relativisme à outrance.


Quoi d'étonnant ? Le monde est un nuancier de gris, pas du noir et blanc. D'ailleurs, tu mets le doigt sur le point sur lequel je pêche le plus souvent : si je considère les choses globalement, je relativise puisqu'il est difficile de pouvoir appliquer la même recette à quelque chose d'aussi vaste que l'humanité; quand je considère les idéaux et leurs notions, je les prends trop par leur côté "brut" et ça fait grincer des dents. C'est plus marrant aussi :D

----------


## Karhmit

> Donc oui, dans l'absolu, on peut concevoir un système ou le gratuit et le payant coexistent, avec un accès pour tous. Je ne pense pas que l'"art" puisse ou doive spécialement y échapper, je pense à titre personnel que c'est aussi une question de financement et d'intérêt du public et des institutions. Sans rentrer dans le détail, je pense que réserver l'art à une élite qui a les moyens de se le payer "pour rémunérer l'artiste" (et les circuits surtout), c'est aussi perpétuer le mouvement dégénérescent dont tu te plains.
> 
> Ceci dit, plutôt que de blâmer la transposition irrespectueuse de mécanismes hérités des sciences et techniques, vous feriez peut-être mieux de balayer devant votre porte et de faire la peau aux parasites de l'art-spéculatif ou art tête-de-gondole. Ils brassent une quantité d'argent phénoménale alors même que c'est quand-même bien de la mayrde. Faut se demander, à un moment, si vous voulez sauver l'art dans l'intérêt général de l'art et de l'éducation du public ou bien si vous espérez, vous aussi, vous trouver un strapontin de jean-foutre sur-payé pour vendre des "oeuvres d'art" au mètre à la FIAC (sic). Les scientifiques les plus méritants sont rarement millionnaires, en tous cas pas en Europe: c'est peut-être une piste à creuser.


Bien que je déteste ceux que tu appellent les parasites de l'art spéculatifs, je les trouve plutôt commodes. Quelque soit le système (la littérature, la bande dessinée ou même les jeux vidéos), il y a toujours le même fonctionnement : les éditeurs/mécènes/tout ce que tu veux réagissent à une logique de prise de risque contre rentabilité.

La logique la plus facile dans ce cas de figure, c'est de se rentabiliser avec des produits " formatés ", qui sont surs d'obtenir un succès financier, pour à côté, financer des oeuvres peut être plus casses gueules, moins rentables.

Cette logique permet à Electronic Arts de refourguer des palettes entières de licences annuelles, pour prendre parfois des " petites " prises de risques.

Contre cette logique, j'en vois une seule autre, qui n'est disponible que pour les toutes petites structures, parce que beaucoup trop casses gueules : financer au coup par coup, remettre à chaque fois le sort de l'entreprise en jeu. C'est le cas de quelques maisons de disques, qui financent un album grâce aux ventes du précédent. C'était aussi la logique de l'Association au début.

Donc les parasites qui nous font si chier, je les trouve plutôt utiles. Et puis l'important, c'est que dans 200 ans, tout le monde les aura oubliés.

----------


## ElGato

> Oui et non, c'est peut être choquant de l'exprimer comme ça, mais si on regarde bien les choses, il y en a qui naissent et qui seront petits et moches, d'autres grands et beaux, d'autres intelligents, d'autres débiles. Leur contexte social et leurs efforts détermineront aussi en partie jusqu'où ils arriveront mais il n'y a pas que ça.


Eugénisme mon ami (amie ?).
Là tu nous expliques que pour toi, dès la naissance, y'a certains _qui l'ont_, d'autres _qui ne l'ont pas,_ et que la différence est évidente, d'ailleurs toi tu arrives à les différencier.

Et le libre dans tout ça ? Oh, bah j'imagine que c'est quand ceux _qui l'ont_, dans leur bonté, viennent apporter le produit de leur esprit à ceux _qui ne l'ont pas_.

Pour ton propre bien, lâche l'affaire maintenant.

----------


## Uriak

C'est pourtant bien le cas dans le sport (mélange entraînement-"science" et aptitude naturelle) et ça ne choque personne...

----------


## ElGato

On sait définir le type qui court le plus vite du monde : on chronomètre. Mais on n'a même pas de définition pour l'intelligence (je comprends d'ailleurs toujours pas ce que ça vient foutre ici), la culture, le "talent".

----------


## Karhmit

> C'est pourtant bien le cas dans le sport (mélange entraînement-"science" et aptitude naturelle) et ça ne choque personne...


Oui, mais non. Le don n'existe pas. Je trouve même ce terme plutôt insultant, parce que ça met au deuxième plan la tonne de travail et de sacrifices que demandent le sport ou l'art. Alors effectivement, tout le monde ne part pas du même pied d'égalité. Mais je pense que dans ce cas, l'environnement social a beaucoup plus d'importance que faire 10 cms de plus ou de moins.

Mais c'est pas une raison pour catégoriser de façon péremptoire les beaux d'un côté, les moches de l'autre ou diviser les gens en débiles ou en intelligents. Surtout que ce sont des critères très subjectifs.

----------


## Uriak

Nan mais le fait que certaines choses viennent plus naturellement que d'autres (ce qui est probablement plus une histoire de culture qu'inné sans trop chercher à creuser). Maintenant c'est inutile d'en faire un quelconque usage puisque dans le cadre de la production artistique les gens sont jugés sur pièce.

Côté éditeurs il faut noter qu'ils jouent quand même un rôle de préparation de l'ouvrage qui n'est pas toujours négligeable. Pour le reste je partage globalement l'opinion de Sebum sur cette affaire précise. Pour ce que j'écris je me renseigne en ce moment assez largement sur wikipedia, et j'en tire juste des informations que j'utiliserai à ma guise au lieu de récupérer leur support textuel direct : finalement, c'est sur ça que se jette le trouble (et non pas la possibilité pour un écrivain d'utiliser l'information de son temps). En même temps, c'est relativement insignifiant, et ne mériterait qu'une sanction critique pour ceux qui en ont envie.

@Karhmit : c'est un jugement assez moral. L'environnement social étant pour un individu finalement presque aussi arbitraire que son patrimoine génétique. Comme je dis, l'important est qu'on soit jugé sur pièce... et bien souvent le travail (ou son absence de) n'entrent pas en ligne de compte.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> Ce dont tu parles juste après orrespond assez bien à la politique des maisons d'éditions d'articles scientifiques en revue et en actes de conférences (sélection, visibilité et reconnaissance des pairs). Une différence cependant: il est souvent possible de diffuser gratuitement sur son site un article qui a été publié dans une revue: les contraintes sont généralement faibles.
> 
> Donc oui, dans l'absolu, on peut concevoir un système ou le gratuit et le payant coexistent, avec un accès pour tous. Je ne pense pas que l'"art" puisse ou doive spécialement y échapper, je pense à titre personnel que c'est aussi une question de financement et d'intérêt du public et des institutions. Sans rentrer dans le détail, je pense que réserver l'art à une élite qui a les moyens de se le payer "pour rémunérer l'artiste" (et les circuits surtout), c'est aussi perpétuer le mouvement dégénérescent dont tu te plains.



Que je sache, les scientifiques qui publient sont rémunérés, ils ont un joli salaire qui tombe chaque mois, ils ne dépendent pas des ventes de leur article pour vivre. Ce n'est  pas le cas de écrivains. Tu ne crois pas qu'il y a une 'légère' différence entre demander que les artistes soient payés de leur travail et 'réserver l'art à une élite' ?




> Ceci dit, plutôt que de blâmer la transposition irrespectueuse de mécanismes hérités des sciences et techniques, vous feriez peut-être mieux de balayer devant votre porte et de faire la peau aux parasites de l'art-spéculatif ou art tête-de-gondole. Ils brassent une quantité d'argent phénoménale alors même que c'est quand-même bien de la mayrde. Faut se demander, à un moment, si vous voulez sauver l'art dans l'intérêt général de l'art et de l'éducation du public ou bien si vous espérez, vous aussi, vous trouver un strapontin de jean-foutre sur-payé pour vendre des "oeuvres d'art" au mètre à la FIAC (sic). Les scientifiques les plus méritants sont rarement millionnaires, en tous cas pas en Europe: c'est peut-être une piste à creuser.


Là encore tu fais partie de ceux qui s'érigent en juge de c'est que l'art ou pas, de ce que doit être une œuvre d'art et un artiste. Tu décides du bien et du mal. Là ou vous vous focaliser sur quelques écrivains ou musiciens qui vivent très bien de leur métier et que vous diabolisez, vous oubliez les 99% qui restent. 

Allez un exemple de la vraie vie : sur un bouquin à 12€50 je touche environ 0.36€. Mon premier livre s'est vraiment bien vendu, sans pour autant être un bestseller, il s'en est écoulé environ 10 000 exemplaire (sur plusieurs années) et a été édité en poche (poches sur lesquels je touche 0.05€ par vente) au total, j'ai gagné moins de 4 500 €, étalés sur plusieurs années (mais attention hein grâce à ça j'ai une 'rente à vie...' Ça représente combien de mois de salaire de tes scientifiques-méritants-pas-millionaires ? Pas plus de 2 en tout cas. Et là attention, je parle d'un livre qui a bien marché, je te parle pas d'un bouquin pour lequel j'ai touché 400 € et pour lequel je ne toucherai jamais rien d'autre, ni du documentaire de 64 pages que j'ai écrit et pour lequel j'ai touché 2000 €...

Sans déconner, quand j'entends un mec qui touche 3000 € par mois (c'est un exemple) qui ose faire une leçon sur 'sauver l'art' 'les droits d'auteur c'est le mal' 'la culture il faut pas la vendre c'est pas bien' ça me donne envie de le pendre.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Eugénisme mon ami (amie ?).
> Là tu nous expliques que pour toi, dès la naissance, y'a certains _qui l'ont_, d'autres _qui ne l'ont pas,_ et que la différence est évidente, d'ailleurs toi tu arrives à les différencier.
> 
> Et le libre dans tout ça ? Oh, bah j'imagine que c'est quand ceux _qui l'ont_, dans leur bonté, viennent apporter le produit de leur esprit à ceux _qui ne l'ont pas_.
> 
> Pour ton propre bien, lâche l'affaire maintenant.


Ha non, t'as rien compris, rien à voir avec l'eugénisme, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'on ne peut pas être égaux au niveau des capacités. Fort heureusement, on est défini par tellement de choses qu'on a en général la chance de compenser nos manques dans certains domaines par des qualités dans d'autres.




> Allez un exemple de la vraie vie : sur un bouquin à 12€50 je touche environ 0.36€.


Et après, tu vas t'étonner qu'on défonce les éditeurs ? T'as pas comme l'impression que quelqu'un t'a baisé dans l'affaire ? Éditer un livre, ça coûte, mais faut pas déconner, c'est comme les CD, on nous bassine des frais de ceci de cela qui justifient le prix, alors que le prix, si tu veux savoir à qui tu le payes, tu va regarder qui possède ton éditeur et combien de dividendes ont été versés à l'élite de la nation (celle qui mérite, née millionnaire et rentière). Tu vois, moi c'est ça qui m'insurge, c'est qu'un mec qui vend son bouquin pleure que trop peu de monde l'achète (la faute au piratage, blabla) et défende bec et ongles les connards qui l'exploitent en prétendant qu'il n'y a pas d'autre voie.

----------


## Karhmit

> Sans déconner, quand j'entends un mec qui touche 3000 € par mois (c'est un exemple) qui ose faire une leçon sur 'sauver l'art' ça me donne envie de le pendre.


Bah ouais mais tu fais de l'art mec, de l'ART. Un prestige incroyable qui t'octroie de ton vivant une masse impressionnante d'adulateurs et t'assure à ta mort d'une place au Panthéon pour l'éternité ! Et en plus, tu oeuvres pour le bien de l'humanité et l'avancée de la compréhension de la psyché humaine ! Dans cette condition, je te trouve bien mesquin de parler de salaire...




> Ha non, t'as rien compris, rien à voir avec l'eugénisme, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'on ne peut pas être égaux au niveau des capacités. Fort heureusement, on est défini par tellement de choses qu'on a en général la chance de compenser nos manques dans certains domaines par des qualités dans d'autres.


Encore une fois si. Quand tu parles de beau/moche, intelligent/bête. Ce sont des notions beaucoup plus abstraites que tu ne sembles le penser.

----------


## Uriak

Il peut pas nier que certains aspects du monde culturel génèrent une défiance de la masse envers les artistes. Le fait est qu'entre les têtes de gondoles souvent décriées et la masse de personnes qui peuvent à présent déployer leur production à la qualité aléatoire, mais à coût nul, les auteurs "normaux" sont en bien piteuse posture : nous sommes entrés dans une véritable économie de l'attention.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> Bah ouais mais tu fais de l'art mec, de l'ART. Un prestige incroyable qui t'octroie de ton vivant une masse impressionnante d'adulateurs et t'assure à ta mort d'une place au Panthéon pour l'éternité ! Et en plus, tu oeuvres pour le bien de l'humanité et l'avancée de la compréhension de la psyché humaine ! Dans cette condition, je te trouve bien mesquin de parler de salaire...


Je sais, et j'en ai honte...  ::(:  

Vous n'imaginez pas le nombre gens qui viennent sur un salon et qui pensent faire un don incroyable à l'auteur en lui prenant un bouquin. Genre je suis avec le dessinateur qui fait une belle dédicace qui lui prend bien 20mn (et pour laquelle il ne touchera rien d'autre que les droits qu'il a sur le bouquin : 0.36 €) et les gens sont là, font autre choses, téléphonent, se barrent en te laissant leurs courses. Et quand ils reviennent ils sont content d'eux, ce sont des mécènes...

[Edit] bon j'ai fait un salon le week end dernier qui m'a un peu crispé ça se voit ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est [...] un peu comme de discuter 3D avec un point sur une feuille.


Voilà.




> L'artiste n'a jamais, jamais, jamais été philanthrope. C'est une vision romantique de l'artiste que de dire que son but principal est l'amélioration du monde. [...] L'idée de l'artiste maudit est une idée romantique véhiculée par des artistes emo et par une histoire de l'art un peu biaisée.


Merci, pour ça et pour le reste de tes posts.




> Prenons l'exemple de Toole, qui fait marrer le topic entier sur la littérature. Il écrit un très bon livre, la conjuration des imbéciles, n'arrive jamais à le vendre, se suicide. C'est sa mère qui a passé 20 ans à envoyer son manuscrit à tous les éditeurs américains qui a finalement réussi à le faire connaître. Aujourd'hui, il est reconnu comme écrivain, mais il aurait pu être un inconnu de plus.


C'est peut-être là que réside la différence. Toole n'a pas pu se faire publier, il s'est tué.

L'écrivaillon rejeté, lui, distribue des PDF, traite les éditeurs de pourris corrompus et assure son auto-promo sur Facebook, sûr de son génie.




> Quand tu es publié, tu es jugé, non sur ton apport artistique, mais sur ton adéquation à un marché potentiel, donc à ce que tu peux rapporter à ton éditeur.
> [...]
> Tu cherches des explications là où elles ne sont pas. Les éditeurs ne sont pas incompétents, ils ont juste un objectif totalement différent de la transmission de l'art et qui consiste à s'approprier l'Art (et pas seulement) pour le transformer en un bien de consommation et le vendre entre le rayon charcuterie et le rayon TV.


Essaye un jour de te renseigner sur le milieu de l'édition histoire de ne pas te contenter de l'image fantasmée que tu en as. Tu verras qu'XO est loin de représenter la norme.




> Bien sûr, parmi les publiants, il restera des artistes avec un grand A, mais pas une majorité.


Mais comment est-ce qu'on peut écrire une contre-vérité pareille ?

C'est bien connu : il suffit de comparer la qualité littéraire des textes distribués sur le web à celle des livres publiés dans la collection blanche de Gallimard pour réaliser, immédiatement et sans l'ombre d'un doute, que le génie est du côté des non-publiants.




> Mais c'est pas une raison pour catégoriser de façon péremptoire les beaux d'un côté, les moches de l'autre ou diviser les gens en débiles ou en intelligents. Surtout que ce sont des critères très subjectifs.


Même si ça me fait mal aux fesses, je vais prendre la défense de DeathScythe. Il n'a jamais dit ça. Il a simplement affirmé que la part de l'inné est importante. C'est tout. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet dont on cause ici, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le traiter d'eugéniste.




> Allez un exemple de la vraie vie : sur un bouquin à 12€50 je touche environ 0.36€.


Ça me paraît extrêmement peu.

----------


## Vico la déveine

> Quoi d'étonnant ? Le monde est un nuancier de gris, pas du noir et blanc. D'ailleurs, tu mets le doigt sur le point sur lequel je pêche le plus souvent : si je considère les choses globalement, je relativise puisqu'il est difficile de pouvoir appliquer la même recette à quelque chose d'aussi vaste que l'humanité; quand je considère les idéaux et leurs notions, je les prends trop par leur côté "brut" et ça fait grincer des dents. C'est plus marrant aussi :D


Mon cul. Sur le même sujet tu es capable d'être à la fois _ici_ et _là_. Le schéma suivant le prouve d'ailleurs de manière remarquable:


_Figure 1. L'équilibre multiple et impossible de ton point de vue qui reflète surtout le fait que je procrastine à mort aujourd'hui_


Il est donc clair et scientifiquement démontré que cela suffit.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> Ça me paraît extrêmement peu.


Je fais de la littérature jeunesse, je touche en général 3% du prix de vente hors taxe du livre (l'illustrateur touchant également 3%) Si c'est la fête, on peut être a 4% chacun mais c'est très rare. J'ai déjà eu une maison qui nous a proposé 4% à se partager...

Sur un poche, il y a 5% de droits, comme il y a eu cession des droits, ma maison d'édition originale prend la moitié de ces 5%, il nous reste donc 2.5% à se partager.

En BD on est dans les 8%  à partager en gros, en littérature générale un auteur seul est plutôt aux alentours de 10 % (mais les tirages sont tellement faibles...)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> En littérature générale un auteur seul est plutôt aux alentours de 10 % (mais les tirages sont tellement faibles...)


C'était le chiffre que j'avais en tête, c'est sans doute pour ça que ton pourcentage me semblait si faible.

Mais je n'avais pas pensé au "problème" de l'illustrateur. Ça fait deux auteurs à rémunérer, en effet.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Essaye un jour de te renseigner sur le milieu de l'édition histoire de  ne pas te contenter de l'image fantasmée que tu en as. Tu verras qu'XO  est loin de représenter la norme.


Je sais qu'il y a des éditeurs plus intéressants que d'autres; par contre, est-ce que je suis totalement dans l'erreur si je dis que, malencontreusement, ceux qui n'ont rien à foutre de la culture sont ceux qui marchent (économiquement) le mieux ?




> C'est bien connu : il suffit de comparer la qualité littéraire des  textes distribués sur le web à celle des livres publiés dans la  collection blanche de Gallimard pour réaliser, immédiatement et sans  l'ombre d'un doute, que le génie est du côté des non-publiants.


Mais un gars qui s'auto-publie sur le web, déjà, d'une certaine manière, il est publiant. Et si tu trouves des artistes parmi les publiés par l'édition traditionnelle, tu en trouveras (on est d'accord, bien moins, surtout en proportion) également parmi ceux qui n'ont pas été publiés.




> Ça me paraît extrêmement peu.


Mais c'est bien ça qui me gêne. On rend l'accès à la culture très élitiste et même pas pour des raisons qui pourraient paraître sensées, mais juste pour que 2 pelés et 3 tondus en retirent des bénéfices colossaux.




> Mon cul. Sur le même sujet tu es capable d'être à la fois ici et là. Le schéma suivant le prouve d'ailleurs de manière remarquable:


La réponse est dans la question : grâce à la physique anale-logique, nous pouvons prouver que _ici_ et _là_, c'est DTC  :;):

----------


## Karhmit

> Mais un gars qui s'auto-publie sur le web, déjà, d'une certaine manière, il est publiant. Et si tu trouves des artistes parmi les publiés par l'édition traditionnelle, tu en trouveras (on est d'accord, bien moins, surtout en proportion) également parmi ceux qui n'ont pas été publiés.


Ce n'est pas la même chose. Il faut prendre en compte une certaine légitimité dans l'Art. Je suis désolé, mais un mec qui diffuse sur internet les textes qu'il écrit n'a pas de légitimité artistique, quelque soit la qualité de sa prose.

Tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas passé par le " jugement " d'une personne tiers, légitime elle-même en sa qualité de juge.

Prenons la même personne. Une personne fantasmée, qui serait un super bon dessinateur, dessinerait des trucs à la fois beaux, intelligents et drôles. Une sorte de Bill Watterson.

Cette personne décide, pour des raisons diverses et variées (la peur de l'adversité et du jugement, la flemme) de ne pas présenter son travail à un éditeur, mais de tout publier sur internet, sur un blog. Et puis quand elle a accumulé suffisamment de planches, elle décide encore une fois de ne pas les présenter à une maison d'édition, mais de passer par l'auto-publication. A quel moment sa démarche est légitime ? Peut-elle passer pour autre chose que de l'autosuffisance ?

Une véritable démarche artistique demande à se mettre en " danger " et d'accepter que quelqu'un puisse avoir une opinion différente de la tienne sur ton oeuvre. Quelqu'un qui n'accepte pas de se remettre en question (même si c'est pour dire au final qu'il a raison) est surement le plus mauvais artiste que l'on puisse imaginer. Même s'il dessine comme Rembrandt et capte l'essence de l'univers mieux que tout le monde.




> Mais c'est bien ça qui me gêne. On rend l'accès à la culture très élitiste et même pas pour des raisons qui pourraient paraître sensées, mais juste pour que 2 pelés et 3 tondus en retirent des bénéfices colossaux.


C'est extrêmement peu et comme Ze Pompon m'est sympathique, j'aimerais qu'il touche 6 euros sur les 12 euros, mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans la publication d'un livre vendu 12 euros rentre en compte : les coûts de fabrication, le maquettiste/graphiste, un éventuel correcteur, la librairie qui vendra le livre, le moyen de transport, le démarcheur qui motivera le libraire à vendre le livre, l'éditeur et surement pleins d'autres que j'oublie.

Encore une fois, les éditeurs ne sont pas d'immondes sangsues qui nagent dans des piscines d'or en suçant jusqu'à la moelle le talent de pauvres petits artistes. Du moins, pas tous.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas passé par le " jugement " d'une personne tiers, légitime elle-même en sa qualité de juge.


En même temps, est-ce vraiment ne pas être jugé que de s'auto-publier sur Internet ?

Mais bon, j'accepte tes critiques vu que j'ai lancé un débat un peu débile sur ce point : le gars qui est un artiste au sens qu'il va léguer quelque chose au patrimoine humain, reconnu ou pas pendant sa vie, ce n'est que plusieurs siècles plus tard que ce fait sera reconnu.

----------


## vectra

> Que je sache, les scientifiques qui publient sont rémunérés, ils ont un joli salaire qui tombe chaque mois, ils ne dépendent pas des ventes de leur article pour vivre. Ce n'est  pas le cas de écrivains. Tu ne crois pas qu'il y a une 'légère' différence entre demander que les artistes soient payés de leur travail et 'réserver l'art à une élite' ?
> 
> Là ou vous vous focaliser sur quelques écrivains ou musiciens qui vivent  très bien de leur métier et que vous diabolisez, vous oubliez les 99%  qui restent.


Fantasme contre fantasme. Il y a beaucoup de précaires et CDD dans le monde de la recherche, et encore plus là où elle est la mieux rémunérée. Pour info, un maître de conférences qui a réussi deux concours validés par ses pairs, et de fait placé un bon nombre de publications, commence à 1500 euros. Drôle de "joli" salaire.

Si tu lisais au lieu de chercher des morceaux sur lesquels réagir, tu verrais que je considère comme admis qu'il est difficile pour l'artiste "moyen" de trouver de quoi subsiter quand il n'a que ca pour vivre, et probablement plus difficile que pour un scientifique. 




> Là encore tu fais partie de ceux qui s'érigent en juge de c'est que l'art ou pas, de ce que doit être une œuvre d'art et un artiste.


Si je faisais une liste des bons artistes et des mauvais, certainement. Je m'en abstiens cependant. 

Je peux néamoins considérer comme un fait qu'il y a des artistes tête-de-gondole (genre celles de la FNAC) et des abuseurs de l'art spéculatif (notamment celui qui vend ses oeuvres au mètre à la FIAC). Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait que ca, faut arrêter de déconner à un moment.

J'ai dit cependant que lorsque tant d'argent va à des imposteurs à divers titres, il faut commencer à se poser des questions. En sciences, la fraude est punie pénalement, et pas qu'un peu.




> Tu décides du bien et du mal.



Ce n'est pas parce que tu es littéraire que tu as le droit de faire de la généralisation à deux balles sans aucune articulation logique. A se demander si tu te donnes la peine de lire  ::O: . Vivent les sciences, mort aux littéraires dégénérés!  :^_^: 




> Ça représente combien de mois de salaire de tes scientifiques-méritants-pas-million
> aires ? Pas plus de 2 en tout cas.


J'ai répondu déjà. Il faudrait arrêter un peu de vouloir vous venger à tout prix de la situation actuelle en vous en prenant aux scientifiques qui vous tombent sous la main et en les accusant d'une situation dont ils ne sont pas plus responsables que vous. 




> Et là attention, je parle d'un livre qui a bien marché, je te parle pas d'un bouquin pour lequel j'ai touché 400 € et pour lequel je ne toucherai jamais rien d'autre, ni du documentaire de 64 pages que j'ai écrit et pour lequel j'ai touché 2000 €...
> 
> Sans déconner, quand j'entends un mec qui touche 3000 € par mois (c'est un exemple) qui ose faire une leçon sur 'sauver l'art' 'les droits d'auteur c'est le mal' 'la culture il faut pas la vendre c'est pas bien' ça me donne envie de le pendre.


Un exemple qui sort de ton chapeau bien grand, je suppose. En tous cas, je ne me sens pas concerné.

En sciences, on considère souvent comme un honneur de pouvoir travailler  sur fonds publics et d'avoir l'opportunité de servir l'intérêt général.  On est souvent fiers de pouvoir enseigner à des étudiants pas forcément  motivés, et on considère comme normal de le faire même si ca nuit au  temps de recherche. Mon seul regret est de ne pas avoir eu l'occasion  d'enseigner mes travaux, bien que cela aurait pu se faire. Je n'ai jamais touché de tels revenus alors retiens un peu ta bile, ou du moins, s'il te plait, mets un peu le frein sur les fantasmes et les généralisations décrétées comme valides.

Je ne vois pas mes travaux sous l'angle de l'argent que me rapportera telle ou telle pige: le privilège de gagner un peu plus que le smic mensuel, je suppose. Quand on cherche ou (j'imagine) quand on crée, on doit accepter l'idée que les efforts n'aboutissent pas forcément et considérer comme naturel de devoir mener beaucoup d'expérimentations plus ou moins fructueuses avant d'arriver à quelque chose. On ne trouve rien par hasard ou presque, mais bosser pour "rien", ca arrive forcément. Le jour où j'en aurai marre, je changerai de métier mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas et j'accepte de fait les conséquences de mes choix.

----------


## Karhmit

> En même temps, est-ce vraiment ne pas être jugé que de s'auto-publier sur Internet ?


Oui.

Je me considère comme un artiste. Je pense que ce que je fais vaut le coup d'être publié, que je peux intéresser des gens. J'en suis tellement convaincu que je décide de passer par un des sites d'auto-publication qui, en plus de proposer des pourcentages bien moins intéressants qu'un véritable éditeur, me conforte dans l'idée que je suis un artiste. 

Je paye de ma poche. Je reçois mon livre, je suis content, j'ai peut-être même payé un prix exorbitant pour obtenir un ISBN, je vais maintenant m'occuper de le vendre.

Là seulement arrive le jugement d'un lecteur. Le livre peut être bon, ou pas. Mais l'auto-publication, c'est juste une histoire entre mon ego et moi. Dans ce cas précis hein, l'auto-publication dans le cadre d'un livre d'artiste, c'est complètement autre chose. Mais du coup, il n'y a pas de légitimité.

Un nouvel exemple est celui du *livre sans nom*, édité aujourd'hui pas Sonatine, mais disponible sur le net depuis plusieurs mois (ou même une année ?). D'un point de vue artistique, pour moi, le livre n'est légitime que depuis qu'un éditeur s'est intéressé à l'histoire. Avant, c'était juste un délire de geeks sur une histoire qui les brosse dans le sens du poil. Et pourtant, c'est le même bouquin, à la virgule près.

----------


## Uriak

Mouais cette notion de légitimité est quand même assez réactionnaire. On ne compte même plus le nombre de gens qui hurlent à la merde concernant certains auteurs publiés, donc bon.
Il ne faut pas y voir une tentative de justification d'une non qualité des autres mais ceux qui ne sont pas publiés luttent à priori pour l'attention (là où la sélection se fera par l'achat dans le cas d'une œuvre commercialisée. ). Ils sont donc jugés par des gens qui voteront avec leurs clicks, et face à la concurrence de tous ceux qui balanceront de la merde comme de vraies pépites. Et donc si un produit balancé sur le net finit par être connu, a-t-il acquis une légitimité propre ? Après tout il y a bien un groupe qui lui en donne une. On peut juger l'avis de ce public-là mais sur quels critères ?

On ne peut pas non plus retirer tout sens à la publication, qui en dehors de l'aspect diffusif permet quand même de donner une forme plus aboutie à l'œuvre grâce à l'expérience des gens du milieu. Le vrai reproche qu'on peut lui adresser et de générer un effet auto entretenu, à savoir que le succès d'un ouvrage va entraîner une exposition plus importante de l'auteur (tant mieux pour lui) quand bien même ses autres œuvres ne le mériteraient pas toujours. D'où le sentiment du public qu'un coup de génie est trop souvent suivie d'une exploitation éhontée.
Ce phénomène semble de toute manière presque inévitable : prenez n'importe quel cercle de créateurs dilettantes, certains auront déjà acquis plus de légitimité que d'autres. C'est normal parce que notre attention (et le temps qu'elle suppose), nous cherchons à la dépenser au mieux.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> plein de trucs


Tu noteras que je cite l'intégralité de ton message, et que je réagis à la partie dans laquelle tu compares la publication d'un salarié dans le cadre de son travail pour lequel il est déjà rémunéré et celle d'un écrivain le 'joli' faisant référence à l'existence même du salaire. Les deux situations, même s'il s'agit dans les deux cas n'ont strictement rien à voir. vouloir appliquer ce qui peut marcher dans une situation à l'autre est complètement à côté de la plaque. 




> Si je faisais une liste des bons artistes et des mauvais, certainement. Je m'en abstiens cependant. 
> 
> Je peux néamoins considérer comme un fait qu'il y a des artistes tête-de-gondole (genre celles de la FNAC) et des abuseurs de l'art spéculatif (notamment celui qui vend ses oeuvres au mètre à la FIAC). Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait que ca, faut arrêter de déconner à un moment.
> 
> J'ai dit cependant que lorsque tant d'argent va à des imposteurs à divers titres, il faut commencer à se poser des questions. En sciences, la fraude est punie pénalement, et pas qu'un peu.


Bien sûr que tu fais des listes des bons et des mauvais artistes, même si elles sont plus ou moins implicites : les têtes de gondole de la fnac sont donc des imposteurs (ça me fait bien rigoler, j'y ai été en tête de gondole à la fnac...) d'autres sont des 'abuseurs de l'art spéculatif' et tout cela est de la fraude. Mais non, tu ne juges pas et tu ne fais pas de liste houlala... 






> Ce n'est pas parce que tu es littéraire que tu as le droit de faire de la généralisation à deux balles sans aucune articulation logique. A se demander si tu te donnes la peine de lire . Vivent les sciences, mort aux littéraires dégénérés!


Quand je dis que tu décides du bien et du mal, même si ça te choque, c'est bien ce que tu fais, il y a les bons artistes et les mauvais artistes. Évidemment, on pourrait se demander ce qui te donne le droit de juger de qui est un bon ou un mauvais artiste, mais il faudrait sans doute faire une commission du bon artiste pour en débattre. Sinon, dans le genre de généralisations à deux balles sur les littéraires... Quand je pense que j'ai fait des maths pendant toutes mes études... 

Bon je cite pas toute la suite, parce que ce ne serait pas intéressant. Mais contrairement à ce que tu semble croire, je ne suis pas haineux ou quoi que ce soit. J'accepte parfaitement ma situation (bien que j'aimerai être payé 4% plutôt que 3...) c'est un choix de vie que j'assume entièrement. Par contre, que des gens bien installés (pas seulement toi) viennent avec leur gros sabots pour décréter de comment doit être l'art de ce qu'est une bonne oeuvre et une mauvaise oeuvre (à mort le succès) de la validité du droit d'auteur et de la propriété intellectuelle, le tout enrobé d'une vision complètement décalée de la réalité et sans aucun lien avec ce qu'a été l'histoire de l'art, je trouve ça un peu gros.

----------


## Karhmit

> Mouais cette notion de légitimité est quand même assez réactionnaire. On ne compte même plus le nombre de gens qui hurlent à la merde concernant certains auteurs publiés, donc bon.
> Il ne faut pas y voir une tentative de justification d'une non qualité des autres mais ceux qui ne sont pas publiés luttent à priori pour l'attention (là où la sélection se fera par l'achat dans le cas d'une œuvre commercialisée. ). Ils sont donc jugés par des gens qui voteront avec leurs clicks, et face à la concurrence de tous ceux qui balanceront de la merde comme de vraies pépites. Et donc si un produit balancé sur le net finit par être connu, a-t-il acquis une légitimité propre ? Après tout il y a bien un groupe qui lui en donne une. On peut juger l'avis de ce public-là mais sur quels critères ?


L'auto-publication ne t'assure pas un public hein. Certaines personnes s'auto-publieront, mais ne vendront qu'à papa, maman et à la voisine. Et puis voter avec un clic n'engage à rien, l'achat est un acte beaucoup plus important, avec un vrai poids.

Et je suis désolé si je suis réactionnaire, ce que je ne pense pas être, mais je pense que l'édition/la galerie/la publication a un rôle important dans la légitimité d'un artiste. Cette démarche prouve qu'il intéresse quelqu'un et qu'il peut intéresser beaucoup de gens. Après, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est nécessairement plus intéressant qu'un mec qui publie sur son blog. C'est peut-être même l'inverse. Mais il a fait une vraie prise de risque, une véritable démarche artistique qu'un mec derrière son clavier n'aura pas fait.

----------


## Uriak

Je ne parle pas d'autopublication * , de simple mise à disposition. Il y a une prise de risque quand on démarche pour être publié, mais je n'appellerais pas ça une démarche artistique, on peut espérer que celle-ci ait eu lieu avant  ::P: 


* dont je ne saisis pas trop l'intérêt, quoiqu'une connaissance à moi va se faire publier après s'être fait connaître ainsi, entre autres.

----------


## Tetsuro999

> ...


Je n'aime pas saucissonner un texte, mais ce qui me semble ressortir le plus est qu'on n'écrit que par besoin de reconnaissance, de son talent, de son "don artistique". Ça me fait flipper comme vision, je n'écrit que parce que j'aime ça, le gosse de 15 piges que j'étais hier encore ( ::'(: ) qui tartinait les marges de ses cahiers de poèmes nazes et réécrivait ses rédactions bien après qu'elles aient été sanctionnés par une note se fichait de la reconnaissance ; et oui c'est encore le sentiment qui m'anime, c'est peut-être romantique, âne, cornichon même, mais j'en ai pas honte et il n'y a pas la moindre démarche artistique dans quelque texte que j'écrive, pourtant mes dizaines de réalisations et les heures que je passe à cette activité ne suffiraient pas à m'accorder le statut d'auteur sous prétexte que je ne suis pas passé sous la houlette de je ne sais quel spécialiste qui me dira si oui ou non "j'écris" ? 

Plutôt que de me paraphraser, j'ai ressorti l'introduction d'un énième projet datant d'il y a quelques mois dans laquelle j'aborde ce sujet. Alors bon ce n'est qu'un texte au stade de brouillon sur un bloc note (c'est dire à quel point il n'est pas travaillé...),mal structuré et incomplet, vous me pardonnerez le premier paragraphe "kouign amanien" (©Uriak ), c'est bien sûr MA vision de l'écriture, qui en fera peut-être bondir quelques uns : 




> Je n’ose encore me prévaloir du statut d’écrivain, malgré la longue expérience déjà accumulée je ne reste qu’un modeste débutant. Si ma plume n’aura jamais la grâce d’un Hugo ou le verbe souple d’un Camus, à tout le moins a-t-elle le mérite de rester originale sans les artifices qu’un usage professionnel vous contraint peu à peu à adopter. Ainsi cette introduction n’est-elle que platitude volontaire, loin des carcans accrocheurs et superfétatoires du conformisme littéraire proclamant que l’incipit se doit d’accrocher le lecteur dès la première phrase en le jetant au coeur de l’action le plus violemment possible. 
> 
> Snobisme «d’artiste maudit» ? Point, simple volonté de traverser hors des clous par amusement intellectuel, je suis mon premier et mon seul lecteur, et c’est finalement bien heureux, vouloir s’écarter de la norme étant déjà la normalité, présenter au lecteur une introduction anormale est déjà le surprendre, donc s’inscrire dans la norme.
> 
> Je réfute d’ailleurs cette étiquette «d’artiste», je ne prétends pas apporter la plus petite contribution au monde de la littérature ou devenir le parangon de tel ou tel courant, quel intérêt que la reconnaissance de ses pairs ? En arrêterai-je d’écrire si je venais à être considéré comme médiocre écrivaillon ou porté aux nues comme étant au sommet de mon «art» ? Assurément non, et quoiqu’il soit agréable de se savoir lu, commenté et critiqué, apprécié parfois, mises à part quelques retouches et corrections mineures, toute réaction que pourra engendrer ce texte ou un autre ne changera fondamentalement rien sur le fond ou la forme car sa raison d’être n’est pas dans la perception que vous pourriez en avoir, mais dans celle que l’auteur en a.
> 
> Pédanterie ? Elitisme snobinard ? Je ne suis pas artiste ni penseur chenu, me lire ne changera pas vos vies, je n’ai d’ailleurs pas le moindre argument à avancer pour vous inciter à poursuivre votre lecture, que vous le fassiez ou non ne changera pas non plus la mienne ; je trouve autrement plus pédant qu’un auteur une fois son oeuvre achevée décide qu’elle vaille la peine d’être vendue. 
> 
> Que la postérité, les lecteurs fassent une oeuvre d’art de ce texte si ça leur chante, qu’ils le traine dans la boue s’ils le désirent, elle aura pour moi remplie son oeuvre, l’envie que j’ai eu à l’instant T de l’écrire. J’écris pour mon bon plaisir et mes oeuvres sont accomplissements strictement personnels, libre à vous d’en faire ce que bon vous semble.

----------


## Karhmit

> Que la postérité, les lecteurs fassent une oeuvre d’art de ce texte si ça leur chante, qu’ils le traine dans la boue s’ils le désirent, elle aura pour moi rempli son oeuvre, l’envie que j’ai eu à l’instant T de l’écrire. J’écrit pour mon bon plaisir et mes oeuvres sont accomplissements strictement personnels, libre à vous d’en faire ce que bon vous semble.


Désolé mec, ne m'en veux pas hein, mais quand je lis ça, je lis en lettres majuscules : " MASTURBATION ". Ou plutôt onanisme, pour rester poli. En gros tu écris pour toi, pour ton bon plaisir, même pas pour une autre personne. A aucun moment dans ton texte, tu ne sembles parler de vouloir t'améliorer, d'essayer de retranscrire quelque chose que tu ressens par écrit, bref, on est bien loin d'une démarche artistique.

Après c'est cool hein, c'est plutôt agréable, moi aussi j'écris des trucs et des machins ou je dessine juste pour moi. Mais je considère que ça n'a rien à voir avec une bande dessinée sur laquelle je vais travailler, soumettre à un prof ou à un ami, que je vais corriger, perfectionner, dont je vais mettre en doute l'intérêt, le sens, la pertinence. Et encore, on est encore loin de l'exigence d'une maison d'édition, à laquelle tu apportes ton travail alors qu'elle ne t'a rien demandée et qu'elle ne te connait même pas.




> Je ne parle pas d'autopublication * , de simple mise à disposition. Il y a une prise de risque quand on démarche pour être publié, mais je n'appellerais pas ça une démarche artistique, on peut espérer que celle-ci ait eu lieu avant


Ce n'est pas " LA " démarche artistique, mais c'en est une. Deux exemples : Chris Ware et les blogs bds.

Chris Ware est un auteur de bd américain qui travaille énormément sur le format. La plupart de ses bds ont des formats complètement différents, ce qui est un enfer à publier (rappelez vous que si les bds à papa font 49 pages et ont le même format, c'est pour une simplicité d'édition et de stockage). Pour lui, l'oeuvre d'art est la bande dessinée, dans son format édité. Bref, ce que tu achètes en librairie. L'original, la planche sur laquelle il a transpiré n'a -presque- aucune valeur. Et le bougre, il va au fond de son idée, puisque c'est lui qui se charge de contacter les imprimeurs, de choisir le papier utilisé et même des éditions étrangères (je vous conseille Jimmy Corrigan, the smartest kid on earth, un petit bijou d'édition et une bd incroyable).

Difficile dans cette condition de voir l'oeuvre avant la publication comme une véritable oeuvre artistique. On est plus de l'ordre de l'esquisse.

L'autre exemple, les blogs bds. Il y a fondamentalement deux sortes de blogs bd : le blog bd pensé en tant que tel, qui utilise toutes les spécificités d'internet et d'un ordinateur et le blog bd qui est juste la diffusion sur internet d'un format papier. Dans le premier cas, on est dans une expérimentation intéressante, qui essaye de trouver de nouveaux schémas de lecture. Dans le deuxième, on est juste dans le substitut papier, beaucoup plus abordable parce que moins contraignant. Encore une fois, les gens qui travaillent comme s'ils voulaient éditer leur bd, mais qui la postent sur internet n'ont pas énormément de légitimité, puisque tout le monde peut virtuellement faire la même chose (moi le premier, cf ma signature).




> * dont je ne saisis pas trop l'intérêt, quoiqu'une connaissance à moi va se faire publier après s'être fait connaître ainsi, entre autres.


A titre d'exemple, je vais parler des personnes qui s'auto-publient que je connais. Déjà, par auto-publication, je ne parle pas des fanzines, ni des personnes qui montent leur propre maison d'édition, ni des livres d'artistes. Mais de ceux qui utilisent l'un des sites internet qui se proposent de fabriquer leur livre/bd à défaut de le publier.

J'ai rencontré plusieurs cas : le type qui pensait gagner plus d'argent ainsi, puisque l'on coupe des intermédiaires, sans comprendre qu'il allait devoir lui-même s'occuper de la vente et de la mise en valeur de son livre; le type qui avait trop peur de présenter son travail à un " vrai " éditeur et qui espérait ainsi voir directement l'avis du public; le type qui a essuyé plusieurs refus polis d'éditeur et qui est persuadé que le monde de l'édition est un obstacle à sa reconnaissance interplanétaire; et enfin, le plus hallucinant, le mec qui a choisi de s'auto-publier parce qu'il était persuadé qu'en laissant un manuscrit à un éditeur, celui-ci allait l'utiliser pour l'attribuer à un des ses auteurs fétiches.

Pas mal de bonnes raisons, hein ?!

----------


## Uriak

Je ne parviens pas à saisir ce que recouvre ce concept de légitimité. Pouvoir dans une discussion poser ses couilles sur la table et dire, je suis publié, moi môssieur ? (point d'ironie à insérer). Simplement dire je suis écrivain ? Ou réclamer du fric quand on veut me lire ?
Le gars qui dit, j'ai 10000 visiteurs sur mon blog par mois ou et l'autre j'ai vendu 5000 bouquins ont chacun une sorte de légitimité, non ? Et dans un cas le gars choisi d'affronter la démarche de publicité par ses propres moyens.

Ou alors il s'agit juste d'un concept valorisant pour soi-même (j'ai passé la sélection) ou pour les personnes du milieu (on peut discuter de gars-là) et ça, je le reconnais volontiers. (c'est pour ça que je n'accorde pas de valeur à l'auto publication : si c'est pour flatter l'égo, il FAUT être choisi, si c'est pour être connu ou du moins pouvoir l'être, idem)

Je précise quand même, pour ne pas faire de cachotterie. Oui j'écris, non je ne suis pas publié (ou auto publié), non je n'ai pas essayé. (je fais aussi de la science et je pourrais me sentir visé par ze PomPom  ::ninja:: , mais la diffusion de la culture j'en fais pas un cheval de bataille, loin de là)

----------


## Tetsuro999

> Désolé mec, ne m'en veux pas hein, mais quand je lis ça, je lis en lettres majuscules : " MASTURBATION ". Ou plutôt onanisme, pour rester poli. En gros tu écris pour toi, pour ton bon plaisir, même pas pour une autre personne. A aucun moment dans ton texte, tu ne sembles parler de vouloir t'améliorer, d'essayer de retranscrire quelque chose que tu ressens par écrit, bref, on est bien loin d'une démarche artistique.
> 
> Après c'est cool hein, c'est plutôt agréable, moi aussi j'écris des trucs et des machins ou je dessine juste pour moi. Mais je considère que ça n'a rien à voir avec une bande dessinée sur laquelle je vais travailler, soumettre à un prof ou à un ami, que je vais corriger, perfectionner, dont je vais mettre en doute l'intérêt, le sens, la pertinence. Et encore, on est encore loin de l'exigence d'une maison d'édition, à laquelle tu apportes ton travail alors qu'elle ne t'a rien demandée et qu'elle ne te connait même pas.


Branlette ? Y'a peut-être de ça, mais honnêteté aussi, je n'ai aucune légitimité littéraire car n'ayant jamais été publié, les lecteurs n'ont aucune garantie quant à l'éventuelle qualité (ou non-qualité) de mon histoire ou de ma prose, je ne vais pas leur promettre monts et merveilles, je peux aussi bien plaire que ne pas plaire.

Je pourrais tenter d'accéder à cette légitimité en cherchant à me faire éditer (pour cela, encore faudrait-il que j'ai une histoire valable, c'est autre chose), mais il me faudrait alors considérer mon oeuvre comme suffisamment exceptionnelle pour valoir la peine d'être achetée. Je me fous de la célébrité et ne vivrai jamais de ma plume. Alors pourquoi vouloir monnayer ce que l'on a écrit par plaisir si mes écrits peuvent (éventuellement) toucher gratuitement les gens ?

Après pour ce qui est de la volonté d'amélioration, de perfectionnement, questionnement sur la pertinence etc, c'est un travail qui se fait en amont avant d'écrire la moindre ligne, mais ce n'est pas pour moi une démarche artistique, simplement d'éthique personnelle, si je n'ai aucun intérêt pour un sujet (la culture des hortensias par exemple) je ne vais pas écrire dessus, de même que je m'attache à une certaine rigueur lorsque j'écrit, ce qui compte est mon sentiment lorsque le point final est posé : satisfait ? Pas satisfait ?

Dans la mesure où ce qui ne me satisfait pas est gardé pour moi, il me serait difficile d'opérer le moindre changement en profondeur d'un texte, alors les modifications suggérées par les lecteurs ne pourront de fait porter que sur des détails mineurs.


Et comme l'idée répandue ici semble être que l'on n'écrit que pour produire une oeuvre d'art qui devra être validée comme telle par qui de droit pour exister, je réponds que je me considère comme auteur et me tamponne la nouille des considérations artistiques, toujours avec ce manque de crédibilité qui va bien.

----------


## Jerom

Tiens pour revenir à Wikileaks... (Comme ça part un peu dans tous les sens, que chacun a son avis mais que seule la justice aura le fin mot de l'histoire - si l'affaire *'La carte&le territoire_CC-BY-SA.pdf'* est portée en justice un jour ?!)

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1446739

_"Ce n'est pas au monde politique ni à OVH de demander ou de décider de la fermeture ou pas d'un site [Wikileaks], mais à la justice, estime Octave Klaba, fondateur d'OVH. C'est comme ça que ça doit marcher dans un pays de droit." La société a saisi le juge des référés pour qu'il statue sur la légalité de la présence du site en France, et espère sa réponse d'ici à "ce soir ou demain. Et OVH appliquera sa décision immédiatement"._

----------


## Karhmit

> Je ne parviens pas à saisir ce que recouvre ce concept de légitimité. Pouvoir dans une discussion poser ses couilles sur la table et dire, je suis publié, moi môssieur ? (point d'ironie à insérer). Simplement dire je suis écrivain ? Ou réclamer du fric quand on veut me lire ?
> Le gars qui dit, j'ai 10000 visiteurs sur mon blog par mois ou et l'autre j'ai vendu 5000 bouquins ont chacun une sorte de légitimité, non ? Et dans un cas le gars choisi d'affronter la démarche de publicité par ses propres moyens.


En fait, je ne pense pas que 10 000 visiteurs = 10 000 bouquins vendus. Il ne s'agit pas vraiment du même acte. Je visite assez souvent une vingtaine de blogs dont je n'achèterai jamais la version papier par exemple. Et puis la visibilité n'est pas du tout la même.

Et comme je l'ai peut être mal expliqué plus haut, la plupart des choses que l'on voit sur les blogs sont calibrés pour être publiés. Surtout dans le cas de bandes dessinées. Du coup, il y a un petit côté d'inachevé.

Enfin, je pense qu'il est vraiment important dans une démarche artistique d'avoir l'avis et le soutien d'une personne qui n'a pas de lien avec toi. Je pense que c'est aussi intéressant pour un artiste, à la manière d'un examen qui permet à la fois de vérifier tes connaissances et de comprendre tes lacunes.

Mais je ne dis pas ça non plus pour qu'un mec qui vend des bouquins vienne narguer un type qui n'en vend pas. C'est assez puéril comme attitude.




> Je pourrais tenter d'accéder à cette légitimité en cherchant à me faire  éditer (pour cela, encore faudrait-il que j'ai une histoire valable,  c'est autre chose), mais il me faudrait alors considérer mon oeuvre  comme suffisamment exceptionnelle pour valoir la peine d'être achetée.  Je me fous de la célébrité et ne vivrai jamais de ma plume. Alors  pourquoi vouloir monnayer ce que l'on a écrit par plaisir si mes écrits  peuvent (éventuellement) toucher gratuitement les gens ?


Je ne sais pas. Pour laisser une trace ? Un autre truc qui m'a marqué dans le texte que tu proposes, c'est :




> Que la postérité, les lecteurs fassent une oeuvre d’art de ce texte si  ça leur chante, qu’ils le traine dans la boue s’ils le désirent, elle  aura pour moi rempli son oeuvre, l’envie que j’ai eu à l’instant T de  l’écrire.


A aucun moment, tu n'évoques l'idée que tu puisses passer inaperçu. Que si tu meurs demain, les 10 ans que tu auras passé n'auront servi à rien, sinon à te satisfaire lors d'un instant T. 

Après, tu sembles te complaire dans l'aspect personnel et intime de l'écriture. Alors je ne peux pas vraiment te convaincre de l'intérêt d'une publication.

Enfin, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse se dire soi-même artiste. C'est aux autres de décider. Nous, on en est convaincu (ou pas).

Mais bon, je pense que je m'enfonce plus qu'autre chose, donc on verra plus tard.

----------


## ElGato

(HS complet, désolé pour les non-destinataires : deathscythe0666, ça n'est pas de l'eugénisme dont je parlais, toutes mes excuses ; j'ai confondu la cause et la conséquence. L'une n'a pas plus de justifications que l'autre, à mes yeux, mais ça n'est pas la même chose...)

----------


## Guest

> Après, tu sembles te complaire dans l'aspect personnel et intime de l'écriture. Alors je ne peux pas vraiment te convaincre de l'intérêt d'une publication.


Moi, moi, moi, moi !




Alors c'est sympa de se branler, mais c'est vachement plus rigolo d'arroser tout le monde en le faisant.

----------


## vectra

Bon OK Ze Pompom, je suis à côté de la plaque lorsque je sors des exemples d'artistes "vendus" tout ca. J'y connais rien en histoire de l'art, mais tu n'y connais rien non plus en sciences, que ce soit en argumentation textuelle (nombreuses implications volontairement fallacieuses) ou en connaissance des statuts et salaires en vigueur dans la recherche en france et à l'étranger. Si t'as fait des études de maths, c'était il y a bien longtemps.

Puisqu'on est dans le registre du "ta gueule, j'ai raison dans mon domaine", je te présente mes plates excuses d'inculte scientifique illétré, mais je vais te faire ravaler certaines de tes contradictions au passage. Y'a pas de raisons  ::rolleyes:: 




> Tu noteras que je cite l'intégralité de ton message, et que je réagis à la partie dans laquelle tu compares la publication d'un salarié dans le cadre de son travail pour lequel il est déjà rémunéré et celle d'un écrivain le 'joli' faisant référence à l'existence même du salaire. Les deux situations, même s'il s'agit dans les deux cas n'ont strictement rien à voir. vouloir appliquer ce qui peut marcher dans une situation à l'autre est complètement à côté de la plaque.


Ce n'est pas moi qui invente un exemple imaginaire (les 3000 euros) pour boucher les trous de mon argumentation.

J'ai déjà essayé de t'expliquer que le statut de salarié de la recherche était très mal payé et majoritairement très précaire, avec des contrats courts souvent non reconductibles, et tout cela dans un contexte très concurrenciel. Je n'arrive pas à qualifier cela de situation 'jolie', mais de toute manière tu n'as pas ton mot à dire étant donné que tu n'es pas dans ton domaine.





> Bien sûr que tu fais des listes des bons et des mauvais artistes,


trouve la liste alors. Ah, mais...




> même si elles sont plus ou moins implicites :


trop facile. Faute!  ::): 
Insinuation. C'est une assertion gratuite dont le seul but est de nuire.

Ensuite, tu passes de:




> J'ai dit cependant que lorsque tant d'argent va à des imposteurs à  divers titres, il faut commencer à se poser des questions. En sciences,  la fraude est punie pénalement, et pas qu'un peu.


à




> d'autres sont des 'abuseurs de l'art spéculatif' et tout cela est de la fraude.


Si tu ne vois pas la différence et que ton amalgame est sincère, ben question raisonnement, ca ne marche pas terrible. Oui je pinalle, mais j'ai le droit de contrôler l'usage de mes paroles, surtout quand on essaie de les manipuler intentionnellement. C'est un bel exemple de fraude intellectuelle.




> Évidemment, on pourrait se demander ce qui te donne le droit de juger de qui est un bon ou un mauvais artiste, mais il faudrait sans doute faire une commission du bon artiste pour en débattre.


Mais je te recadre tout de suite là aussi  ::o: . Outre les clarifications que je m'obstine à apporter et que tu t'évertues à falsifier, je me permets de te rapeller que, dans le post que tu cites au début du crépage de chignons, j'étais justement en train d'expliquer que le mécanisme des maisons d'éditions en lettres n'était pas si radicalement différent de celui des éditeurs de revues scientifiques. 

Et que, dans mon domaine, il était nécessaire d'avoir de telles revues et des comités de lecture spécialisés et sélectifs. Il y a donc des comités de lecture en lettres capables d'évaluer la pertinence académique d'une contribution: je peux le souligner sans pour autant prétendre en faire partie. Tant pis pour toi si tu es incapable de saisir la différence. J'ai eu le malheur de déborder légèrement sur l'art moderne, mais il me semble aussi que ces arts possèdent des académies capables de produire de tels comités. Peut-être ai-je tort, et que c'est à celui qui geule le plus fort...

Mais bon, tu n'avais peut-être pas pris part à cette discussion et tu n'es peut-être pas d'accord avec ca.




> de la validité du droit d'auteur et de la propriété intellectuelle,


Ben je te mets en demeure de me le prouver à partir de mes posts précédents, à moins que tu te complaises à raconter n'importe quoi. M'est avis que tu confonds avec quelqu'un d'autre: je n'ai jamais approuvé le leakage de pdfs pirates. 


Bon, sinon, j'ai certainement dit un paquet de conneries lorsque j'ai tenté de sortir ceci, ce qui t'a visiblement fait tiquer et qui sert de base à tout le reste:




> Ceci dit, plutôt que de blâmer la transposition irrespectueuse de  mécanismes hérités des sciences et techniques, vous feriez peut-être  mieux de balayer devant votre porte et de faire la peau aux parasites de  l'art-spéculatif ou art tête-de-gondole. Ils brassent une quantité  d'argent phénoménale alors même que c'est quand-même bien de la mayrde.  Faut se demander, à un moment, si vous voulez sauver l'art dans  l'intérêt général de l'art et de l'éducation du public ou bien si vous  espérez, vous aussi, vous trouver un strapontin de jean-foutre sur-payé  pour vendre des "oeuvres d'art" au mètre à la FIAC (sic). Les  scientifiques les plus méritants sont rarement millionnaires, en tous  cas pas en Europe: c'est peut-être une piste à creuser.


Je me suis permis de supputer cela au vu de certaines remarques qui laissaient entendre que le monde de l'édition allait de mal en pis. C'est peut-être des conneries, je te fais confiance puisque j'ai daigné sortir de mon domaine d'expertise, et je consens donc à moult génuflexions sur verre pilé. Je reconnais aussi le caractère trollesque de ce dernier paragraphe, mais p*tain c'que ca fait du bien. J'en avais vraiment marre de reprendre des contre-vérités et assertions gratuites à tire-larigot sur ce qui relève de la perception du libre par les non-scientifiques. Il n'y a pas de raisons qu'il y ait deux poids deux mesures.

Cependant, il reste un fait que, en sciences et techniques, l'écart de rémunération entre des soutiers des labos et les directeurs de recherche multi-publiés est nettement moins important que ce qu'il est entre les auteurs "à succès" (puisque tête de gondole n'est pas assez précis) et ceux qui publient modérément mais honorablement, sans compter ceux qui ne sont jamais publiés.

Je crois constater une plus faible corrélation entre valeur académique d'une oeuvre et rémunération de l'auteur. C'est à toi, ici bas, de donner ton avis sur la question (à supposer que tu n'en aies pas aussi marre que moi de ce débat). Dans tous les cas, c'est pas moi qui vait en subir les conséquences, alors assume et enjoy.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> (HS complet, désolé pour les non-destinataires : deathscythe0666, ça n'est pas de l'eugénisme dont je parlais, toutes mes excuses ; j'ai confondu la cause et la conséquence. L'une n'a pas plus de justifications que l'autre, à mes yeux, mais ça n'est pas la même chose...)


Tu pouvais aussi l'envoyer en MP si tu veux vraiment ne parler qu'à moi  :;): 

Après je suis pas d'accord avec toi et j'espère qu'il y aura toujours ces disparités entre les gens ... imagine un monde où tout le monde est pareil, ça te foutrait pas la trouille ?




> Enfin, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse se dire soi-même artiste. C'est  aux autres de décider. Nous, on en est convaincu (ou pas).


100% d'accord avec ta première phrase. Par contre, ce n'est pas aux autres de décider. En fait, c'est principalement sur les mots qu'on n'est pas d'accord j'ai l'impression. Tu juges qu'une œuvre n'en est une que si elle est reconnue. Moi, je pense qu'elle en est une et que sa reconnaissance est la conséquence. Je veux dire, même avant, c'était la même œuvre, donc logiquement, sa reconnaissance ne fait qu'entériner ce fait.

Je vais reprendre vectra pour quelques points : j'ai sûrement dit pas mal de conneries, que ce soit par intention de contre-troller quand j'ai mal pris certains posts, parce que je ne suis pas littéraire et que je m'embrouille ou parce que j'ai fait des raccourcis parce que je ne peux pas écrire de roman (dit celui qui écrit des posts de 2km, quoique les autres y vont bien aussi). Juste un truc vectra, avec la situation imaginaire, tu confonds Ze Pompom (pour moi, son exemple est réel) avec karhmit qui présentait un exemple hypothétique.

----------


## Pronoein

> J'en suis tellement convaincu que je décide de passer par un des sites d'auto-publication qui, en plus de proposer des pourcentages bien moins intéressants qu'un véritable éditeur, me conforte dans l'idée que je suis un artiste.


Je suis surpris de cette remarque. Les sites d'auto-publications comme lulu.com te laissent 90% des bénéfices et tu gardes tes droits d'exploitation, avec un contrôle total sur le format - (il reste bien sûr le problème de la promotion). Si tu as enquêté sur ce genre de solution, j'aimerais savoir ton avis.


L'idée de la légitimité sociale comme unique critère pour juger une oeuvre ou pour expliquer la démarche artistique est aliénant. A croire que le contenu n'a aucune importance, ce qui compte c'est la reconnaissance. C'est une vision extérieure de l'art réduite au quantitatif: à combien d'exemplaires se lit ceci ou cela, à combien s'est vendue telle oeuvre...
Or vu l'importance des intermédiaires dans la promotion et diffusion, de l'orientation alimentaire ou lucrative du marché, et du culte de l'égo et de l'attention relayé par les médias, le nombre ne préjuge en rien de la portée universelle ou humaine intrinsèque d'une oeuvre.
Dès que l'on a un peu d'exigence dans ses goûts on recherche des qualités bien spécifiques et on écoute les recommandations de personnes choisies; j'en profite d'ailleurs pour remercier Ivanlefou qui avait présenté La Horde du Contrevent dans ces colonnes. Damasio n'est pas vendu comme Houellebecq, dans les deux sens du terme, et cela me semble significatif à l'heure de faire vos théories sur l'art et la légitimité. (Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas lu, Damasio conjugue talent, créativité et travail à l'extrême).
Je crois que le modèle mainstream des médias, principalement imposé par l'industrie étatsunienne et repris depuis quelques décades par l'Europe, produit des recettes formatées faciles à digérer et à vendre. Cette tendance se retrouve depuis la bouffe jusqu'aux jeux vidéos, puisque le critère n'est pas la qualité, la profondeur ou la créativité, qui sont difficiles à obtenir.
Je suis surpris par le manque d'exigence sur l'art, la littérature ou la science qu'expriment les interlocuteurs de ce forum, alors que s'il s'agit de jeux-vidéos, ils critiquent avec bien plus de ferveur le nivellement par le bas des grosses boîtes et encouragent les efforts et la passion des indés.

----------


## Tetsuro999

> A aucun moment, tu n'évoques l'idée que tu puisses passer inaperçu.


C'est effectivement un oubli important, merci.  :;): 




> Que si tu meurs demain, les 10 ans que tu auras passé n'auront servi à rien, sinon à te satisfaire lors d'un instant T.


Ecrire pour laisser une trace revient à cette idée d'écrire pour être reconnu, je n'en ai rien à cirer. Dans 30 ans j'aurais peut-être une autre opinion en sentant la fin approcher ceci dit.

----------


## Karhmit

> Je suis surpris de cette remarque. Les sites d'auto-publications comme lulu.com te laissent 90% des bénéfices et tu gardes tes droits d'exploitation, avec un contrôle total sur le format - (il reste bien sûr le problème de la promotion). Si tu as enquêté sur ce genre de solution, j'aimerais savoir ton avis.


Justement, j'avais survolé lulu.com pour la question d'auto-publication. A l'époque, c'était pour voir si c'était une réponse pertinente dans le cas d'un fanzine (la réponse est rapide : c'est non). En pourcentage pur, c'est peut-être plus intéressant, mais ça demande un investissement personnel et tu dois t'occuper de tout ce dont un véritable éditeur s'occupe (te trouver une place dans les festivals, parler de toi, te faire de la pub, démarcher les libraires etc). Je suis peut être allé un peu vite dans ma phrase.




> L'idée de la légitimité sociale comme unique critère pour juger une oeuvre ou pour expliquer la démarche artistique est aliénant.


Ce n'est pas l'unique critère pour juger une oeuvre. Je m'excuse si je l'ai laissée penser. D'ailleurs, je prenais l'exemple de la même oeuvre. Mais je pense que c'est une étape importante.

De toute manière, c'est une question très vaste et en parler sur un forum, quelque soit la longueur du topic, ne permet d'en brosser que la surface. La légitimité d'une oeuvre se trouve dans plusieurs critères. Simplement, on ne me fera pas croire qu'un type qui fait un truc dans son coin, sans jamais en parler à personne, deviendra après sa mort un mec ultra connu et important. Les personnes qui sont dans le " marché de l'art " ne sont pas forcément des personnes corrompus à la solde du capitalisme. Souvent ce sont de très bons artistes et leur position et leur reconnaissance sont légitimes.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Même si le raisonnement semble quelque peu capillotracté, à tel point que même Adrienne Alix, présidente de Wikimédia France, a déclaré que _"bon, quand même, les gars, faudrait voir à pas trop pousser..."_ (je cite de mémoire)


Réaction de l'intéressée : "J'ai pas dit ça comme ça !"

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pronoein

Allez, pour ranimer le débat, l'étape suivante, post-houellebecquienne.
Une copie intégrale de Wikipedia, mais avec une intention de profit collée dessus appelée "Shopping enabled Wikipedia-page".

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Allez, pour ranimer le débat...


Comme tu dis.

Je viens d'écouter ceci et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça m'a rappelé ce topic.

 _Je suis un troll, je suis un troll, quoi de plus naturel en somme..._

----------


## Pronoein

> Je viens d'écouter ceci et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça m'a rappelé ce topic.


Merci pour le lien!

"Un lecteur n'est pas un consommateur qui ferait diparaître les livres en les mangeant" dit Charles Dantzig - dont je recommande la lecture du "dictionnaire égoïste". 

Petite parenthèse sur l'émission:
La conversation sur la vérité dans la littérature fait penser à celle d'ici sur la légitimité. Cependant dans l'émission  la mésentente est apparente et porte sur les termes. En fait tous deux sont d'accord - Danzig est plus relativiste sur ce point toutefois - sur le pouvoir d'évocation et d'authenticité de littérature, ne serait-ce qu'en tant que témoignage plus ou moins sorcier, en tant qu'imaginaire hypnotisant, attrapant, si proche d'être réel: c'est à dire qu'ils reconnaissent une valeur intrinsèque au contenu de certaines oeuvres, capable de "toucher l'autre" par son avertissement sur le monde. (La "rencontre d'une actualité et d'une sagesse" dont parle R.Barthes, cité dans l'émission).



> Toute une pédagogie mal instruite par le structuralisme met sur le même plan Madame Bovary et les livres que lit madame Bovary.



Finkielkraut y cite un discours de Soljenitsyne qui vient à point sur le débat sur l'art.
Morceaux choisis:



> Partons du principe que l'artiste ne doit rien à personne. Néanmoins, il est pénible de voir comment, en se retirant dans sa tour d'ivoire ou dans le monde de ses fantasmes, il risque d'abandonner le monde réel aux mains de mercenaires, de nullités, sinon de fous.


Là ça me fait plus penser à Hadopi et Wikileaks:



> Voilà un danger évident : l'interdiction de l'échange d'informations entre les différentes parties de la planète. L'histoire contemporaine sait que l'interdiction de l'information rend toute signature d'accords internationaux illusoire. Dans un monde clos, il ne coûte rien d'interpréter n'importe quel accord à sa façon. Ou même, plus simplement, de l'ignorer complètement, comme S'il n'avait jamais existé (Orwell a compris cela admirablement), Un monde clos est peuplé, non pas de Terriens, mais d'un corps expéditionnaire de Martiens, qui ne savent rien de sensé sur le reste de la planète et qui sont prêts à l'écraser avec la conviction sacrée d'être des « libérateurs ».





> Les manchettes des journaux proclament encore : « Pas le droit d'interférer dans nos affaires intérieures ! » Alors qu'il n'y a plus d'« affaires intérieures » sur notre terre surpeuplée et que le salut de l'humanité dépend de ce que chacun fasse siennes les affaires d'autrui, de ce que les peuples de l'Est aient un intérêt vital pour ce qu'on pense à l'Ouest, de ce que les peuples de l'Ouest aient un intérêt vital pour ce qui se passe à l'Est.


Taing j'ai été littéraire que j'en peux plus. Je vais me coucher.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Allez, pour ranimer le débat, l'étape suivante, post-houellebecquienne.
> Une copie intégrale de Wikipedia, mais avec une intention de profit collée dessus appelée "Shopping enabled Wikipedia-page".


Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec Houellebecq. Il s'agit là d'un miroir de Wikipédia comme il en existe des dizaines, et dont la particularité est d'ajouter sur certaines pages un lien vers les livres mentionnés pour les acheter : dans la mesure où ils respectent les conditions de licence :
- mentionner l'origine (ce qu'ils font _a minima_ en liant vers l'article de WP... La liste des auteurs serait mieux mais bon)
- partager leurs modifications à l'identique (c'est le cas, même si en l'occurrence, je ne vois pas bien qui d'autres qu'eux pourraient avoir besoin de ces modifs.)

Dans la mesure où ils respectent ces conditions, donc, personne ne peut ni ne va rien leur dire.

----------


## Pronoein

Une fois de plus je n'arrive pas à répondre sans faire de pavé, désolé.

Houellebecq est une anecdote avec une saveur juridique, mais Amazon imitant Wikipedia n'est pas en reste de ce côté-là. A mon avis :
- je passe rapidement sur le problème mineur d'imitation de marque trop poussé; certes il faut juridiquement que l'on comprenne que c'est une page amazone et non wikipédienne, qu'une entreprise n'a pas à retrouver son nom associée si fortement à l'autre sans son consentiment que ni les Wikimédiens ni la Wikimedia Foundation n'ont jamais donné et ne donneraient pas puisqu'étant respectivement bénévoles et non-lucrative...
- CC-BY-SA dit, je cite:



> You are free:
>     * to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work
>     * to Remix — to adapt the work
> 
> Under the following conditions:
> 
>     * Attribution — You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work).
> 
>      * Share Alike — If you alter, transform, or build upon this work, you may distribute the resulting work only under the same or similar license to this one.


	Donc si tu copies et/ou adapte Wikipedia, tu dois en autoriser la copie et adaptation sous les mêmes termes, autrement dit, autoriser la copie et l'adaptation sous licences CC-BY-SA.
	L'"adaptation" de Houellebecq est insignifiante, il ne profite que très peu de l'oeuvre wikipédienne en se l'"appropriant". C'est stupide d'aller lui chercher des poux.
	L'"adaptation" d'Amazon, en revanche, lui permet clairement d'augmenter potentiellement ses ventes. Or Amazon ne mérite ce profit que s'il respecte le contrat CC-BY-SA, c'est la condition même (et ça tient en 4 lignes le contrat: un virus juridique codé par un hacker)! Or le contrat est parfaitement clair et légal, et qui plus est, foncièrement juste et éthique. 
	En conséquence, Amazon devrait rendre open-source sa plus-value, qui est son système de vente. Je parie que si on les chatouille juridiquement avec habileté de ce côté-là, il feront marche arrière puisque ce serait une catastrophe pour leur monopole, de leur point de vue.
	Donc Houellebecq et Amazon sont pile en plein dans le CC-BY-SA mais aux deux extrémités: l'un ne bénéfice pas de manière usurpée ou injuste de l'oeuvre wikipédienne, l'autre détourne sa fonction première sans rien faire d'autre qu'en tirer des sous. C'est la plus-value minimale: le détournement.
	Or même en droit d'auteur classique dont le CC-BY-SA découle le détournement est automatiquement autorisé quand il est raisonnable, c'est à dire bref - cas d'une citation - ou suffisamment différent, sinon c'est du plagiat, de la contrefaçon, etc. 
	Amazon qui reprend tout Wikipédia en entier à la virgule près n'est pas dans le bref ni le différent, il est dans l'intégral! Donc même en droit d'auteur classique il doit obtenir l'autorisation de l'auteur et la respecter.
	Or Wikipedia a automatiquement prédéfini certaines grandes lignes, dont les 4 du CC-BY-SA.
	Donc Amazon est en tort, il viole le copyright qui se trouve ici être la sous-classe copyleft. Soit il cesse et désiste, soit il confère une licence CC-BY-SA à son adaptation qui est l'entièreté de son software de vente. En termes plus hackers: soit il se débranche soit il est infecté. 
	Sinon, ce sera le procès, et ce sera les deux mêmes termes du dilemmes PLUS la réparation civile.

	Bon je ne suis pas GMB mais voilà ma vision juridico-légaloïde.


Mais nous n'en sommes qu'à la moitié de mon post car je vois aussi l'intérêt de cette info comme prolongement de la question initiale [jusqu'où accepter les extrêmes et quand se modérer quant à l'idée du "libre"] que pose Sebum, qui n'était pas juridique mais plutôt éthique. 
L'action d'Amazon élargit le débat au choc culturel frontal et non plus marginal des deux sphéres respectives du propriétaire et du libre (ou d'un autre point de vue, du privé et du public): ici, un effort public, bénévole et à visée universelle, donc égalitaire, est intégralement exploité, tel quel, pour générer du profit à des particuliers. 
Pour employer une analogie dans le monde du vivant, c'est un type de symbiose, d'union fonctionnelle, qui mène à trois principaux scenarii évidents: 
 * le mutualisme (effet positif du symbionte);
 * le saprophysme (cohabitation neutre) ;
 * le parasitisme (effet négatif). 

A ce stade, donc, s'il y a une association de facto, de deux choses l'une:
- Soit il y a convergence d'intérêts, alors l'association est naturelle car consensuelle. 
- Soit il y a divergence du point de vue d'un des camps ou des deux, alors l'association est contre-nature et artificielle; l'auteur a alors le droit de contester l'usage qui est fait de son oeuvre voire de révoquer le contrat d'autorisation puisque qu'il n'a pas été respecté de la part du légataire de la CC-BY-SA.

Avoir le droit ne signifie pas l'exercer bêtement comme un tyran. C'est là que s'insère l'éthique: quand vaut-il mieux être tolérant et quand s'indigner?

Donc l'éthique du cas Amazon-Wikipedia, à mon humble avis, est bien un cas limite qui trahit le principe de synergie qui est derrière l'idée du libre et qui meut les bénévoles. Je répète au passage à Sébum que si le principe de synergie est assez facilement compréhensible par les geeks mais ne leur est absolument pas spécifique, il est ancestral... mais bref.

Dis négativement, le procès éthique que l'on dresserait à Amazon lui imposerait de prouver qu'il n'est pas un parasite qui prend plus qu'il ne rend pour avoir le droit de continuer socialement dans sa voie.

Dit positivement:
Plus tu profites du libre, et plus tu es en obligation de rendre tes ajouts libres aussi.


Or Amazon vise clairement à profiter de l'oeuvre de Wikipedia comme le prouve ses uniques ajouts: un système de liens vers des articles en vente et un site marchand. Il doit donc permettre à son tour que quiconque profite de son oeuvre en en autorisant le partage. CQFD.

Tout ceci n'est qu'une opinion de profane, mais j'aimerais qu'on m'en montre les torts.

EDIT: je revendique pas cette position, je l'exprime à voix haute et réfléchis dessus.


Post Scriptum:

Pour donner un exemple plus habile juridiquement:
PediaPress a fait mieux en investissant dans quelques technologies qu'elle a rendue open-source, en échange d'une (suspecte) exclusivité de facto pour publier (très) lucrativement une version papier des articles ou d'une sélection d'articles de Wikipedia. Je veux dire que leurs avocats ont bien mieux préparé leur coup. D'un autre côté, les actionnaires réels de PediaPress  qui se cachent à travers deux ou trois niveaux de holdings ne sont pas des enfants de choeurs...

----------


## olih

> Une fois de plus je n'arrive pas à répondre sans faire de pavé, désolé.
> 
> Houellebecq est une anecdote avec une saveur juridique, mais Amazon imitant Wikipedia n'est pas en reste de ce côté-là. A mon avis :
> - je passe rapidement sur le problème mineur d'imitation de marque trop poussé; certes il faut juridiquement que l'on comprenne que c'est une page amazone et non wikipédienne, qu'une entreprise n'a pas à retrouver son nom associée si fortement à l'autre sans son consentiment que ni les Wikimédiens ni la Wikimedia Foundation n'ont jamais donné et ne donneraient pas puisqu'étant respectivement bénévoles et non-lucrative...
> - CC-BY-SA dit, je cite:
> 
> 
> 	Donc si tu copies et/ou adapte Wikipedia, tu dois en autoriser la copie et adaptation sous les mêmes termes, autrement dit, autoriser la copie et l'adaptation sous licences CC-BY-SA.
> 	L'"adaptation" de Houellebecq est insignifiante, il ne profite que très peu de l'oeuvre wikipédienne en se l'"appropriant". C'est stupide d'aller lui chercher des poux.
> ...


Je ne connaissais même pas cet ajout pour le cas Amazon. Je viens de regarder la page en question et je trouve que tu extrapoles beaucoup.
On est en face d'une copie d'un article de wikipédia avec un ajout de lien vers le site marchand pour les œuvres citées.
Or si tu regardes tout en bas de la page :
1) Le lien vers l'article original est là
2) La licence d'utilisation est là

Pour rappel la licence ne s'applique qu'au texte de l'article et non aux fichiers liés mis dans l'article (autrement aucune source ne pourrait être linkée).

http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Terms_of_Use



> You can re-use content from Wikimedia projects freely, with the exception of content that is used under "fair use" exemptions, or similar exemptions of copyright law. Please follow the guidelines below:
> Re-use of text:
> Attribution: To re-distribute a text page in any form, provide credit to the authors either by including *a) a hyperlink (where possible) or URL to the page or pages you are re-using*, b) a hyperlink (where possible) or URL to an alternative, stable online copy which is freely accessible, which conforms with the license, and which provides credit to the authors in a manner equivalent to the credit given on this website, or c) a list of all authors. (Any list of authors may be filtered to exclude very small or irrelevant contributions.) This applies to text developed by the Wikimedia community. Text from external sources may attach additional attribution requirements to the work, which we will strive to indicate clearly to you. For example, a page may have a banner or other notation indicating that some or all of its content was originally published somewhere else. Where such notations are visible in the page itself, they should generally be preserved by re-users.
> Copyleft/Share Alike: If you make modifications or additions to the page you re-use, you must license them under the Creative Commons Attribution-Share-Alike License 3.0 or later.


Ok. Les additions sont les liens, pas les documents pointés. Et comme la page modifiée a l'air sous la bonne licence, pas de problème.



> Indicate changes: If you make modifications or additions, *you must indicate in a reasonable fashion that the original work has been modified*. If you are re-using the page in a wiki, for example, indicating this in the page history is sufficient.


Il suffit de savoir lire *Shopping enable Wikipedia*.



> Licensing notice: Each copy or modified version that you distribute must include a licensing notice stating that the work is released under CC-BY-SA and either *a) a hyperlink or URL to the text of the license* or b) a copy of the license. For this purpose, a suitable URL is: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
> For further information, please refer to the legal code of the CC-BY-SA License.


Ok.



> Re-use of non-text media:
> Where not otherwise noted, non-text media files are available under various free culture licenses, consistent with the Wikimedia Foundation Licensing Policy. Please view the media description page for details about the license of any specific media file.


Juste peut être un problème ici et encore ce n'est pas certain vu que c'est un lien direct vers wikipedia.

Et là je me rends compte que Ash_Crow a déjà donné un point de vue équivalent.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> L'"adaptation" d'Amazon, en revanche, lui permet clairement d'augmenter potentiellement ses ventes. Or Amazon ne mérite ce profit que s'il respecte le contrat CC-BY-SA, c'est la condition même (et ça tient en 4 lignes le contrat: un virus juridique codé par un hacker)! Or le contrat est parfaitement clair et légal, et qui plus est, foncièrement juste et éthique. 
> 	En conséquence, Amazon devrait rendre open-source sa plus-value, qui est son système de vente.


C'est là qu'on n'est pas d'accord : à ma connaissance, les licences CC, même avec la clause SA, sont très peu virales. Pour donner un exemple : prenons une image sous licence CC-by-SA, par exemple un schéma montrant les étapes de la distribution d'un jeu vidéo. Si un membre de la rédac de CPC décide de l'inclure dans un article sur le sujet, en y ajoutant des éléments manquants, il sera tenu de citer l'auteur de l'image originelle, et de publier son schéma modifié sous CC-by-SA. En revanche, ni l'article lui-même, ni à plus forte raison le CPC tout entier ne passeront par magie sous licence libre.

Maintenant, n'étant pas juriste, je peux me tromper dans mon interprétation du texte des licences.

----------


## mescalin

Tain, 8 pages dans le nez, ça fait long  ::|: 




> Du genre?
> Que je sache, un barbu n'a encore envoyé personne en prison.


Y dit qu'y voit pas le rapport.
Ce que je dit, synthétiquement, c'est que *pour moi* du libre "contraint", c'est pas du libre. Jouer les robins des bois de l'internet, ça pue du zgeg quand ça sert à justifier une attitude coercitive. Bien entendu il y a des nuances, mais là j'essaye de m'exprimer de manière simple histoire de pas me faire mal comprendre.

Sinon, pour la forme, ce serait bien d'éviter les post avec des bouts de quote dans tous les sens (et souvent comme ça arrange) et de faire une réponse générale, les citations tronquée ça incite pas l'interlocuteur à la sympathie (dans le sens premier), qui reste quand même un préalable à toute discussion posée. Un combat de positions granitiques et immuables, je vois pas trop l'intéret. Là j'ai même pas pris la peine de lire la moitié de ces posts tellement ça faisait "règlement de compte à cpc corral".

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Bon c'était bien long tout ça... Mais intéressant.

Néanmoins il y a une chose que je ne peux laisser passer (même si c'est légèrement hors-sujet), étant donné que son auteur persiste et signe :



> Pour info, un maître de conférences qui a réussi deux concours validés par ses pairs, et de fait placé un bon nombre de publications, commence à 1500 euros. Drôle de "joli" salaire.





> le statut de salarié de la recherche était très mal payé et majoritairement très précaire, avec des contrats courts souvent non reconductibles, et tout cela dans un contexte très concurrenciel. Je n'arrive pas à qualifier cela de situation 'jolie', mais de toute manière tu n'as pas ton mot à dire étant donné que tu n'es pas dans ton domaine.


Complètement faux. 

Dans un premier temps, un doctorant (allocation MENRT) touche déjà plus de 1500 euros par mois, en traitement net. Pour être précis, un doctorant gagne 24 296,40 € bruts par an (ce qui correspond à l'indice majoré 437 *). 

Un maître de conférence, lui, si tant est qu'il trouve un poste après avoir soutenu sa thèse et passé sa qualification, commencera au minimum échelon 2 (voire échelon 3 s'il a été ATER pendant, disons, un an). Échelon 2 : indice majoré 511, revenu brut de 28 392,95 € par an. Échelon 3 : indice majoré 564, revenu brut de 31 337,81 € par an.

Bien entendu je parle des salaires du public, que tu peux multiplier au minimum par 2 dans le privé, voire par 3 ou 4 à l'étranger (y compris dans le public).

Enfin, je voudrais que tu m'expliques concrètement de quoi tu parles quand tu dis « très précaire », « très mal payé », « contrats courts souvent non reconductibles », « contexte très concurrentiel ».


* Décret n°85-1148 du 24 octobre 1985 modifié relatif à la rémunération des personnels civils et militaires de l'Etat, des personnels des collectivités territoriales et des personnels des établissements publics d'hospitalisation.

----------


## Hochmeister

> Dans un premier temps, un doctorant (allocation MENRT) touche déjà plus de 1500 euros par mois, en traitement net. Pour être précis, un doctorant gagne 24 296,40 € bruts par an (ce qui correspond à l'indice majoré 437 *).


 :tired:  Sérieux dans quel domaine ? J'ai arrêté ma thèse parce que pour vivre le RSA c'était mieux que le statut de doctorant !

J'aimerai bien savoir d'où tu les sors les 1500 euros par mois ! Mon vécu se rapproche gravement de celui de Vectra !

ATER  ::P:  faut-il effectivement passer la grosse concurrence et le piston pour les postes !

----------


## mescalin

Je crois que la situaion en "sience molles" est en effet bien différente. Enfin bon c'est un peu là où t'a des directeurs de thèse qui chapotent onze milliards de doctorants et où la majorité entament un doctorat sans financement, aussi...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Sérieux dans quel domaine ? J'ai arrêté ma thèse parce que pour vivre le RSA c'était mieux que le statut de doctorant !
> 
> J'aimerai bien savoir d'où tu les sors les 1500 euros par mois ! Mon vécu se rapproche gravement de celui de Vectra !
> 
> ATER  faut-il effectivement passer la grosse concurrence et le piston pour les postes !


Informatique, section 27 du CNU. Et c'est rien d'exceptionnel, je bénéficie d'une bourse « ministère » comme pas mal de monde. Les bourses « région » sont équivalentes, et en « CIFRE » tu gagnes même plus généralement, surtout si tu es sur Paris. La rémunération des allocations « ministère » (MENRT) est fixée par un décret.

En ce qui concerne l'ATER, je l'ai cité uniquement pour illustrer l'arrivée d'un MCf en échelon 3, rien de plus. Et sincèrement, je ne comprends pas trop l'histoire de piston. Y'a très souvent moyen de choper au minimum un demi-ATER (6 mois à temps plein ou 12 mois à temps partiel). Y'a aussi la possibilité de choper un contrat de « post-doc », chez nous ce genre de contrat est à environ 32500 € bruts par an.

Je ne sais pas à quand remontent vos expériences respectives, mais je pense que la situation a changé depuis. Donc je vais nuancer mes précédents propos : ce que raconte Vectra a sûrement été vrai, mais ne l'est plus vraiment aujourd'hui.

Tout du moins en « sciences dures ». (Whoua ! C'te transition !)




> Je crois que la situaion en "sience molles" est en effet bien différente. Enfin bon c'est un peu là où t'a des directeurs de thèse qui chapotent onze milliards de doctorants et où la majorité entament un doctorat sans financement, aussi...


Effectivement, c'est sans doute différent pour les « sciences molles ». Cela dit, pour côtoyer régulièrement l'ensemble des doctorants de mon Université (lors des formations CIES), j'attends encore d'en rencontrer un qui me dira qu'il n'est pas financé. Je ne remets toutefois pas en cause la possibilité que cela existe. Ce que je sais en tout cas, c'est que dans les écoles doctorales rattachées à des UFR « Sciences et Techniques », tu ne peux pas commencer de thèse sans financement, c'est tout simplement interdit.

J'aurais sûrement dû mieux encadrer et préciser mes propos, pardon Vectra et Hochmeister. *J'arrête là, désolé pour le HS, on peut en discuter en privé si vous voulez*.

----------


## Pronoein

@Ash_Crow: très peu virales parce que le virus est dormant; il n'y a pas de jurisprudence, je crois, sur ce gens de cas parce que personne ne s'en plaint: mais juridiquement il est tout à fait dans le droit de l'auteur de l'image de décider (c'est à dire, oui, d'imposer) comment et sous quelles conditions sera utilisée son oeuvre. S'il autorise CanardPC à utiliser l'image à condition que l'article soit CC-BY-SA, il est donc bien en droit de l'exiger si CanardPC passe à l'acte.
C'est sur le plan du bon sens (=sagesse=éthique) et non du juridique que se trouve le dilemme: fait-on valoir ses droits ou bien reste-t-on tolérant? 
Jusqu'à présent il y a eu une grande tolérance ou passivité et c'est tant mieux. Mais comme le fait remarquer Sebum, il y a une extrémisation dans la volonté de faire appliquer la license dans des cas douteux. Mais en même temps comme je le signale il y a une prolifération récente des cas douteux: les deux sphères sont en train d'entrer en contact et nous ne sommes qu'au début d'une longue série de conflits et d'ententes et de positions de tolérance et d'intolérance.

Je présente donc cette position, sans la revendiquer: dans le cas d'un article ou d'un livre l'infraction de la license n'est pas bien grave à mes yeux. Dans le cas d'une exploitation marchande directe il me semble plus justifié de faire appliquer le contrat stipulé par la license, parce qu'on s'éloigne de la synergie voulue par le libre. (mais ce n'est qu'une interprétation: pour vous, qu'elle est l'idée du libre? que vise-t-il? les gens qui y participent ne veulent que leur profit personnel ou bien veulent-ils partager le fruit de leurs efforts?).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je présente donc cette position, sans la revendiquer: dans le cas d'un article ou d'un livre l'infraction de la license n'est pas bien grave à mes yeux. Dans le cas d'une exploitation marchande directe il me semble plus justifié de faire appliquer le contrat stipulé par la license, parce qu'on s'éloigne de la synergie voulue par le libre. (mais ce n'est qu'une interprétation: pour vous, qu'elle est l'idée du libre? que vise-t-il? les gens qui y participent ne veulent que leur profit personnel ou bien veulent-ils partager le fruit de leurs efforts?).


Un livre publié a un but d'exploitation marchande directe. Comme un article de magazine.

Sinon, je pense qu'il est difficile d'établir UN profil d'œuvre libre ou de "libriste" (en espérant que le terme n'a pas de sous-entendu ou d'implication dont je ne serais pas au courant). Trop de cas différents, de buts différents, pour en tirer une généralité qui sera forcément réductrice.

----------


## Jerom

Encore un post sur le blog de Mister G. où il compare le cas avec une affaire de licence CC-BY-SA musicale jugée en Belgique. (Qui n'est pas trop en rapport au niveau "contagion" de la licence, mais confirme que la licence est valide bien-sûr...)

----------


## Pronoein

> Un livre publié a un but d'exploitation marchande directe. Comme un article de magazine.


Non, ce que je voulais dire par exploitation directe est que le livre ou l'article ajoute une plus-value, il y a un effort créatif qui transforme, ajoute, adapte, de manière suffisamment significative pour le rendre différent tandis que l'effort de vente d'Amazon, en revanche, n'ajoute rien à l'oeuvre: il l'utilise _directement_ pour l'exploiter.




> Ce que je dit, synthétiquement, c'est que pour moi du libre "contraint", c'est pas du libre. Jouer les robins des bois de l'internet, ça pue du zgeg quand ça sert à justifier une attitude coercitive.


Robin des bois pratiquait le vol. Mais ici, c'est le contraire, ce sont les "libres" qui se font voler, et la question est jusqu'où ils doivent imposer le respect de leurs droits.

----------


## vectra

> Y dit qu'y voit pas le rapport.
> Ce que je dit, synthétiquement, c'est que *pour moi* du libre "contraint", c'est pas du libre. Jouer les robins des bois de l'internet, ça pue du zgeg quand ça sert à justifier une attitude coercitive.


Alors oui mais non. Pas mal de gens prennent pour acquis que les barbus du libre ont tenté de piéger Houellebecq avec leur licence. Sauf que c'est un type qui a fait ca tout seul dans son coin et que c'est illégal, point final.

A ce compte-là, on a vite fait de démontrer que tout auteur qui cherche à être rémunéré pour son travail n'est qu'un vendu prêt à sacrifier les libertés publiques et à envoyer des pauvres en taule. Ca peut aller loin comme ca, alors autant être précis quand on parle.

----------


## Jerom

[HS]
La justice française n'interdit pas à OVH d'héberger WikiLeaks.
[/HS]

----------


## Ash_Crow

::huh:: 

Quel rapport avec la choucroute ?

----------


## vectra

Aucun, mais c'est bien marrant.

Dans le genre "il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport", les dérives de la SACEM:

http://www.francesoir.fr/societe-mus...nctionne.67135

C'est pas une apologie du piratage de musique, mais plutôt matière à réflexion sur la pertinence de l'usage des droits d'auteurs dans ce domaine, en écho aux aberrations rapportées plus haut sur la rémunération des auteurs en littérature.

----------


## Pronoein

L'article de Me Eolas sur le sujet.

----------

